# Storms of Change [IC]



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2003)

Storms of Change

See OOC Thread for campaign information and background.

Storms of Change Rogues Gallery
Storms of Change IC Part 1
Storms of Change IC Part 2
Storms of Change OOC Thread

*Silentspace's PbP*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2003)

The threats from Goruka and Pachen hung like a dark cloud over the Kingdom of Shillen.  The devastating invasions had shaken the kingdom.  The population of the Duchy of Rogan, bordering Goruka, had been decimated, especially among the young men and women who had taken up arms to defend their homeland.  In the towns closest to the border, you hardly ever saw a young person of fighting age anymore!  And with the rumors of Goruka raising horrible armies of orcs, goblinoids, and undead, there has been a slow trickle of folk leaving the border towns to find safer lives deeper within Shillen.  If the roads weren’t filled with bandits and evil humanoids, a lot more probably would have left.  

Meanwhile, throughout the Duchy…

*Alan Diagabon* had not found any mercenary work for a while, and felt trapped in this no-where village.  He had spent all day making straw practice dummies, and was just about to get to the fun part, which was whacking them with a stick (swords shredded the dummies too quickly), when he heard someone shout "Alan Diagabon?"  Hey, that's me, damn it.  He turns, about to tell whoever it is to bugger off and come back at a better time, but stops when he sees a strange man on a horse.  Huh?  Who's that?

*Filbert ‘Bert’ Wateryfoot* was reading a nice travel scroll about sightseeing in the capitol city of Mintra.  Re-reading it, actually, there was so little travel literature in this village!  OK, not really even reading, just mostly daydreaming of travelling to distant, exotic places, and some good halfling food, when a sister of Fharlangan called him.  Someone had come to the temple with a message for him!  For me, he wonders?  He goes outside to see who it could be.

*Zanock* was relaxing in a pleasant glade when he heard the hooves.  He squinted as he saw a mounted rider crest the ridge, heading straight towards the massive orc.  His mouth widened in delight as he jumped up, wondering if this silly human was going to challenge him to a pummeling bout.  Gosh, it's been a long time since someone wanted to fight him!  But the human, seeing the eagerness to fight in Zanock’s eyes, just tossed him a tube and backed away.  Huh?  Did he want me to toss it back?  No, wait, it’s a scroll!  Why would someone give a scroll to me?

*Dunathar Without Name* watches the mounted rider approach in his direction.  Hmm, a new well-dressed fellow in town.  Looks like an easy mark, the dwarven rogue thinks.  Nice horse, too.  This might be my chance to begin collecting my fortunes!  I'll just follow him until the opportune moment arises, he thinks, as he slips quietly back out of the rider's path.  But the rider turns to follow him, chasing after him, even calling out his name!  Dunathar does his best to hide his surprise and act nonchalant.  He can't tell how successful he is.

*Etherial* strides out of Requiem Hall, confident he will make his way in the world, despite the chaotic times.  With great chaos comes great opportunity, does it not?  He had not gone far when he sees a messenger approaching him.  Ah, he thinks, opportunity may be coming quicker than I even anticipated!

*Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III* smiled at the attention her clothing and costume jewelry got.  All publicity is good publicity, isn’t it?  So she wasn’t surprised to see the look of recognition on the mounted rider as he approached her.  Probably a fan, she thought as she smiled, ready to enjoy his praises as he dismounted and approached her.

A mounted messenger approaches, leading a riderless mount behind him.  He looks like the sort who might deliver messages for wealthy merchants or nobles, you think, as he gives you a message scroll.  The message scroll has what looks like the unbroken seal of House Dharnan on it.  Never did you think you would receive a message like this!  

_"Dear citizen, House Dharnan requests your help.  Word has reached us of your exceptional abilities, and we believe you may be of service to us, and to the entire kingdom!  If you agree to help, please accept this mount as a token of goodwill.  It has a few battle scars, but I assure you it is a fine animal, and served its last rider, may he rest in peace, loyally during the recent Gorukan invasion.  Make your way north to Carodan, the last outpost on the trade road before the wilderness and Goruka.  Travel is dangerous, but a small merchant caravan will pass by your village in a few days.  You should have no trouble, riding your new war mount, in signing up with the caravan as a guard.  I will meet you at the Slashing Sword.  The fate of Shillen may depend on it!"_

The letter is unsigned.  The messenger knows nothing more.  He holds out his hand for a tip.

[You get a light warhorse, military saddle, and saddle bags with waterskins and rations to last seven days.  Small characters receive riding dogs.  Add your new mounts and equipment to your character sheets.  You may name and describe them as you like.]

The caravan arrives as the scroll said it would.  It consists of ten wagons and one carriage, all drawn by heavy horses.  There are six guards, all humans, on light warhorses, and a seventh on a heavy warhorse.  Darien, the armored human mounted on the heavy warhorse, gladly hires you on.  He tells you he has recently lost some men, and could use the help.  He offers to provide food and water during the trip, and payment of 20 gp when you arrive in Carodan.  The price seems pretty standard for this kind of work.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 6, 2003)

Etherial sat uneasily upon Spirit. He was unsued to horses and had little formal riding experience. He rode to the front of the Caravan and addressed Darien, Hello Darien, What can you tell me of the person who has requested the aid of one of the Brotherhood? We are not typicaly sent for with out great need. I would know more so that I may prepare.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 6, 2003)

_Ah yes, an excape!  Finally!_

Alan thinks as he takes the letter to comb over once again.  He walks away, entrapped by the mysterious request, and ignores the messenger.  After collecting his equipment, he finally stides back to the messenger, nods aknowledgement, and takes hold of the warhorse's reigns.

"Thank you.  Now bugger off!"

-----​
Alan spent the next few days doing... well, nothing really.  He had forgotten about the caravan until he almost got in a tussle with one of the guards.  When Darien approached and stopped the fight, Alan instantly remembered the letter and the request, and asked for a position with the caravan.  Obviously, Darien was a bit weary of letting Alan join, but he allowed it.  Now Alan eagerly awaits the adentures that he thinks may lie before him, though he is constantly distracted by tales of combat among the other guards.

[Added inventory items, and I got a question: is there any special format you'd like us to use for anything?]


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 7, 2003)

*Bert*

Putting the scroll aside, Filbert sighs and thinks : _I guess I was wrong in thinking I could be a great priest of Fharlanghn, like Pellir, travelling the world and clearing the roads of danger. Maybe I should sell my mule to farmer Bill and start a small business here. It could work well ..._ He's suddenly interrupted in his reflexions by the arrival of the messenger.


			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> A mounted messenger approaches, leading a riderless mount behind him. He looks like the sort who might deliver messages for wealthy merchants or nobles, you think, as he gives you a message scroll. The message scroll has what looks like the unbroken seal of House Dharnan on it. Never did you think you would receive a message like this!



Filbert can barely contain his excitement as he reads the letter. _Surely, this is a sign of the Dweller on the Horizon. He wants me to travel again ! Oh, forgive my lack of faith, Great Fharlanghn !_ With a wide grin in his face, Filbert hugs the messenger (or at least his leg) and gives him a gold coin. "Thank you so much !"  With that, he goes off with his new mount to prepare his journey to Carodan. (Preparations include selling his mule to farmer "Bill" for 8 gp and praying to Fharlanghn)







			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> The caravan arrives as the scroll said it would. It consists of ten wagons and one carriage, all drawn by heavy horses. There are six guards, all humans, on light warhorses, and a seventh on a heavy warhorse. Darien, the armored human mounted on the heavy warhorse, gladly hires you on. He tells you he has recently lost some men, and could use the help. He offers to provide food and water during the trip, and payment of 20 gp when you arrive in Carodan.



 As the caravan enters town, Filbert goes to Darien on his riding dog, all gear up and ready to go. The halfling is just happy to accept the offer of the caravan guard. As if he needed to be paid to be on the road ...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Etherial sat uneasily upon Spirit. He was unsued to horses and had little formal riding experience. He rode to the front of the Caravan and addressed Darien, Hello Darien, What can you tell me of the person who has requested the aid of one of the Brotherhood? We are not typicaly sent for with out great need. I would know more so that I may prepare.




Darien studies Etherial for a moment, stroking his graying beard.  “The person requesting the aid of one of the Brotherhood…?  What brotherhood is that, sir?  And here I was, thinking you were signing up with me to be a caravan guard!  I was planning on getting you all equipped up, if you wanted to join up with me full time.  I can tell by the looks of you that you’re the type that wouldn’t be needing any armor, but I could get some barding for your horse and good weapons and other supplies.  It’s dangerous work, guarding caravans.  And more dangerous every year, let me tell you, but its honest work.  There’s always a merchant that’s looking to hire you, if you have a good reputation, that is.  Like Mr. Glendrake, for instance.  I’ve worked for him before, and he was glad to hire me on again, even low on manpower, like I am now.  Yes, I was hoping to get you guys equipped up at Carodan, if you wanted to sign on with me full time.  I’d have to pull out a loan from the Washel Bank to do it, but I hear they sometimes help out honest blokes like me, I could give them some of my gear, as collateral, I suppose.”

Leaning in conspiratorially, Darien continues “About what you should prepare, well, let me tell you.  The men I lost were killed by hobgoblins.  I’ve been pretty successful hunting goblinoids.  You could say I specialize in them.  And, well, the thing is…”  He leans in and whispers to you, “I think they’re hunting me now.  Don’t go telling this to any of the merchants, ok?  Especially Mr. Glendrake.”  

As you settle in with the caravan, you see that Darien and the other riders move together as one unit.  Judging from what Darien said, they are hired guards or mercenaries.  They are all well-equipped, and their horses have light chain barding on them (equivalent of chain shirt).  The caravan drivers are similarly well equipped.  

You also notice two new guards join the caravan, much as you did.  The first is a human warrior on a light warhorse, who almost gets into a scuffle with one of Darien’s men.  The second is a small halfling, on a riding dog.…


----------



## Someone (Oct 7, 2003)

_"Dear citizen?"

"Exceptional abilities?"

"Fate of Shillen depending on...?"_

"This must be a mistake" thinks Dunathar. "Moreover, nobody would think a dwarf would ride a horse. But hey, it´s free, and maybe I could get what was intender to be for the real Dunathar, whoever that guy could be."

Later, at the caravan, he presents himself to Darien "20 gold? I´m your man!"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

Rowyn, thinking the messenger looks a little hungry, tips him a gold.

When her set is done, she changes into earth-tone clothing, packing her performance garb and the message away carefully. She then mounts up and heads out, a little confused as to why she was chosen but willing to go if it would help the kingdom. She briefly thought about the possibility of a trap, but decided it would be easy enough to talk her way out of it if it was. She had a friend look over the mount and supplies, and as nothing seemed amiss, shrugged and decided to go.

When she reaches Darien, she dismounts and sticks out a hand. "I'm Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III. I was hoping to sign on as a caravan guard." She smiles at him, as a mother would a child.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2003)

Darien watches with interest as the kindly looking gnomish lady rides up to the caravan.  He smiles at Rowyn as she dismounts and introduces herself.  "Pleased to meet you Ms. Rowyn Elwak Dublylik Dreg... err... Can I just call you Rowyn?  I'm Darien, and aye, I'll hire you on.  There's safety in numbers, after all.  By Ehlonna, what a strange day!  You're the fifth one so far who wanted to sign on with me as a guard.  And an unusual bunch of guards too, not that I mind.  Say, you wouldn't happen to be part of this "Brotherhood" too, would you?"

The curtains in the carriage ruffle a bit.  Looks like whoever's inside has been watching.


----------



## Thels (Oct 8, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, had some busy days.

Zanock will grab the scroll and make a few steps back, keeping an eye on the rider as he reads the scroll. He'll wait until the rider leaves out of sight before going anywhere.

When the rider's gone, Zanock glances over the horse. _Heh, guess I oughta be carefull not to tear it down too much if I want to have any use for it._.

Zanock mounts and tries to ride towards where he thinks Carodan lies. When he notices the Horse is growing tired, he will dismount and lead it on foot.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2003)

The light warhorse whinnies as Zanock mounts it.  The whinny sounds very much like a groan, but the warhorse begins moving forward earnestly.  Luckily the saddle is a bit oversized!  Zanock won't need to walk, but the horse is heavily loaded, and doesn't move very fast.  On the way to the trade road, he intercepts the caravan, and remembers to sign on.

Darien gathers his men (including you) together.  "Good, good.  Now we have enough that our numbers alone will deter most bandits.  Well, I guess the hobgoblins *ahem* might still be inclined to attack... they're none too bright that lot.  Anyway, I want my veterans to stay up front with me.  You newcomers will guard the rear.  That will give you a chance to introduce yourselves to each other.  You'll be getting to know each other pretty well in the days ahead, I reckon."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2003)

You take your positions.

Darien and his six men are up front.  Darien has no shield and looks like he fights with his longsword and shortsword.  He also has a composite longbow.  The caravan guards have small wooden shields, bastard swords, and longbows.  They all wear banded mail.

The caravan forms a single line, each wagon and carriage having one driver.  The carriage is in the middle of the line.  Mr. Glendrake and whoever else is in the carriage have not revealed themselves.  The eleven drivers have small wooden shields, longswords and two loaded crossbows (one heavy crossbow, one light crossbow) each.  They wear chain shirts. 

The six of you are in the rear.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

"You can call me that if you like, dear." She winks, again, in a motherly way. "As for the Brotherhood, I'm not sure what you mean."

--

As the six gather at the rear of the caravan, Rowyn smiles cheerfully at the others. "I'm Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III. Looks like we'll be travelling together." Rowyn is wearing studded leather armor in muted greens and browns, and is riding her dog. She has a sack and a bedroll strapped to the dog, and is wearing a backpack. She's a little over three feet standing and has dark skin, blue eyes, and fair hair. A short sword and light crossbow are within easy reach, as are a lute and a small pouch.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 8, 2003)

Alan says nothing as he makes his way to the back of the caravan.

Once there with the others he looks around and takes account of everyone.

_Not the most professional batch of mercenaries by the looks of it, but oh well, it's a job_ he thinks.

Alan is a tall man of lightly tanned skin, black hair, and emerald-green eyes. He is dressed in shades of grey, wearing leather breeches and a light shirt. On top of the shirt - which is only visible in patches really, where the armor doesn't cover - is his Studded Leather armor. The armor has a distinct grey tone to it, but the studs are nearly white. Both shirt and armor only reach about two thirds of the way down Alan's arms. He wears a pair of worn leather gloves, which have obviously seen much use in times past. Atop all of the clothing he wears a dark grey cloak. A large sword hilt and a dagger handle protrude from his belt, and a bolt case is hung there also. Alan's face is appropriate for his age, not looking too young or too old. While primarily cleanshaven, he sports a spot of facial hair on his lower lip, though it is in fact very neatly trimmed. His hair is not long, but it is not short enough to be an avoidable hassle. Alan has brushed it back with his hand to keep it away from his eyes, but he also wears a cloth headband - simply a strip of fabric tied around his forehead - to be certain that no rogue hairs invade his field of vision. This, like his other clothing, is a dark grey color.

Alan immediately takes his chance to make himself known.

"Hello all, I'm Alan.  I don't know about you folks, but I can't wait for some adventure, eh?  A good ol' fight would makes things a bit better 'round here.  More fun.  Ah, anyways, sorry 'bout that, almost got to rambling.  I'm Alan and really I'm a mercenary by trade.  I can see that maybe you folks," he says as he eyes the small persons, "maybe aren't as used to a good down-and-dirty fight as I am, so if you want, feel free to stick with me."


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 9, 2003)

*Bert*

As they all gather toward the back of the caravan, Filbert's small face shows a huge smile. He also thinks to himself as he strokes his huge sideburns (a commun nervous habit for him). 
_Interesting traveling companions that's for sure ... _
Filbert wears dark green clothing that show a lot of wear and tear. His brown hair is pulled back to form a poneytail. Two daggers rest on his belt while a small crossbow hangs on his left shoulder. He also wears a wooden symbol around his neck. It is carved to represent what seems to be a moon crescent above the horizon line.

"Since we seem to be doing the presentations, I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, at your service. You can just call me Bert if you like." He turns toward Alan, looking up, and adds : "Adventure ? Sure I'm looking for adventure. But to me the true trill of adventure is not fighting. It's to discover new places, to see what lies behond the next road bend , to savor what the next dot on the map has to offer, to ... errr ... that sort of things. See ! I'm rambling too !"  He laughs briefly. "Don't worry though, I'm not much of a swordman but I know a few tricks and I'm not a bad shot with my crossbow."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2003)

"I'm not expecting much _adventure_," Rowyn says. "I just signed on for, uh, the money. I'm not making as much as I thought I would." She glances at the others' mounts briefly, before bringing her gaze back to Alan's and then Filbert's faces and smiling.

[ OOC: Do the mounts look similar at all? Barding, tack, something? ]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 9, 2003)

Rowyn examines the mounts.  Some have similar brands, but she lacks the knowledge to identify what they mean.  The mounts have no barding.  The saddles, tack and bridles are of good quality, but otherwise have no distinguishing markings.  Something gnaws at the back of her mind.  Are all saddles built the same way?  Unfamiliar with mounts and unsure whether this is of any significance, Rowyn rides up to the front of the caravan to compare the saddle and tack of Darien's men.  Yes, there are subtle differences, she realizes, and the six new guards have saddles that are remarkably similar.  They probably came from the same town, if not the same workshop!

OOC a shadowy voice says 'the curse of the bambino will prevail!'


----------



## Someone (Oct 9, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "I'm not expecting much _adventure_," Rowyn says. "I just signed on for, uh, the money. I'm not making as much as I thought I would."




"Well said!" yells a dwarf. A rather typical one, if one forguives the lack of heavy armor and a big axe. In fact, only a broad shortsword can be seen at his side while he tries to not fall from the horse. "Adventures and having experiences are good, but they can´t compare to gold. Gold! Your yellow color, red under the torches! Your wonderful weight in the hands! When I´m depressed, nothing to lift my spirit as counting gold. Yes, I love it!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

Etherial guides Spirit up to Rowyn and looks down to her level, I appologise for my silence earlier Rowyn. My name is Etherial and I am from the Ivory Brotherhood. This is the Brotherhood that Darien was questioning earlier. It is a pleasure to meet you.
He looks at the other people in the back of the group and says. We are a strange mix to be hired on a guards for a caravan. I wonder, Did you also recieve a summons from House Dharnan advising you to join the caravan as a guard?


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

"*Yeap!*" the buldering voice of a big savage exclaims as he walks towards the group. He's obviously an orc, and quite large for an orc, or rather wide despite being nearly 7 feet tall. He's dressed in some plain clothing covered by a chain shirt, while a helmet covers his head. A large sword hangs down his side. He keeps his eyecastes small as he continues to bulder: "*Got a letter. Thought why the heck not. So here be Zanock.*"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2003)

Rowyn looks at Etherial. "What is this Ivory Brotherhood? And yes, I did receive a letter. Did all of us?" She glances around at the rest of the strange party.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 9, 2003)

The sun's rays stream through some large trees you pass by, casting dappled shadows on the ground.  Ahead of you, the last caravan driver turns around.  She is a pretty human woman in her twenties.  "Umm, sorry to bother you guys!  My name's Mirena.  I can see you're new, so feel free to ask me any questions.  Usually the best spotter in the rear guard will sit on the back of the last wagon, to keep anyone from sneaking up on us from the rear.  You can tie your mount to the wagon so you can get to it quickly if you want.  You know, usually the least experienced driver is in the last wagon, but Mr. Glendrake wants me to be here now!  I've been a caravan driver for over five years!"  She casts her eyes downward as she continues, "Ever since my family was slain by that orc raiding party."  She looks at Zanock a little apprehensively.

There's only room for one in the back of the wagon.


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

"*Wasn't there, so it wasn't Zanock.*" he points out absent of emotion or interest. "*Zanock is heavy. The wagon might hold better than the horse.*"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

Etherial reacts strangely to Rowyn's comment. The Ivory Brotherhood is a conclave of Spiritualist Magi. I am one of thier members. It is interesting that we both recieved this letter. Prehaps we should ask the others.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 9, 2003)

Your conversation is interrupted as you notice the front guard start talking excitedly and Darien racing towards you.  "There's a raiding party of nine hobgoblins retreating to the right!  Quickly now!  Let's get them!"  

The hobgoblins were 420 feet away when Darien spotted them.  They were retreating at a double move rate.  It took Darien's horse two rounds at a full run to get to the rear of the caravan. The hobgoblins are now 540 feet away.  

Darien takes off with his horse at a full run, moving 200 feet/round, drawing his bow and firing.  From the look of distaste on his face, you think he missed.  Once Darien fires, you see one of the caravan drivers fire his heavy crossbow as well.  (the only one who spotted the hobgoblins).  

Even with Darien pointing and firing, Zanock is the only one who actually sees the hobgoblins.  Zanock sees Darien and the driver miss, and also sees the hobgoblins start running at full speed away from Darien.   

As you give chase, Darien says (out of earshot of the caravan) "I don't want them to let their kin know I'm back!  I'm known as an enemy of their kind!"

Please post how much you or your mount are loaded, and the speed you give chase at.  The rest of Darien's guard remains with the caravan.

Initiative
19 Dunathar
16 Rowyn
11 Zanock
11 Darien
10 Driver (originally 14 initiative)
10 Etherial
5  Alan
5  Hobgoblins
4  Bert


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Even with Darien pointing and firing, Zanock is the only one who actually sees the hobgoblins.




OOC: You gotta be kidding me! Zanock has a -3 Spot modifier  My run speed is 120. Mounted, I would be at a speed of 120 as well.

Not mounted, Zanock will run headlong for the hobgoblins, meanwhile swinging his sword in both hands, yelling: "*RAAAAHHHH! Zanock will protect caravan!*"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 9, 2003)

OOC I know.  Bert has +3 initiative too


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 9, 2003)

*Bert*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Initiative
> 4 Bert





			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC I know. Bert has +3 initiative too



 [OOC :  It doesn't start well  ]

Not too sure about the wisdom of Darien wild rush, Bert will follow his lead but more slowly, readying his crossbow and buckler at the same time.

OOC : Ride +3. His riding dog does a double-move (80 ft.). Bert uses 2 move actions to draw his crossbow and to put his buckler on his arm.

Edit : Typo...


----------



## Someone (Oct 9, 2003)

Dunathar seems confused. Usually hobgoblins don´t retreat when they see a caravan. And they are smart. Not geniuses, but smart. 

A thought crosses his mind...

...that he coud be run over by the horses if he lets the horse gallop with him precariously grabbing its hair and trying to draw a weapon. So he stays next to the caravan and starts drawing and loading the crossbow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

Etherial casts Mage armor and loads his crossbow.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2003)

Rowyn shrugs helplessly and trots (hustles) off toward the fight. She will prepare to inspire courage (+1) for when she comes into range. If she's already in range, she will begin singing immediately.

[ Ride (untrained): +2; dog is carrying about 67# ]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

Round 1

Distance from the caravan is noted in feet.  Hobgoblins are off to the right.

*Dunathar*: Looking confused, Dunathar stays put and loads his light crossbow, looking for a target (0 ft)

*Rowyn*: Shrugs helplessly as she gives chase, singing an inspiring ballad. She's not in range yet, but figures she might as well sing! (160 ft)

*Zanock*: Shouting a war cry, Zanock runs full speed towards the hobgoblins, swinging his falchion two-handed. (120 ft)

*Darien*: Gives chase at full speed, shooting an arrow and missing (200 ft)

*Driver 8*: Fires his heavy crossbow, missing. Cursing, he drops his heavy crossbow and reaches for his light crossbow (0 ft)

*Etherial*: Casts Mage Armor and loads his light crossbow, looking for a target (0 ft)

*Alan* (Autopilot): Craving battle, Alan gives chase on his horse, sticking by Darien, asking him to point out the hobgoblins (200 ft).

*Hobgoblins*: The hobgoblins run full speed away (660 ft)

*Bert*: Prepares his shield and crossbow, moving his riding dog a double move (80 ft)

Running at full speed, the hobgoblins become easier to spot.  By the end of the round Rowyn and Bert spot them.  Drivers 3, 4, 5, 9, and 11 (Mirena) spot them.  Guards 1, 2, 3, and 5 spot them.  It occurs to you that Darien must be very good at spotting things.  There is no sound or movement from the carriage.  The guards continue to talk excitedly amongst themselves.

Even though Rowyn and Zanock don't see the hobgoblins and act before Darien, I'll allow them to move in the general direction that he points, keeping their initiative.  By the end of the round Darien will pass them anyway.

Actions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 10, 2003)

Etherial will send Moondance up into thew air to see if he can spot any intruders.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2003)

Rowyn continues to give chase at the same movement rate and sing. She will draw and load her light crossbow, taking as many actions as she needs.


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

Zanock will keep running, swinging his blade around.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 10, 2003)

*Bert*

Seeing the huge orc go pass him _on foot_, Bert kicks his dog into a run (160 ft.) while loading his crossbow.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 10, 2003)

*Double post*

Oops ....


----------



## Someone (Oct 10, 2003)

_"The others can manage them"_ thinks Dunathar, still doubting. Holding the loaded crossbow, he dismounts and stands near one wagon.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

Round 2

*Dunathar*: Dunathar dismounts and peers suspiciously about, holding his loaded light crossbow ready. (0 ft)

*Rowyn*: Continues to sing, drawing her light crossbow and loading it as she rides. (320 ft)

*Guards 1 and 2*: Guards 1 and 2 gesture angrily towards the rear of the caravan.  Apparently they don't think highly of guards who don't follow orders.  They take off after Darien.  Unlike their leader, they don't try firing arrows from the back of a running horse.  They shout at Dunathar and Etherial, "Stay back you cowards, and guard the caravan for us, or at least pretend to!"  They make clucking chicken noises, laughing as they ride off. (240 ft)

*Guards 3 and 5*: They move 60 feet, drawing their longbows and firing.  Guard 3 hits!  A hobgoblin goes down. The other guards and drivers give off a cheer. (60 ft)

*Zanock*: Zanock continues to give chase, swinging his blade menacingly. (240 ft)

*Darien*: Continues chasing, shooting another arrow with his composite longbow, missing again. He cries out "They bear the battle standard of the Red Claw Clan!  We must not let them escape!"  (400 ft)

*Drivers 3, 4, 5, 9, and 11*: Heavy crossbow bolts arc high in the air.  Driver 4 hits.  It's a good hit (critical), but remarkably, the hobgoblin doesn't go down. (0 ft)

*Driver 8*: Grabbing his light crossbow, he says a little prayer and fires.  He misses badly. (0 ft)

*Etherial*: Moondance rises into the air.  "Master, there is a group of eight humanoids moving quickly away.  One of them is bleeding." OOC It will take one round to look for the hobgoblins, who are pretty far away by now, and another round to sweep the surrounding area, if that's what you wanted to do.  (0 ft)

*Alan* (Autopilot): Eager to charge ahead, but not yet spotting the hobgoblins, Alan sticks by Darien. (400 ft)

*Hobgoblins*: Hobgoblin 1 is down (660 ft).  The remaining 8 continue to retreat at full speed. (780 ft)

*Bert*: Seeing Zanock pass him on foot, Bert spurs his riding dog on, while loading his light crossbow, catching up to the orc. (240 ft)

Spotting the hobgoblins gets even easier.  By the end of the round Moondance, Dunathar and Alan see the hobgoblins.  Only Etherial does not see them.  Drivers 2, 7, and 10 see them.  Guard 4 sees them.

Initiative
19 Dunathar
16 Rowyn
16 Guards
11 Zanock
11 Darien
10 Drivers
10 Etherial
5 Alan
5 Hobgoblins
4 Bert

Actions?


----------



## Someone (Oct 10, 2003)

Dunathar takes aim at one ot the guards. But changes his mind and shoots the hobgoblins instead. He doesn´t like how the caravan went without protection and stays alert at what happens around him.

[Shoot and reload]


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2003)

Rowyn continues at the same pace, still singing. If she gets in range (80') of any living enemies, she will fire a bolt at one, and then reload.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 10, 2003)

*Bert*

_The Red Claw ? How can he see this ? And why are we chasing them still ? They didn't even attack us ... I guess Darien knows better._

Filbert continues at full speed, holding his shot for now.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> _The Red Claw ? How can he see this ? And why are we chasing them still ? They didn't even attack us ... I guess Darien knows better._




OOC Hobgoblins carry distinctive battle standards.  Filbert sees it too, but doesn't know enough about hobgoblins to distinguish between their different clans.  

I know you're probably roleplaying you don't know this (everyone's doing great roleplaying, by the way!), but Etherial knows that Darien believes the hobgoblins are hunting him down, perhaps as payback for all of the goblinoids he's killed.

Edits: struggling with the english language


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

Hmm, I think I can guess what's going to happen next.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Round 3

*Dunathar*: Dunathar fumes, outraged by the insults as he watches the guards ride off, taking his and Etherial's place in the chase.  He decides to stay and guard the caravan like he was told, taking the guards' place.  He sights a hobgoblin with his light crossbow.  The hobgoblins are at his crossbow's furthest range (-18 range penalty, natural 20 still hits).  He crosses his fingers and takes the shot.  The bolt misses.  He reloads his crossbow, but knows it is useless to fire again, as he watches the hobgoblins run out of his crossbow range. (0 ft)

*Rowyn*: Rowyn continues her chase, hoping to get within close range to take a shot. (480 ft)

*Guards 1 and 2*: Continues their pursuit. (480 ft)

*Guards 3, 4, and 5*: Guard 4 joins guards 3 and 5, and they all shoot arrows at the hobgoblins. They all miss. (60 ft)

*Zanock* (Autopilot): Continues his pursuit (360 ft)

*Darien*: Continues his pursuit, firing another arrow, missing again. (600 ft)

*Drivers 2, 7, and 10*: Fire their heavy crossbows, all missing. (0 ft)

*Drivers 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, and 11*: Fire their light crossbows.  Driver 11 (Mirena) hits!  The hobgoblin, already wounded, goes down. (0 ft)

*Etherial* (Autopilot): Moondance surveys the surrounding area.  "Master, I see no other creatures around." (0 ft)

*Alan* (Autopilot): Seeing the hobgoblins at last, Alan charges ahead, eager to engage the enemy. (640 ft)

*Hobgoblins*: Hobgoblin 2 drops (780 ft). The surviving hobgoblins continue to retreat at full speed. (900 ft)

*Bert*: Continues his pursuit (400 ft)

Etherial spots the hobgoblins.  Drivers 1 and 6 see them.  Guard 6 sees them.  (Everyone sees them).


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

I hope its ok to speed up the chase a little.  Here's Round 4.

Round 4

OOC I'm allowing everyone to see what the hobgoblins are doing before their initiative, which is a little more realistic I think. 

*Dunathar * (Autopilot): As the hobgoblins ride out of range, Dunathar peers about, looking for other enemies, suspecting this might be a trap.  (0 ft)

*Rowyn* (Autopilot): Rowyn continues the chase. (640 ft)

*Guards 1 and 2*: Continue their pursuit. (720 ft)

*Guards 3, 4, 5 and 6*: Guard 6 joins the others, and they all shoot arrows at the hobgoblins. Guard 6 hits! The hobgoblin does not go down. (60 ft)

*Zanock* (Autopilot): Continues his pursuit (480 ft)

*Darien*: Continues his pursuit, firing another arrow, missing again. As he sees the hobgoblins prepare their javelins, he shouts to Alan "Ride around them and take out a runner!  You have a fast horse!"  (800 ft)

*Drivers 1 and 6*: Fire their heavy crossbows, missing. (0 ft)

*Drivers 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 and 11*: Load their heavy crossbows (0 ft)

*Etherial* (Autopilot): Etherial and Moondance keep a watch out for other creatures. (0 ft)

*Alan* (Autopilot): Alan takes a wide berth around the stopped hobgoblins, chasing Hobgoblin 8. (880 ft)

*Hobgoblins 3-7*: The hobgoblins stop, turn and ready their javelins. (930 ft)

*Hobgoblins 8-9*: Hobgoblins 8 and 9 continue to run, splitting up.  (1020 ft)

*Bert* (Autopilot): Continues the chase (560 ft)

Having problems posting battle map.  Will try again later.

Actions?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

having trouble with maps...


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 11, 2003)

[OOC: Oh, okay, I didn't miss more than one day... just a lot of posting for one day.  Sorry.  My computer had a massive spyware infection... it's gone now, hopefully.]

Indeed Alan has sought to locate the hobgoblins.  He will race towards his foes, taking on whichever strikes his fancy, or looks like it isn't already being dealt with (though he has the urge to charge into the largest grouping of hobgoblins and just cut them all to pieces as is).  Alan will close for melee, forsaking taking a shot while riding the mount, as he knows all too well that he stands little chance of hitting his mark.  Alan will dismount as soon as possible, not attuned to riding a mount in a fight.

[OOC: Thanks for the autopilot.  Thank gods the actions were pretty straightforward.  I'll eventually put an autopilot note on my character sheet, as I suspect we all might, but really I'm going to have to see where Alan is strongest first.]

_Running won't help you now...._ he thinks joyously.


----------



## Someone (Oct 11, 2003)

Dunathar sighs. Seems it wasn´t a trap at all, and now the hobgoblins are too far. He prays so they don´t have too much loot, now he´ll miss it.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 11, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert gets a little bit nervous when he sees all those hobgobelins turning toward them, but he quickly realises that he is out of range of their weapons. He continues at full speed but he's hesitant to get closer than 200 ft. of them.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 11, 2003)

Still having problems posting a map, but maybe we don’t need one…

Round 5

*Dunathar*: Dunathar sighs, thinking there may not have been a trap after all.  His thoughts return to the hobgoblin raiding party.  Would a hobgoblin raiding party have a lot of loot?  If they do, he hopes his friends save some for him. (0 ft)

*Rowyn* (Autopilot): Rowyn continues the chase. (800 ft)

*Guard 1*: Seeing Alan swerve off to chase Hobgoblin 8, Guard 1 goes after Hobgoblin 9. (960 ft)

*Guard 2*: Guard 2 heads towards the main band of goblins, delaying his attack action until Darien’s attacks.

*Guards 3, 4, 5 and 6*: Shoot arrows at the wounded hobgoblin (Hobgoblin 3). They all miss. (60 ft)

*Zanock* (Autopilot): Continues the chase (600 ft)

*Hobgoblins 3-7*: As Darien charges, the five hobgoblins throw their readied javelins at him.  Two javelins miss.  Two glance off his armor.  One hits solidly (critical).  Darien looks like he has plenty of fight left in him though. The hobgoblins draw their swords to receive his charge. (930 ft)

*Darien*: Darien rides towards the hobgoblins, putting his bow away (MEA) and drawing his longsword and shortsword (MEA).  He spurs his horse on to make a charge attack into the middle of the hobgoblin line.  Its powerful hoof strikes a hobgoblin in the head.  It’s head caves in as blood flies.  Hobgoblin 5 drops instantly. (930 ft)

*Guard 2*: As soon as the hobgoblins throw their javelins at Darien, Guard 2 charges with his warhorse, following closely behind Darien and to his right.  The warhorse's hooves flash out.  One lands solidly on Hobgoblin 6’s chest.  The hobgoblin flies through the air and lands like a sack of potatoes, dead.  The horse and rider make a slight adjustment, bringing its rider into striking range of Hobgoblin 7.  The guard swings his bastard sword down, and the blade slices halfway through the hobgbolin's body.  Hobgoblin 7 falls, dead.  (930 ft)

*Drivers 1 and 6*: Load their heavy crossbows. (0 ft)

*Drivers 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 and 11*: Fire their heavy crossbows at Hobgoblin 9.  Driver 3 makes a lucky shot!  His bolt flies right through the hobgoblin's chest.  It falls to the ground, dead. (0 ft)

*Etherial* (Autopilot): Stays put. (0 ft)

*Alan*: Alan draws his sword as he closes in on Hobgoblin 8 (MEA).  As Alan’s horse overtakes the fleeing hobgoblin, Alan dismounts (MEA).  He turns to face Hobgoblin 8. (1030 ft)

*Hobgoblin 8*: Seeing the human swordsman dismount ahead of him, Hobgoblin 8 pulls out his longsword, charging as he hollers his war cry.  His longsword swings in a huge arc, and Alan just barely fails to dodge out of its way.  He feels the blade slice into his upper arm, staggering him (4 damage) (1030 ft)

*Hobgoblin 9*: Dead.  (1020 ft)

*Bert*: Continues the chase at full speed.  At the end of the round he is 210 feet from the main group of hobgoblins. (720 ft)

Initiative
19 Dunathar
16 Rowyn
16 Guards 1, 3, 4, 5, 6
11 Zanock
11 Hobgoblins 3, 4
11 Darien
11 Guard 2
10 Drivers
10 Etherial
5 Alan
5 Hobgoblin 8
4 Bert

Actions?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm just going to move to round 6, since I already know what everyone's doing (assuming everyone sticks to their previously stated actions), and the hobgoblins are just soo toast.

*Round 6*

*Dunathar * (Autopilot): Stays put. (0 ft)

*Rowyn*: Moves to within crossbow range.  She sees Hobgoblin 3 (the wounded one) is not engaged, and she has an open shot.  She takes it, hitting.  Hobgoblin 3 falls down, dead. (850 ft)

*Guard 1*: Seeing his target (Hobgoblin 9) die from a crossbow bolt, Guard 1 turns for the other runner, Hobgoblin 8.  _What? Alan has dismounted!  Must be some sort of Code of Honor he has.  Luckily, I’m not constrained by those rules.  I hope he doesn’t mind if I interrupt his Duel of Honor!  _ The guard charges Hobgoblin 8. The warhorse kicks its target squarely in the face.  You hear its neck snap as it falls down, dead.  (1030 ft)

*Guards 3, 4, 5 and 6*: Seeing that only Hobgoblin 4 is left, and it is already engaged, they put their bows away.

*Zanock* (Autopilot): Continues charging, hoping to get an attack in before its all over (720 ft)

*Hobgoblin 3*: Dead (930 ft) 
*Hobgoblin 4*: Hobgoblin 4 makes a last desperate attack on Darien, and misses. (930 ft)

*Darien*: Rears up his warhorse for a full attack.  Both hooves and the bite strike the hobgoblin.  The first hoof killed it.  Darien swings at the falling corpse, decapitating it with his longsword and chopping off its sword arm at the shoulder with his short sword. (930 ft)

*Guard 2*: Seeing there’s nothing else to do, moves in to trample the decapitated, armless corpse. (930 ft)

*Drivers*: Give off a cheer as they reload their crossbows (0 ft)

*Etherial* (Autopilot): Waits. (0 ft)

*Alan*: Alan is about to get payback for the cut Hobgoblin 8 gave him, but before he can act, Guard 1’s horse kills it. (1030 ft)

*Hobgoblin 8*: Dead (1030 ft)

*Bert*: Inches forward to 200 ft range, but there’s nothing left to shoot.  (730 ft)

*Combat Over!*

Etherial has Mage Armor in effect
Alan took 4 damage, out of 12 total
Darian took 11 damage, out of 36 total

OOC I hand out experience at the end of a ‘mission’, adding bonuses for difficulty, roleplay, quick thinking, puzzle solving, etc.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

(Thanks for letting me grieve. I'm back now)

Etherial Saya to one of the other Caraven guards that have stayed behind, Does this happen often? Why have so few stayed with the Caravan? I would think our job was to stay here and allow them to run away scared. Moondance returns to his masters shoulder and hoots his pleasure at finding a mouse to eat on his way back.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

[OOC: I think in that type of combat, just the distances, like you said, are good enough. Close combat will require a map, though, most likely. Sorry for not posting earlier.]

When the last of the hobgoblins are killed, Rowyn lets her song die and slows the dog, who now walks toward the fight scene.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Etherial Saya to one of the other Caraven guards that have stayed behind, Does this happen often? Why have so few stayed with the Caravan? I would think our job was to stay here and allow them to run away scared.




The guard raises his eyebrow at Etherial, but says nothing.  You get the feeling he thinks you are crazy (see OOC thread)


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 12, 2003)

Alan looks thoroughly disheartened at his chance of inflicting mayhem upon a foe being removed.  When he considers that this feat was accomplished by an animal, he looks even worse.

He searches the body of the fallen hobgoblin before leaving, though he does so very half-heartedly.

_Stupid animals don't know when to let the men with swords play..._

Moping, he climbs back onto his horse and rides slowly back to the rest of the caravan.


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

When it appears combat is over, Zanock returns to the camp in a juggle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 12, 2003)

Etherial Looks back at the guard and then at the 27 others and says, Prehaps I was mistaken. It would appear that there are plenty of guards here. I think I'll see what the others are doing. they may need mystical aid.
He then sends Moondance up again so that the owl can fly above the other and Etherial can use him as a guide to finding them. He knows that he will be lost in no time at all if there is not a guide for him. He never spent time in the woods like other Elves.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 12, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert looks at all the dead hobgobelin around him with a bit of shock. When he was with Pellir, they would more often than not use magic to _avoid_ combat. _At least those hobgobelins won't attack anymore travellers. I praise Fharlanghn for surviving this._. He thinks as he returns to the caravan.

He then looks for a hole in the road and, using some minor magic, fill it with water. He lets his mount refresh itself. It must be thirsty after this run.

As he looks toward the rest of the guards to offer them water for theirs mount, he suddenly sees that Alan and Darian where wounded. "Oh ! Allow me to treat those wounds." He approaches each of them and, if they offer no opposition, touches them softly. He reaches for the power of his god and heals their wounds.

OOC : used _create water_ and _cure light wounds_ (spontaneously) on both Alan and Darian . spells left _light, mending, entropic shield _ (D)


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2003)

Dunathat simply mounts again and tries to not make much noise.

But keeps murmuring _"There could be more of them waiting their chance"_


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

Rowyn continues walking her dog toward the site of heaviest combat.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 12, 2003)

"Oh, thank you sir.  I'm much obliged."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2003)

Alan helps the guard strip the hobgoblin he killed.  The hobgoblin wore studded leather armor, a small shield, a javelin, a longsword, and 6 sp.  He sees the other guard stripping the other hobgoblins.  There is a total of nine sets of equipment and 47 sp.  The guards take all the equipment and silver.  “Darien will sell this and give us a share later,” they say.   

Moping, Alan climbs back onto his horse and rides slowly back to the rest of the caravan.

Rowyn lets her inspiring song die as she examines the battle site.  She sees nothing out of the ordinary.

Zanock stops his charge and turns around, jogging back to the caravan. 

Bert finds a suitable hole in the ground.  Darien and the guards watch in astonishment as divine power flows the halfling, and the hole fills with water.  All the animals head over to take a drink.  Darien is even more astonished as Bert channels Fharlangan’s healing power into him.  Alan is now at full health.  Darien is cured 5 hp.

Back at the caravan, Dunathar remounts his horse quietly, while keeping his eye out for other intruders.

Meanwhile Moondance flies over the group, keeping an eye out as well.  He doesn’t see any dangers.

Darien picks up a hobgoblin war banner and tucks it into his saddlebag.  He looks troubled as he does so.  Then he looks up and grins heartily at Rowyn, Zanock, Alan, and Bert.  “Well done!” he says, very pleased.  You help Darien and his men gather up any arrows and bolts that survived and return to the caravan.  

On the way back the two guards start laughing about Dunathar and Etherial again.  “Did you see those two frozen in fear?  Imagine that, having good war horses and being afraid to chase after a few hobgoblins!”  They start clucking like chickens again, laughing heartily.  “It’s a good thing they’re not in our squad, eh?  Wouldn’t want to rely on that sort when the going gets tough!”  

Darien seems not to notice their goings on.  You see him pull out a dagger and make some notches in his saddle.  Looking closer, you see a lot of other notches there, more than you can count easily.  He’s smiling to himself as he bandages his remaining wounds.

As you return to the caravan, there is a man standing in front of the carriage.  He is tall, balding, and somewhat overweight, and wears rich blue colored robes.  He gestures for Darien to approach. 

"Darien, what do you think you are doing?  Why chase fleeing creatures?  What were they?  If you're trying to get extra combat pay for that, you will not.  I'm not paying you to chase every creature we see!"

"But Mr Glendrake, sir, those were hobgoblins!”

“They were hobgoblins?”

“Yes sir, they were hobgoblins.  You know how dangerous hobgoblins are.  It's safer to not let them go and alert their tribe that a caravan is passing by!  As you know, the average hobgoblin tribe is over 150 warriors!  Tribes with 300 warriors are not uncommon.  The average orc band is only about 70 orcs.  Hobgoblins are more disciplined than orcs, which makes them more dangerous.  We would not be able to fight off a hobgoblin tribe if they decide they wanted to take this caravan.”

Glendrake peers off in the direction of the dead hobgoblins nervously.

“But its even worse than that, sir.”  He pulls out the hobgoblin war banner, "this is the Red Claw Clan, they are an extremely powerful tribe.  Word is they number over a thousand.  If they decided they wanted to take the caravan, we could do nothing to stop them."

Glendrake examines the war banner thoughtfully.  "Very well Darien. You did well.  I will give you your combat pay for today's action."  He looks at the new party members, his eyes darting from one to the next.  He seems to be evaluating your worth.  “Well, what are you looking at?”  

(Only the four who were with Darien are present)


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

Zanock stralls past the caravan and back, wondering about what everyone seems to be doing.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Rowyn shrugs genially and trots back to the caravan. Once there, she will find someone who looks like he's been with the group (and Darien in particular) and lean in to say, "Why does Darien hate them so?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 13, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Rowyn shrugs genially and trots back to the caravan. Once there, she will find someone who looks like he's been with the group (and Darien in particular) and lean in to say, "Why does Darien hate them so?"




Observing the guards’ interactions, Rowyn guesses that Guard 1 is the closest to Darien.  No one asked him, but he volunteers his name.  His name is Rekar, and he has a shaved head and a large scar on his left forearm.  He replies “You mean hate the hobgoblins?  Well..”  He studies you for a moment before continuing.

“You haven’t been guarding caravans long, have you?  When you guard caravans, hobgoblins are your worst enemies.  The other bad ones are orcs and bandits.  And sometimes bugbears.  Oh, there are lots of wild beasts, not to mention ogres, owlbears and other creatures around these parts, but they are not as dangerous because they don’t belong to large groups.

“The reason hobgoblins, orcs, bandits, and bugbears will retreat from a caravan is because all those creatures belong to larger war bands.  When they see a caravan, first thing they’ll do is retreat to tell their friends about it.  Then, next thing you know, you’ll have 20 bugbears, or 100 orcs or bandits ambushing you.  Believe me, that’s not pleasant.  

"The hobgoblins, on the other hand, won’t even bother setting up an ambush.  Why would you need to set up an ambush if you have 300 warriors?  Or 1,000 if we’re talking about the Red Claw Clan.  Nope, the hobgoblins just walk up and take what they want.  If you’re very lucky, they might let you walk away, if you leave everything of value behind and walk away naked that is.  So the best way for a caravan to survive is to have a good spotter like Darien, who can see the scouting parties, and take them out before they can return and let their tribes know there’s a caravan to be hijacked.

“Small groups of travelers don’t think much of hobgoblin scouting parties because that’s all they’ll be facing, the scouting party.  The hobgoblins won’t be running back to call the whole tribe down on them.  Caravans are different though.  We have wagon loads of goods for them to loot and sell.  

“Really, I’m surprised this hadn’t occurred to you earlier.  You didn’t think guarding caravans would be a walk in the park, did you?”

You get a feeling that he’s holding something back.  You realize that he hasn’t answered your question, and get the sense he won’t be divulging any personal information about his good friend Darien to a stranger.  (barely failed diplomacy check.)


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Bert*

To Alan (and possibly Darien): "No problem, I'm just trying to help guard the caravan. We need to be strong and healthy to keep on travelling."

Later, as he hears Rekar, _Blast the decadence of Shillen ! With all those bandits and humanoids running around, people can't travel safely and trade is endangered. I should do something to change this but what ? After all, I'm just plain old me._ "Ok, Rekar, so hobgobelin are dangerous and organized and all that. But it doesn't explain why he seems to hunt them with a passion. He said he specialized in them and, after killing some, I saw him make more marks on his saddle. Did he lost family to them or something ?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 13, 2003)

Etherial rides Spirit up to Darien, Forgive my not following you sir. I had not wanted to leave the main caravan without Magical protections.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Rowyn nods thoughtfully. "Thank you, sir. I am new to guarding caravans, and I appreciate the information." She backs off a bit to think about how she might get him to say more, and to let Filbert speak.


----------



## Someone (Oct 13, 2003)

_I wonder why these tribes don´t just camp on the road and let the caravans come to them_ thinks Dunathar while riding. _"I though the army took care of these threats"_


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 13, 2003)

Alan hears only a small bit of Rekar's information.  He glances around the horizon, almost like a child waiting for a gift to come.  He looks happier now than he did when he arrived.

_Ha ha!  Alan, my friend, there may be hope for some fun yet!  More hobgoblins?  Sounds fun.  And I owe them one anyways... I hope there are more._


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "Ok, Rekar, so hobgobelin are dangerous and organized and all that. But it doesn't explain why he seems to hunt them with a passion. He said he specialized in them and, after killing some, I saw him make more marks on his saddle. Did he lost family to them or something ?"




Rekar turns to Bert “You saw that, did you?"  He pets his mount's mane.  "Well if you want to know Darien’s history, I reckon you should be asking him, not me.”


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Etherial rides Spirit up to Darien, Forgive my not following you sir. I had not wanted to leave the main caravan without Magical protections.




Darien looks at Etherial “What?  That’s right!  You and Dunathar were supposed to ride out with me, not Rekar and Mirik!  You wanted to protect the caravan you say?  Alright, I...  You stayed here?  Hrm... I’ll deal with you later.”


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> _I wonder why these tribes don´t just camp on the road and let the caravans come to them_




OOC I don't remember anyone saying they didn't   



			
				Someone said:
			
		

> _"I though the army took care of these threats"_




Rekar looks at the dwarf.  "Ha!  Is that why a chicken like you signed up to be a caravan guard?  You thought the roads would be all cleared by the army?"  He and Guard 2 (Mirik) start guffawing again, even making a few chicken clucking noises.  

After a while he calms down.  "In my parents day Shillen was a much safer place.  The wars have weakened the army so much, especially here in Rogan.  I'm sure you dwarves and elves and such remember!  Throughout the Known World, Shillen was held up as an example of peace, prosperity, and good relations between the races!  Nowadays, though, some say Shillen is close to falling.  But those who say that are mostly cowardly types, like yourself and yonder elf there.  Me and my squad don't believe that, and we'll fight to our last breaths to save it!"

Leaning in closer, he says "I wouldn't go making any nasty remarks about the army, you know.  Most of us are veterans."  The comment seems friendly enough, but there's also a hint of a threat under it.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2003)

Seeing no one wants to address him, Glendrake grunts and goes back in his carriage.  Before he closes the door you glimpse two other humanoid figures in the shadows, one medium sized and one smaller, but don't get a better look than that.
--
Its not long after everyone returns to their spot at the rear of the caravan when a message passes down from the front, called out from driver to driver.  Mirena turns to repeat it to you.  “Darien wants to see the new recruits up front.”

When you arrive at the front of the caravan, Darien speaks to you.  “Me and my men have been reviewing your actions in the last battle, and I’m going to make some changes."  He looks uncomfortable as he continues.  "Alan, you look like cavalry, but you fight on foot!  I admire your sense of honor, but a Code of Honor has no place in the mercenary life, see?  At least you rode your horse into battle, so I’m willing to give you 5 gold, instead of 20.  Zanock, I paid for cavalry, not infantry.  But at least you looked willing to fight, so you’ll get 20 silver.  Dunathar, you seem a bit afraid of hobgoblins, and warhorses too, so I’m not giving you anything.  The same goes for you Etherial.  I’m not gonna kick you out for disobeying orders.  You can still ride with me to Carodan, and I’m only allowing that because Etherial had the good sense to come up to me and apologize.  I'm only allowing Dunathar to stay because you guys seem to be getting along, and I hate to break up a unit.

"I don’t like going back on my word, but seeing as how you were out to trick me, it’s not like I’m really going back on my word now, is it?  Either way, I’m not going to let the likes of you take advantage of me!  Those are fair prices for your abilities, and you won’t find anyone who would say otherwise.  By Ehlonna, if I wanted some lousy infantry, I could’ve picked some up anywhere!  Infantry is useless to me anyway.  By the time it takes to run the length of the caravan on foot, most battles would be over!  And well, if I wanted help like Dunathar or Etherial, I could’ve made some scarecrows!  Hell, the only reason I hired you lot in the first place was because of your war animals!  Rowyn and Bert, you two are still ok by me.  In fact, I want the both of you up front with me and my men.  I don’t want you back there with that lot’s bad influences!  The rest of you, get back to the rear.” 

As you head back, Rekar calls out.  “Don’t worry boys, if we get attacked from the rear, just come running up to us, and we’ll protect you, ok?”  

You hear Darien mutter “Poor sods must be weak in the head or something, running away from a few hobgoblins when they’re riding such fine fighting animals.  If they thought those hobgoblins were scary, what will they do if we run into anything that’s even a little bit challenging?  How did they get those animals anyway?  They certainly didn’t earn them as mercenaries, that much I know…”

At the front of the caravan, Darien invites Rowyn to sit on the first wagon, next to the driver.  “It’s easier to see you up there,” he chuckles.  “You’re the first of my new guards to make a kill.  First to make a hit, actually!”  He takes out a flask of whiskey and passes it around in celebration.  Afterward, he gives Rowyn and Bert a potion of cure light (1d8+1) each.  “Since it turns out we have less real guards than I thought we did, you might be needing those.”  He seems very pleased with the little persons.

At the back of the caravan, Mirena once again invites someone to sit on the back of her wagon.  “Did you guys see that shot I made?”  She is very excited.  “I was pretty good, wasn’t I?  Where are Rowyn and Bert?”


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2003)

As evening approaches you arrive at the walled town of Flinock.  The caravan enters a caravanserie.  All the wagons and horses are taken care of.  Darien pays for you to sleep in a common room with the other guards and drivers.  (There is another inn available as well, or private rooms, if you want to do that instead.)

Darien, the guards and drivers all go to The Wagon, a tavern filled with other guards, drivers, and mercenary types.  

Glendrake appears with his two companions.  They go to The Fat Goose Tavern and Inn, which looks like a more upper class establishment.

There are also other taverns available.  You need to report to the caravan first thing in the morning.  Darien says in the morning Rowyn and Bert will join the rest in the back of the caravan again.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2003)

By the time you reach Flinock, Darien seems to have lost any anger that he might have had, and speaks jovially to all of you again.  You can tell he's basically a good-natured man, though sometimes he seems troubled.


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

_Shrughs! If he wants me to ride the horse, I'll ride the horse next time. Doesn't mean I'll fight better, but hey, he doesn't seem to care about that._

Zanock pretty much ignores the whole deal and sits out his time 'till evening where he takes a bed in the common room.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 14, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert takes a shot of whiskey and greatfully accepts the healing potion. "Thanks, Darien, you sure know how to reward your man."  He says and he takes some more whiskey. The slight state of shock that the halfling was after the fight quickly vanishes as the afternoon progresses. Soon, he's happily chatting with the various guards, the road having lifted his spirit (with some help of the whiskey).

As they arrive in Flinock, Bert remembers the discussion they were having just before Darien spotted the hobgobelins. _My letter ! The others said they had received one too. That was odd. Maybe I should talk to Rowyn about it_ "Hey Rowyn ! Didn't you and some of the other new guards said that you received letters from house Dharnan ? What do you suppose they want from us ? It's not like any of us are well known or experienced ... at least I think so."

OOC : added the potion to my sheet


----------



## Someone (Oct 14, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Rekar looks at the dwarf.  "Ha!  Is that why a chicken like you signed up to be a caravan guard?  You thought the roads would be all cleared by the army?"  He and Guard 2 (Mirik) start guffawing again, even making a few chicken clucking noises.




OOC: Those were supposed to be Dunathar´s thoughts. In pbps normally bold or colored text are spoken; italics usually mean thinking. I´ll use that convention, unless you want us to use other one.


----------



## Thels (Oct 14, 2003)

OOC: Someone> Thoughts are usually printed without " ", hence the confusion. I also thought you were saying that aloud.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2003)

OOC Someone - Sorry, I got confused because they were in quotes, and the rest of your thoughts weren't...

OOC Thels - Doesn't look like Darien has any conception of your capabilities, huh?  He also thinks you joined his caravan for the pay!

OOC Those aren't the only potions Darien has to give out.

OOC Sorry for all these OOC notes!


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

"Thank you for the potion," Rowyn says to Darien as she climbs into her seat, "but maybe you shouldn't be so hard on the others. I have a feeling this is the first caravan for most of us."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

At Bert's question, she nods and pulls out her letter from a small pack. "I'm not sure why they have invited me, or what they expect from me, but it seems like a good way to learn more about the state of affairs in the world." She shrugs and hands it to him to inspect.

When the group reaches the town, Rowyn settles in the common room, not used to riding all day, much less having to fight. The thought of the hobgoblin she killed slightly sickens her, but she tries to be practical about it, telling herself it would have killed all of them if it had the chance. After finding a good spot and checking on Sabala, she buys a small hot meal and sits down to eat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 15, 2003)

Etherial comes to the Table and asks, May I sit with you?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

The other mounted guards seem to take a liking to Bert, especially after seeing him drink whiskey with such gusto.

--

When Rowyn suggests Darien was too hard on the newcomers, he replies  “Aye, I suppose you’re right.  Those hobgoblins should’ve been a really easy encounter, which is why I wanted your squad to take it, to bond your squad together, work on your teamwork, and enjoy the sweet taste of victory!  Thought it would be fun for you guys.  But maybe I’m expecting too much of you.  Most of the men I hire are veterans, who’ve had lots of battle experience and practice drills.  You all look pretty new.  I can tell you’ve all got a lot of potential though.  With the proper training you’d all make fine additions to Shillen’s armies!  Maybe some of you could even make it into the Knights of Shillen!  They have some small folk there, you know.  Tell you what, if something comes up, I’ll give your squad another chance, ok?” 

--

OOC If everyone sticks with Darien and sleeps in the caravanserai’s common room, Darien pays for everything.  I don’t think I was clear on that before.  But if anyone goes to another tavern or seeks other accommodations, they are on their own.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 15, 2003)

Alan seems more than happy about the money, and is willing to at least try the horse bit... 

_Seems silly though._

At the town, Alan stays with the group.  He drinks down a few mugs of whatever ale is available (so long as it isn't completely piss-tastic), and sits around with the guards, listening to whatever they have to say, and occasionally sounding off his own tales... some of which are more than obviously embellished...

"...So there I was, surrounded by these damn bandits -_again_-, so I pull out my sword all slow-like, at which they all pulled their own weapons on me, but it didn't matter, 'cause I didn't make like I was going to kill them or anything.  Anyways, next, I hold the sword by the blade - and remember I had heavy gauntlets at the time, not these nice gloves, eh? - and I take a step, and then another, and another, toward their leader.  And I offer him the sword, all peaceful and everything, so he reaches for it, and _that_ is when I swing it up under his jaw, knock him to the ground, and kick him in the balls.  His guards were too confused - slow as they were, it wasn't a surprise - to do anything right away, so I flipped the sword around and cut 'em down, one by one.  Personally, I don't think I got enough pay for that one.  I told the townsfolk I would do it for "respect".  Pah.  Bad plan.  Never do that again, I tell you..."

... and he rambles on.

Later in the night, when it seems that everyone is heading off, he'll stay in the chambers with the rest of the guards and Darien.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Rowyn answers Darien seriously. "We are not a squad, sir, we hardly met before we left with the caravan. Though it is kind of you to give us a second chance." There is a slight inflection on the words "second chance," subtly implying that perhaps he's being more condescending than nice. "It _is_ good of you to hire us. I hope we shall prove to be useful again before the trip is complete."

Rowyn smiles at Etherial and motions him to join her [and _doesn't_ pay for her meal ].

As Alan's story rambles on, she permits herself a smile and when he gets to a point that might be a finish, she takes out her lute with gusto and jumps up on her table (assuming Etherial is finished as well). "That, good gentles, was a story. But what I have to share is much, much better. Not in the least because it's all true." She winks at Alan and then begins "The Ballad of Fair Rosa." Every so often, such as when the Prince rides up on his horse or when the evil spirit cackles, Rowyn uses Ghost Sound to enhance the telling. [Perform +8]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

On the road, Rowyn tells Darien “we are not a squad,” “we hardly met before the caravan,” and then seems less than pleased at his offer to give them a second chance.  Darien looks completely confused.  Why would he think the rear guard had met before?  But more importantly, if they were working for him, and he made them into a squad, then they were a squad, weren’t they?  And if they were a squad, why wouldn’t they want a second chance?  Didn’t they WANT to be a squad?  Didn’t they WANT to get paid?  He just shakes his head, completely befuddled and confused by Rowyn’s senseless words.  

Then a thought forms in his mind.  Is she telling him that she and the others are not hired mercenaries?  If not, then why would they ask to hire on with him?  Could they be bandits?  Or spies?  Did they only pretend to join his caravan separately, acting as if they did not know each other?  Are they giving information to the enemy?  Would they turn on him during a crucial moment?  He regards Rowyn suspiciously for a moment.  Then he smiles, still won over by Rowyn’s charm and bravery, but there is a bit of suspicion behind his smile now.

At The Wagon, Alan’s stories catch the attention of many guards and drivers.  Several interrupt him to ask questions or further details, especially on the parts involving mercenary life, or bandits.  They laugh heartily at the exaggerations.  When Alan is done, quite a few of them smile at him, pat him on the back, or tap their mugs against his in a drink.  Darien included.

Then Rowyn sings The Ballad of Fair Rosa.  The crowd is mesmorized!  It is a memorable performance!  When she is finished, she has collected 40 silver pieces.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

After a few drinks, most of the guards and drivers head in for the night.  Mirena sits alone at a corner table.  The group is sitting at a table with Darien, Rekar and Mirik.  They seem to be good drinkers.  They also seem to be very good friends.

Darien says "Remember lads, when we fought off the Gorukan scum in the last few invasions?  We fought bravely, didn't we?  More bravely than I've ever fought before, I can tell you that.  Knowing you're defending your homeland, despite your wounds, can inspire you with such strength!"  He looks at the bandages from the days battle and then looks at the group.

"I was a Knight of Shillen, you know.  Still am, though I'm on leave.  Rekar and Mirik were in my squad.  The Knights are such disciplined fighters!  I didn't think much of discipline before I joined to defend my homeland, but once I saw what practice and teamwork can accomplish, I was a changed man.  

"Our squad was made of eleven combatants.  Me, eight light cavalry, and two medics.  The medics were soldiers too, but they mostly stayed behind the line and healed us.  Not like Bert can heal us, though.  They used healing salve.  It's an alchemical substance, you've probably heard of it.  If one of us got injured he'd retreat to get healed, then we'd fight on even fiercer than before, right lads?"

"Aye, that's right," says Mirik.  "Fighting for the freedom of Shillen fills your soul with such strength!"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Rowyn refuses the money offered by the caravan coterie, taking only from the townsfolk.

Rowyn walks up to Darien after the group disperses a bit. "Knights of Shillen? Would this, perchance, be familiar to you?" she asks him quietly and shows him the missive she had received. "Others of the new group got it as well."


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 15, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert also makes sure his mount is well taken care of. _Perhaps I should give this well-trained dog a name. It might be with me for a long portion of road._

At the tavern, he orders some ale and a hot stew. _Mmm, food taste so much better after a long day of travelling._ He thinks as he finishes his stew. Listening to Alan's story only bring memories of his own encounter with bandits of which he only escaped by casting a spell to surround himself in fog. That's one tell he's not to proud off. 

He is then amazed by Rowyn performance and claps loudly at the end of the ballad. He insist giving some money to Rowyn for this but she refuses it. "All right then, as you wish. But at least accept my compliments. That was a great performance ... if there wasn't so many problems in Shillen you could made a good living as travelling minstrel."

Later, he leaves Darien to his rambling about his military past. Seeing that Mirena is alone, he approaches her with a big smile and two mug of ale. "Hi Mirena, mind if I join you ?" and he offers her one of the mug. "I was wondering, how did you become a caravan guard ? You don't strike me as being a veteran soldier like the others."

OOC : I hope you don't mind me going "back in time" a little bit...


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2003)

Dunathar doesn´t seem to be very happy. he rolls his eyes each time one of the caravan guards tells another tale of the good old days, and the lectures about proper fighting from a horse don´t make it better. Who did ever heard of dwarven cavalry?

Lost in his thoughts, he says nothing.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

After refusing money from the members of her caravan, Rowyn is left with 20 sp.  Later in the night, after the crowd starts dispersing, she shows Darien the letter she received.

Darien reads the letter and looks up at Rowyn, puzzled.  “This isn’t addressed to you, its addressed to ‘citizen’.  How did you get it?  Hmm, that rider sounds like one of the Messenger Guild.  They deliver a lot of messages for the army too.  I’ve seen some of those Messengers ride like the wind right into or out of battle, delivering messages!

“I’m not sure House Dharnan even exists any more, do they?  They used to be the royal family of Shillen.  Until the king, Randal Dharnan’s father, made those accusations and the Council of Five gave the crown to House Zenfan instead.  Duke Randal was slain in the last Gorukan invasion.  Some say the casket was empty and he lives on somewhere.  Maybe Randal is alive and summoned you!  Either way, the Council of Five appointed House Hulvan as the new Ducal family of Rogan, and no one knows where Marcus, the heir of House Dharnan, disappeared to.  So he could have summoned you too.  Other then those two, I’m not sure who controls House Dharnan now.  That’s a real mystery you have there.

“When House Dharnan was the royal family, the Knights of Shillen were under their command.  They say we used different formations and battle tactics before House Zenfan took charge.  They say House Zenfan’s tactics were a big improvement, and are much more effective on the battlefield!   I couldn’t tell you too much about that though.  As long as I’ve been a soldier, the Knights have been under House Zenfan’s leadership.

“So that explains how you got your war animals, at least.  Whoever sent this message sees in you what I see, that you are an exceptional lot, with abilities that far exceed the average.  You have a lot of potential, I can tell.  A lot more than I do.  I’m no slouch I guess, but I’ve gotten by mostly on pure determination.  I don’t have the natural abilities and all that you have.”  He drains his mug, and you see he should be hitting the sack soon.

“Say, you’re still going to ride with me and follow my orders until we reach Carodan, aren’t you?  I could use the help…  I’d still pay you, of course…”


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

Filbert approaches Mirena, the pretty driver, with a smile and two mugs of ale.  She looks happy to have some company.  “How did I become a driver?  It’s a simple story, really,” she says, with a look of intense sadness in her eyes.  “We were farmers, living happy peaceful lives.  We thought our village was out of the way and safe from the battles between Goruka and Shillen.  We were, I guess, but it turned out we weren’t safe from the growing bands of evil humanoids.  Orcs raided my hamlet, killing almost everyone.  My entire family is gone.  I escaped on our mule, and luckily found a passing caravan.  The caravan was short a driver, and, well, I guess I found the path Heironeous has chosen for me.  That was over five years ago.”  She gives Bert a warm smile then looks down into the mug he gave her, cradling it in her hands.

OOC No problem going back in time, as long as it makes sense and doesn’t impede the narrative too much.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Rowyn smiles at him. "I have no plans otherwise. Thank you for the information." She tucks the message safely into her pack. "The rider seemed to know who I was, and came directly to me with the message. The fact that he knew what kind of mount I needed speaks well for me in particular being summoned." She shrugs. "I suppose I'll find out sooner or later."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 15, 2003)

Etherial sat calmly eating and drinking. He neither bothers anyone nor seems to be bothered by all of the commotion around him. He smiled when Rowyn finished her ballad, but other then that he showed no signs of even being there. Once Darien and Rowyn start talking about the letter he listens but says nothing unless asked.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

When Rowyn thanks him, Darien smiles.  “Sorry I couldn’t tell you more about House Dharnan’s cavalry tactics.”  Then he and his friends head back to the common room.

After a quick breakfast the caravan prepares to leave.  Darien moves through the guards and drivers, giving everyone 5gp.  “Loot from the hobgoblins,” he says.  You learn from Mirena that Darien always gives everyone an equal share, even those who don’t work directly for him, or those that didn’t contribute in the battle.  “He says its good for morale,” she says.  (5gp for everyone)

As you embark, the morning sun shines brightly on the Diamond Mountains to the west, giving them a luminous glow.  Darien looks at you differently now.  He doesn’t ask, but it looks like he’s assuming all of you recieved the same message.  Maybe he can tell by your mounts, or maybe he doesn’t believe such an odd assortment of caravan guards would just show up randomly, in a time when guards were in such short supply.

In the afternoon, the caravan comes to a stop.  Word is passed down the line.  “There’s a wild boar up ahead.  It doesn’t look like the caravan can pass without provoking it into attacking.  Darien wants to know if the rear guard would like to take it down.”  Mirena adds an extra message of her own at the end.  “Hey!  That would make a great dinner!”

OOC The caravan will be making camp tonight (no inns or taverns).  As guards, Darien expects you to make mounted patrols (mounted because of the animals’ scent feat), just as his guards will be doing.  The caravan travels for 8 hours, leaving 16 hours of rest.  Patrols should be a minimum of two persons.  Please describe who will patrol for each 4 hour block of time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 15, 2003)

Etherial comes to the front of the caravan and says, Allow me. The boar will not last long against my magics. But before I begin. Do you want him dead or simply have him run away? 
Spirit is still getting used to the quiet elf on his back and prances a bit showing Etherial who is in charge of this ride. 
Moondance flies back onto The mages shoulder and swallows a mouse it had found.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 15, 2003)

Alan looks a little less than pleased at the thought of killing a wild pig.

"I've no problem with it."

He looks to the other rear guard members - just noticing the similar horses and saddles for the first time - and says "Who else is coming?".

He rides up with whoever else is willing to go.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 15, 2003)

Alan looks a little less than pleased at the thought of killing a wild pig.

"I've no problem with it."

He looks to the other rear guard members - just noticing the similar horses and saddles for the first time - and says "Who else is coming?".

He rides up with whoever else is willing to go.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 15, 2003)

Alan looks a little less than pleased at the thought of killing a wild pig.

"I've no problem with it."

He looks to the other rear guard members - just noticing the similar horses and saddles for the first time - and says "Who else is coming?".

He rides up with whoever else is willing to go.


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

"Ahh, action time! I was getting really bored in that saddle. Zanock tries to order the beast between his legs towards the front of the caravan, looking around to who follows.

OOC: Zanock prefers a shift in full darkness.


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2003)

"A pig?" says Dunathar. "Why not. But don´t expect me to fight from this beast" says pointing at the horse under him.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

The boar is 180 feet away, 30 feet off the road to the left.  It's staring aggressively towards the caravan.  It looks like what you imagine a normal boar would look like, though you've never seen one before.

When Etherial asks Darien if he wants it killed or scared off, Darien replies, "It doesn't matter to me, as long as you get rid of it.  If you want, I've got heavy lances in the wagon."  He shrugs.  The first wagon holds equipment for the guards.

Mirik pulls out a cigar, lights it, and starts puffing away.  

OOC wasn’t sure if Dunathar was talking to himself or someone else


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 16, 2003)

*Bert*

_There's the supper !_ Bert readies his crossbow (draw and load) and then casts _Shield of Faith_ on himself. "Watch out ! Those beasts can be dangerous. And I've rarely heard of one attacking a caravan." He will approach the wild boar by the side, hoping others will understand his idea of surrounding the animal.

OOC : the 8 to 12 shift will be fine for Bert
Edit : typo ...


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

"Lances? Zanock doesn't know how to use those." Zanock changes right at the beast, yelling warcries as he goes.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 16, 2003)

Etherial grins and shows for the first time any real enjoyment at being outside of the monistary. This shall be simple. Ia Ia Chathoni He says and casts Cause Fear.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 16, 2003)

Rowyn rides slightly behind the rest of the group, singing [inspire courage +1]. She will draw her short sword, but purely with the intent of defending herself if the battle comes to that.

Edit: Any shift is fine with me.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

The boar had been snorting and glaring at the caravan, quite angry at its incursion into its territory.  It didn’t look like it was going to attack the stopped caravan, but you can tell it wasn’t going to sit back and allow anything to approach its direction without a fight.  

The guards had been sitting around with a mix of boredom and idle curiosity at what the party would do.  Looks like they wanted to take it out themselves with their horses, or their lances, or their bows.

*Initiative*
20 Rowyn
17 Dunathar
15 Zanock
13 Etherial
12 Alan
10 Boar
5 Bert   

*Rowyn* begins to sing, inspiring her comrades to battle (free action).  She delays to see what the rest of the group will do.

*Dunathar* (Autopilot) delays his action to see what the others will do.

*Zanock* charges the boar without hesitation, yelling his warcry!  The guards cheer as they see him do this.  (Zanock moves 120 feet forward)

*Rowyn* urges Sabala on, following behind Zanock.

*Etherial* raises his arms, about to scare the dumb beast away, then stops at the last moment, remembering that he is too far from the beast for his magic to have any effect.  He’ll need to get closer, he realizes.  Spirit whinnies as Etherial guides it forward, staying next to Rowyn.

*Alan* (autopilot) sees Zanock charge and almost charges himself.  But then thinks to himself _Might as well let that big orc take the brunt of the boar’s attack.  Then I can just move in and attack it safely!_  Alan’s horse moves up to the other side of Rowyn.

The *boar* glares at the big orc hurtling down at him.  It squares itself up to face Zanock’s charge, snorting and hissing, looking like it might charge the approaching orc if he gets much closer.

*Bert* starts to circle around to the left on his riding dog, keeping pace with Zanock.  The boar looks at him suspiciously.

*Dunathar* (Autopilot) seeing Bert circle around to the left, Dunathar circles around to the right, looking to flank.  Unmounted, he runs at full speed, but can’t quite keep up.

Zanock is 60 feet from the boar.  Rowyn is just behind Zanock, with Etherial on her left and Alan on her right.  Bert is 30 feet to the left of Zanock, Dunathar is 30 feet to the right of Zanock, and 40 feet behind.

OOC:  Zanock didn’t dismount, so I’m assuming he’s charging on horse?  Please clarify.  Dunathar left his backpack and bedroll with his horse, otherwise his movement rate is 15 feet not 20.

Edit: If Dunathar wants to remain mounted until he gets closer that's fine too.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 16, 2003)

Rowyn will slow to a walk, continue to sing, and hold her sword tightly.


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2003)

triple post! WTF!?


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2003)

OOC: Can I change the "autopilot" actions? Dunathar would have rather hide in the bushes and wait the others to shoot it, force it to charge and then try to flank it. But if Zanok charges the whole point is moot. Dunathar will ride towards and around the boar [Run action if needed] dismount when he´s in a favorable position [that is, when he can flank easily] and sneak attack it with his shortsword. 

[From this time I´ll represent thinking and talking to oneself by cursives and without quotes, _like this_]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

OOC Someone - Not a problem.  When you say "run around", do you mean you want Dunathar to run behind the boar, and be in a position to flank opposite Zanock?  I think that should be possible.  

Or did you want to be in a position to flank opposite Bert?  (which is what I was trying to do with the autopilot).  

The horse will get you there faster, but you lose a move action dismounting it, so think about it.  Heh that's why I hate doing autopilot actions  

Edit: you can always try a quick dismount


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 16, 2003)

*Bert, Light Crossbow +4, dam 1d8*

_Crazy Orc ..._ Bert will move forward to get a better shot at the boar (OOC : I'm assuming Zanock will be in melee with it at this point) and then will release the bolt on his crossbow.

OOC : I'm taking improved iniative at 3rd level


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 16, 2003)

Etherial shakes his head and sighs, Bloodshed. Always the first recourse of the barbarian. Don't any of you understand that life is a gift? I can't understand this. Death should always be the last option.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 16, 2003)

[OOC: Arg!  stupid resnet died again last night.  Seems the whole college system was down.]

Alan will engage the boar in the most direct way possible.  It doesn't exactly look like fair odds, but he might as well try.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 16, 2003)

[OOC: Arg!  stupid resnet died again last night.  Seems the whole college system was down.]

Alan will engage the boar in the most direct way possible.  It doesn't exactly look like fair odds, but he might as well try.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

OOC Greatfrito - Please be more specific.  Are you mounted?  On foot?  Wielding one handed or two-handed?  Attacking with your horse?  Where are you moving to?  Don't underestimate the boar!  If you expose yourself to its attack, it could hurt you.

Edit:  Well, maybe not you so much, but it could hurt those of you with lower hp


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

OOC Argent Silvermage, I guess the same goes for you.  Are you still planning on using Cause Fear when you get into range?  Are you going to try to get in range? Just wondering  

Edit:  Oh, and about the life and death thing, it looked to me like Bert was hungry


----------



## Thels (Oct 16, 2003)

Zanock rides on towards the Boar, trying to halt his horse right in front of it. Holding his Falchion in both hands, he'll attack the boar in utter rage.

OOC: Power Attacking from the horse's back.


----------



## Someone (Oct 16, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC Someone - Not a problem.  When you say "run around", do you mean you want Dunathar to run behind the boar, and be in a position to flank opposite Zanock?  I think that should be possible.
> 
> Or did you want to be in a position to flank opposite Bert?  (which is what I was trying to do with the autopilot).
> 
> ...




Whatever option seems more advantageous. Zanok first, I´d say, and Bert if that´s not an option (or Dunathar would have to wait another round) 

About the move action, that´s not really a problem, since I have only 1 attack.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2003)

OK, it seems a little far but I'll allow it.

*Dunathar*, on his horse, circles around the boar to move opposite Zanock, 60 feet behind the boar.  The boar eyes Dunathar warily.

edit grammar


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OK, it seems a little far but I'll allow it.
> 
> *Dunathar*, on his horse, circles around the boar to move opposite Zanock, 60 feet behind the boar.  The boar eyes Dunathar warily.




Cool. As soon Zanock attacks the boar, Dunathar dismounts and stabs the critter from behind.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 17, 2003)

Alan approaches with his sword in one hand, trying to stay mounted on the horse, if only to try it out for once.  He wants to get close and slash the boar, hopefully landing an easier blow from above [OOC: Mounted Characters get +1 to attack for higher ground against unmounted characters, right?].


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

*Round 2*

_Ooh, this one is nasty..._

Everyone feels Rowyn’s inspiring song take effect.

The *boar* had spent the last round refocusing, glaring at Zanock and glancing at Bert and Dunathar as they approached.  Then it charges.  But not at the group led by the big orc, it turns and charges at Bert!  The boar grunts loudly as it charges, looking at Bert, then his riding dog, then at Bert, back and forth as it charges.  Then, it’s animal brain seeming to make a decision, it attacks Bert.  The force of its charge overcomes Bert’s Shield of Faith, and his quickness, and his armor.  The boar lands a solid attack on Bert, goring him very deeply (maximum damage, not a critical or threat).  Bert gapes in shock as he stares at his huge wound.  Then the world dims as he loses consciousness.  The angry boar, the tops of the trees, the peaceful clouds floating above, then nothing.  You see Bert’s small body fly backwards from the force of the blow, falling from his saddle.  He lands prone on the ground, unconscious and bleeding, behind his riding dog.

*Zanock* roars in frustrated rage as he sees the boar turn to attack the halfling instead of him.  Then he sees the halfling go down.  He turns and chases the boar, pulling his horse up at the last moment and swinging his falchion at the boar with both hands.  He misses badly.  Seeing the force of the swing, you shudder to think how much damage Zanock would have inflicted if he had hit.

*Rowyn* grips her sword tightly as she continues her song.  OOC let’s say Rowyn is refocusing

*Etherial* turns and raises his arms uttering arcane words of power (Cause Fear). Invisible streams of arcane energy fly from his fingertips, swirling around the boar.  The boar’s eyes widen for a moment, but then the arcane magic dissipates, leaving the boar unaffected.

*Bert’s dog*, seeing the boar attack his rider, growls and snaps its powerful jaws at the boar, but misses.  (Bert’s dog gets a flanking bonus – the front end of Zanock’s horse threatens even though it is not attacking)

*Alan* rides up to the boar.  Turning his horse to get within striking range, Alan swings his sword down on the boar one handed, holding his shield in the other.  His bastard sword slices into the boar’s shoulder!  The boar squeals loudly, baring its ugly teeth at Alan.

*Bert* lies on the ground, dying, his crossbow just inches from his hand.

*Dunathar* chases after the boar, and finds a good spot to flank attack.  He dismounts and prepares to attack the boar on foot.

Bert looks like he’ll be dead in maybe a minute.  The boar is hurt.  It looks like it will take two more gashes like Alan gave it to kill it.

In the heat of battle you are dimly aware of gasps and shouts from the caravan after Bert goes down, and the sounds of whinnying horses preparing to charge.  You hear Darien’s voice “Hold, let them handle this themselves.”

_Initiative at end of round_
22 Rowyn
20 Boar
15 Zanock
13 Etherial
11 Bert’s dog
12 Alan
5 Bert (unconscious)
5 Dunathar

OOC This is damn frustrating with the attachments.  Every time I try it logs me out.  Its not really necessary since there's only one opponent, but it would be really helpful!

OOC The boar had a 90% chance to attack Zanock and 5% each for Bert and Dunathar.  Greatfrito - yes, mounted characters have +1 attack bonus.  Your mounts can be ordered by their masters to attack as a free action (Handle Animal Check DC10), since they are trained war animals.  Bert’s dog is attacking because his rider was attacked, and it was practically attacked itself.  Edit:  I mean mounts that are not currently being ridden


----------



## Someone (Oct 17, 2003)

Hoping that the boar will now attack alan, since he was the one that hurt it, he patiently waits his moment, when the beast exposes itself and it´s vital points.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC Since I can't get the map to work, I should have said Dunathar has the choice of flanking opposite Zanock or opposite Alan.  Also, I messed up initiative order of Alan and Bert's dog, but I don't think it made a difference     I'll fix it next round.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 17, 2003)

[Delirium]_Daddy, I don't want to go boating ..._[/Delirium]

OOC : Ouch ... I must say my luck sucks so far.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> OOC : Ouch ... I must say my luck sucks so far.




OOC Hmm. Two bad initiative rolls, and the boar's rolls didn't work out too well for you, but that's all really.  It's bound to get better, no?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

OOC Since Etherial is an NPC now, I'm thinking maybe we should treat him like a hireling.  He'll follow any commands given to him by people who have higher initiative, otherwise he'll just do what seems to make sense at the time.  Does that sound OK?


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 18, 2003)

"YAH! Die Pig!" Alan yells at the animal.  His movement on the horse seems to stir something in it, and it looks for a moment as if it might attack.

[OOC: I still think Alan has not a clue as to this whole mounted combat thing, but let's try the mount attacking as more of an accident on Alan's behalf than anything.  If that's possible, of course]


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Rowyn continues singing and urges her dog to run to Bert's side. If it reaches there in time, she will dismount in preparation of giving Bert her Cure Light potion.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 18, 2003)

*Round 3*

Sabala reacts instantly to *Rowyn*’s command, and covers the 30 feet to Bert easily.  As she rides, Rowyn reaches into her pouch and pulls out the potion of cure light that Darien had given her.  Reaching Bert, the gnome dismounts, potion in hand, ready to aid Bert.

The *boar* had been spinning around in a rage, as the attacks against it missed or glanced off its thick hide, until Alan’s bastard sword gashed it.  Ignoring Alan’s horse, the boar rages as it attacks Alan, and just barely manages to get by his shield to gore his leg.  The gore is not as damaging as the one it gave Bert, but it took more than half of Alan’s health.  Despite his wound, Alan maintains his balance on the horse.

*Zanock* continues his attack, swinging his falchion again.  He roars, annoyed that he missed last round.  Surely with Rowyn’s inspiring song, and mounted on a horse, and with his great strength, he should be able to hit this creature!  He swings.  You can almost feel the wind from the force of his blow.  He just barely misses.  If it wasn’t for the accursed daylight, he would’ve hit!  Zanock swears loudly.  That’s the second time he missed!

*Etherial*, seeing Bert fall, also rides up to the fallen halfling, dismounting next to Rowyn.  He sees Rowyn hovering over Bert carrying a vial of some sort.  “Save your potion, Rowyn.  We of the Ivory Brotherhood have our own healing ways.”  He pulls up his sleeves, preparing to heal Bert next round.  OOC I’m ruling Etherial needs to dismount to use his spell, because Bert is lying down on the ground J

*Alan* shifts in his saddle, preparing to take another swing at the boar from above.  Suddenly his warhorse rears up and does a full attack on the boar!  This is a well trained animal, he realizes.  It will attack at his will!  Both its hooves hit, but its bite misses wide.  The boar looks almost dead.  The rearing horse makes it much harder for Alan to make his own attack, but he manages to keep his balance and swing his sword down hard, giving the boar what should have been its killing blow.  His bastard sword slices deeply into the boar’s flesh, driven even further by Rowyn's inspiring song.  That animal should be dead!  The boar, clearly staggered, is only angered by its wounds.  It fights on with ferocity.  OOC Alan had a flanking bonus from Dunathar (it was closer to Dunathar then Zanock’s flanking spot)

*Bert’s dog* growls angrily at the beast that attacked its master.  Seeing an opening, it snaps its jaws again at the dying boar, this time sinking its teeth deeply into its neck.  It tears at the boar’s jugular, finally killing it.

*Bert* murmurs incoherently as more blood flows out of his gored belly.

*Dunathar* was ready to flank attack the beast, but finds that thankfully, this was not necessary, as the others managed to kill it off on their own.  He smiles with satisfaction as he performs a coup de grace, to make sure it is dead.

*Combat Over*

_Current status:_
Bert has 12 points of damage, and is unconscious at –2 hp
Alan has 8 points of damage.
Darien has 1 point of damage (from yesterday)
Boar 36 pts of damage (it had 22 hp, and ex: ferocity)

Etherial uses Positive Energy Reserve to bring Bert to 2 hp.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 18, 2003)

You hear Rekar, Mirik and Darien discussing the battle. 

“That boar wouldn’t have lasted more than a few seconds against our squad.”  
“You never know, there’s a lot of luck involved in battle!” 
“They got gored badly.”  
“Yep, the boar got in some lucky hits.”  
“Alan and the boar seemed to have had all the luck on their side.”
“Alan’s horse did pretty well too!”
“That’s what happens when you leave yourself exposed to a dangerous animal like that.”  
“True, take em out with arrows, I say.”  
“Or lances.”  
“Or just let the horses pummel it to death.”  
“That’s right, form a line and keep the horses between it and you!” 
“Yep, why expose yourself like that?”  
“But did you see Zanock’s swings?”
“And Etherial can heal almost as well as Bert!”
“And Dunathar looked like he was about to do some major damage.”
“All in all, I’m glad they’re on our side.”
“Yep, me too.”


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Rowyn nods to Etherial, and puts away her potion. She reconsiders when she sees how badly off Bert still is, and remains by his side. Sabala stays put, ready to defend if necessary.


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

Zanock gets his own legs on the ground and kicks the boar. Seeing as nothing interesting is happening anymore, he'll walk back to the caravan.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Zanock starts heading back towards the caravan on foot, Piece of Meat following a few steps behind.  The rest of the group is still clustered around Bert, who has regained consciousness and is resting on the ground peacefully for a moment.  Then Darien holds up his hand and everyone goes suddenly quiet.

Darien is peering into the sky, towards the northeast, in the direction of the Severin Forest.  When you search the sky you can’t see anything, except for the clouds rolling slowly across the clear blue expanse.  Then a speck appears in the distance, and grows.  Its some sort of winged creature, but it is still too far for you to see clearly.  It approaches closer, making a wide circle around the caravan, well out of missile or spell range.  Then it starts an approach descent, heading straight towards the front of the caravan, where everyone is gathered around.  It is coming from the direction of the sun, and you have to squint to even see it.

The way the object is hidden in the sun, it gets within a few hundred feet before you can even make out what kind of flying creature it is.  It is a giant eagle!  And it has practically landed before you see that it has a rider.  

It is a stunningly beautiful animal, standing ten feet tall, its golden wings spanning twenty feet from tip to tip.  Its powerful claws touch gently on the ground just a few feet in front of Darien.  It’s saddlebags are surrounded by weapons holsters.  There is a bow, a couple swords, a lance, and many arrows and javelins.

A male elf, wearing green robes over green chainmail, jumps nimbly from his saddle.  Darien dismounts also.  They grip each other’s forearms.

“Valindon, my friend, it has been a while,” says Darien.  “How are the elves of Vizelan?”

“Aye, Darien, five years it’s been.  Vizelan does well.  I saw the stopped caravan, and came to see if there was trouble, but I see it was only a boar.  And I see you are guarding caravans again.”  His eyes survey the party. “And hiring some unusual help.”

“Yes, well times are tough, as you well know.  You might be interested in my new hires.  Let me introduce you.”

Valindon greets each of you, looking you plainly in the eye as he does so.  He radiates a sense of strength and power, and for a moment you feel you would follow him anywhere.  It doesn’t seem like the right moment to say anything beyond simple introductions though.  Afterwards, he turns back to Darien.

“Darien, I must warn you, there has been a lot of movement lately.  Large bands of goblinoids and orcs.”  He gives Zanock a brief smile.  “And ogres in unusually large groups too.  Something is happening.”

“The Red Claw Clan?”

“Yes, they are the largest group.  Larger, even, then our last estimates.  We believe they are growing, and splitting up, many of them carrying false war banners to hide their true numbers.  Be careful, my friend.”  

“Thank you for the information, Valindon.”  They grip each other’s forearms again.  Then Valindon turns and nods at the assembled caravan guards, and at you.  He climbs nimbly back up into his saddle, and is soon rising into the sky.

As he fades away in the distance, Darien says “That was Valindon, one of the greatest war leaders of the Vizelan elves.  It’s strange to see him out here alone, dressed as one of his Eagle Patrol.  There must be something he wanted to see with his own eyes.”  He pauses for a moment, deep in thought.  “This is how it happened the last few times too.  Just before the Gorukan invasions, there were strange movements amongst the evil humanoids.”


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 19, 2003)

[OOC: Okay, just backtracking a bit for the sake of character development.  I'll try to note whenever I do this, as others have done, for sake of simplicity.]

At the end of the battle, Alan looks very please with his own actions in combat, but even moreso, he seems to have gained a deep respect for both his own mount, and Bert's dog, both of which fought with the power and zest of many a trained warrior, even though they lack the "skills" taught to humanoids.  They seem to be kindred spirits, relying on some instinctive combat skill.

"I think it's time I gave you a name," Alan says aloud quietly.

He ponders an appropriate name for his friend and mount as he heads back to the rest of the caravan, supplying any aid he can to those caring for Bert (not medical aid, but aid like carrying him on his horse).  He nurses his own leg as best he can, the wound deep but not life-threatening.  He has seen worse on others, but hasn't really had such experiences personally.

Later, he seeks out Darien and says, "Sir, if you have any of the nightly patrol groups that need a man still, I'm more than willing to take any of the positions."

[OOC: And now for something completely different... what should be happening now!]

Alan looks at Darien, and calmly asks, "Does this mean more danger for our caravan, sir?  More risk?" He then mutters quietly, "... perhaps more money... "

He doesn't exacly look eager for more fighting at the moment, but a glimmer of bloodlust flashes accross his face when he hears of the engorged hordes.  He doesn't seem to show fear at all, except that he has a small shake in his hands at the mention of large armies out in the region about the group.


----------



## Someone (Oct 19, 2003)

*"Oh well"* says Dunathar before the elf arrives. *"Here´s your pig!" Then the eagle rider arrives.

"More orcs and goblins on the road? I hope they have enough sense to hurry. 20 gold doesn´t seem now so shiny and cool. Err, ok, 25." comments.*


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 19, 2003)

Bert wakes up and sees the assembled group around him. _What happen ? Oh yeah, the boar._ Bert tries to get up but winces at the pain. Calling once more to Fharlanghn, he heals himself some more (OOC : cure light). "Told you those animal could be dangerous. Who healed me first ?"  Filbert thanks Etherial once he gets his answer and adds "So, are you a priest ? Who do you follow ?"

Once the eagle rider is gone, it does not take long for Filbert to get back on his dog, smiling. "Two days and we get attack by hobgobelins and then I'm gored by a boar. The Road is exciting but full of dangers." Filbert says to no one in particular. If no one else offers to do it, Bert will butcher the boar and try to cook it for the group (keeping some for the dogs). He has some experience at skinning and cutting the meat of wild animals but he has never done it on such a large beast. However, he has not a lot of experience with cooking ...

*OOC :*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC Hmm. Two bad initiative rolls, and the boar's rolls didn't work out too well for you, but that's all really.  It's bound to get better, no?



Yeah, I know. I just felt like complaining, it's fun !


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

When Alan and Dunathar comment about increased dangers and more pay, Darien’s grim face cracks out in a wide smile.  “Spoken like true mercenaries,” he replies.  “But then again, you know the standard reply, don’t you?  Mercenaries get a fixed rate, with hazard pay.  They also get a share of the spoils, which can be a lot more than the base pay.  If we keep facing boars, there won’t be much in the way of spoils, but at least we could have some good eating, no?  As to the increased dangers, only time will tell how much this will affect us directly.”


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Bert says a prayer to Fharlangan and watches in relief as the large wound on his belly closes and heals.  Though not fully healed, he feels much better now (cured 7 hp).  

Status:
Bert has 9/10 hp
Alan has 4/12 hp
Darien has 35/36 hp

Etherial replies “No, I am not a priest, but one of the Ivory Brotherhood.  We are a conclave of wizards, exploring the magic of life, and its twin, death.  We have learned to heal or harm much as divine casters can, although it costs us in both spells and feats."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Some guards and drivers come down, and Bert helps them to lift the boar up onto one of the wagons.  They have a little bit further to go before they strike camp.

When everyone arrives at the back of the caravan, Mirena flies to Bert’s side, hugging him tightly.  “Bert!  I was so scared when that boar hit you!” she says.  “Next time, take me with you!  I’ll put a bolt into anyone who tries to hurt you!”  She’s really relieved to see Bert is ok.  “Will you sit up here with me for a while?  We’re friends after all, aren’t we?” she asks.  Then she gives Bert another hug.

“We can talk if you want.  Maybe you can tell me about Fharlangan!  You can ask me anything you want, too.”


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 20, 2003)

Alan grins back at Darien.

"Hey, never hurts to ask, right?  And as for the boar, I think a meal of hearty meat might do us some good.  Thanks for your time sir."

He hobbles off to join the others, and approaches Bert, seeing as he had healed himself earlier.  He walks up to where Bert is, and calmly says, "Excuse me, but I saw what you did with your own wounds earlier, and I was wondering if you could help me out with my own.  It's not exactly fatal, nor the worst I've ever had, but it hurts like a bitch and I'm afraid it'll keep me from acting to my fullest potential.  Personally, the 'it hurts like a bitch' part is the more pressing."


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 20, 2003)

*Bert*

To Alan :

"I'm sorry but Fharlanghn, in is infinite wisdom, grants me only a limited number of spells per day. I guess he wants me to travel and experience more things before he grants me more powers." Bert smiles. "But I digress. I think I might only be able ease the pain for now."  He reaches for is holy symbol, murmurs some weird words and touches Alan's wound three times. Alan feels a little bit better but he's still wounded.

OOC : Got rid of all Bert's memorized 0-level spell for 3 cure minor wounds. Alan is at 7/12 hp and Bert as only Entropic Shield (D) left.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 20, 2003)

*Bert*

To Mirena :

Bert returns the hug, as much as his little frame ables him. "Sure we are friends ... and don't worry to much about me. The Dweller on the Horizon watches over me by granting me various powers and by putting great friends on the road for me to meet."

He grins at the mention of his God. "Fharlanghn, what to say about him really ? His dogma is a simple one and it simply makes a lot of sense. Travel, experience new things, learn about new cultures, don't get too caught up in routines and protect those who wish to do the same. This is the way to enlightenment. Since you told me your story yesterday, I'll tell you how I first learned about Fharlanghn." He then tell her his story: his work with his father and brothers, the exploits of Pellir, his mentor, against the river pirates and his decision to leave his family and follow Pellir and his god.

Once he's done, he pauses for a few seconds and adds "But enough about the past for now. I've been wanting to name my brave riding dog for a little while but I can't seem to come up with a good one. Do you have any suggestions, Mirena ?"


----------



## Someone (Oct 20, 2003)

*"Well, we should continue"* says Dunathar trying to climb on his horse again. *"The town is not coming towards us, and maybe a hobgobling tribe is"

"Stupid four legged beast! stay quiet!"*


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2003)

Rowyn puts away her potion, glad that the party is for the most part whole. She trots back to the caravan on Sabala, and takes her place. At Mirena's reaction to Bert, Rowyn thinks, _Strange, we haven't known her that long, have we?_ and shrugs mentally. She listens closely to Bert speak of Fharlangan. When he finishes, she smiles and heads a bit farther from their part of the caravan. She draws and loads her light crossbow, hanging it ready by her side, and keeps an eye out for more danger.

When she first spots the flying speck, she holds up her crossbow in preparation of taking a shot, if necessary. She does not put it away until the eagle lands.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2003)

Mirena listens to Bert’s story with great interest, holding onto his little forearm at the scary parts about the river pirates.  “You’re so brave!”  She says, smiling warmly at him.  “And your dog is brave too!  Attacking the boar like that to protect you!  Well, with such a wonderful master like you it’s not surprising.  I would have done the same thing, for you.”  She blushes a little.  “How about Braveheart?”  she asks, twirling a strand of hair with her finger.  “If he were my dog, that’s what I would call him.  Do you think it’s a silly name?”  She looks down at Bert with questioning eyes.  “Anway, I’m so glad we’re friends,” she says, brushing her long auburn hair away from her pretty blue eyes.  “I don’t have any friends anymore.”

Dunathar, frustrated with riding that big dumb animal, ties a small length of rope to his saddle horn, to help him climb up and down easier.  He feels sort of silly doing it, but just riding a horse is silly enough for a dwarf, so his ego is only bruised by it a little.  Grumbling, he keeps a wary eye out for hobgoblins and other creatures.

Rowyn, in contrast, seems to have gotten quite comfortable with Sabala, and pets the dusky brown animal often, whispering words of encouragement to it (her?).  She rides out to the side, keeping an eye out for dangers, but also watching the interactions between Mirena and Bert.

OOC I’m assuming Zanock is riding in the back of Mirena’s wagon, keeping an eye out to the rear?

Etherial, seeing Dunathar, Rowyn and Zanock keeping watch, whispers to Moondance.  The owl flies off his shoulder and up into the air.  “Moondance will help keep watch over us, and alert us to any dangers.  We of the Ivory Brotherhood do not usually travel in caravans.  Caravans are too big, and too easily spotted when we seek anonymity.  I can’t say that I like it, especially with such dangers around.”


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2003)

The late summer sun’s warm rays lull you into a sense of peace as the caravan travels on.  As the afternoon comes to an end, the caravan stops near a stream.  A fire is prepared, and soon the boar is on a large spit, roasting over the fire.  

The wagons are arranged in a circle, facing outward.  The inside of the ring is a circle about 60 feet across.  The wagons are spaced about five feet apart from each other.

Half the drivers remain on their wagons at any given time, keeping an eye out.  The wagon horses are let loose and allowed to water themselves and graze.  They cavort about a bit, glad to be free of their harnesses.  It is the horses who are the first to discover a small grove of wild pear trees, bearing ripe fruit, and start eating them right off the trees.  Some caravan guards go out and collect a basket full of pears to go along with dinner.

After their little bit of fun, the horses return to circle the caravan, standing near their wagons.  The horses are trained animals, and will not wander far.  They stay within about a hundred feet of the wagons.  If they pick up anything with their scent, they will whinny and alert the caravan, Mirena tells you.  

Several guards and drivers, including Mirena, help with the cooking.  Bert goes to join them.  Mirena jumps with joy when Bert comes to help, and hugs him warmly.  Mirena seems particularly adept at cooking, and happily stands next to Bert, touching the little halfling often as they cook together.  Somewhere in the middle of this she holds Bert’s little hand for a minute, before reluctantly letting it go to expertly grind some more herbs and spices, seasonings for the boar meat.  

Mirena tells Bert “I think I… I mean I want to… I would like to worship Fharlangan, like you do, and travel the world.  Do you think you could teach me, like Pellir taught you?  Can two worshippers of Fharlangan travel together?  Or do they need to travel alone?”  Her voice squeaks just a bit on the word _alone_.  Several other drivers are beginning to notice Mirena’s interest in the little halfling, but no one says anything about it.  They mostly just nod to themselves, or shrug their shoulders.

Glendrake and his companions exit the carriage to stretch and walk around.  There is a tall, wiry human woman with short cropped blonde hair, wearing chainmail and carrying a spear.  Mirena tells you her name is Thevin, Glendrake’s personal bodyguard and assistant.  The other is a female gnome in rich orange robes, her long blonde hair piled high in a stylish bun.  You learn from Mirena that her name is Mavdeno.  Rowyn and Bert think she might be from Sycamore Falls, where some of the gnomes are said to favor orange robes.  They have heard tales of the great, secretive gnomish fortress there, and the fantastic advances in alchemy and constructs that the gnomes are said to have made.  

A table and chairs are set up in the center of the wagon circle for the three of them, and they sit around and chat.  Everyone else gives the table a fairly wide berth, usually staying at least twenty feet away, and rarely coming closer than ten.  Observing them from a distance, you can see that Mavdeno and Glendrake are associates, but not necessarily friends.  

Mavdeno studies the group, then stands up and approaches Alan.  “I am Mavdeno, of Sycamore Falls.  I see you have a wound upon your leg.  As you might know, Sycamore Falls provides healing salve for the armies of Shillen.  Allow me to apply some to your wound.”  She reaches into her pouch and pulls out a small canister.  She opens it, dipping her finger to scoop up some of the brownish-yellow paste, and applies it to Alan’s wound.  It has a slight scent like honey.  She wipes her fingers on a silk handkerchief, and puts the rest of her salve away.  By the time she's done, Alan’s wounds are fully healed.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2003)

After removing the dog's packs and saddle, Rowyn allows Sabala to do whatever she wishes. Rowyn lays out her belongings in a neat pile and then walks around the camp to stretch her legs. At Mirena's request to Bert, Rowyn considers adding a bit about her own worship of Fharlangan, but decides to leave it to the more knowledgeable halfling cleric.

When the three travelers get out, she studies the other gnome curiously, but follows the lead of the veteran cavaran riders and respects the privacy of the center. However, when Mavdeno heals Alan, Rowyn walks up to Mavdeno, sticks out her hand, and smiles. "I'm Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III. What brings you out here?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 20, 2003)

Mavdeno turns towards Rowyn, and smiles, charmed by the pleasant gnomish bard.  “Hello Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III,” repeating the long name perfectly.  “I am Mavdeno Bikomin, and I’m here because I’m a merchant, of course.”  She smiles at Rowyn warmly.  Seeing the lute hung over Rowyn’s shoulder, Mavdeno says “I see you are an entertainer!  That is good, very good.  Entertainers are merchants also, selling their talents to the world!  The gnomes of Sycamore Falls are merchants as well.  

“Years ago, we were very much like any other group of gnomes in the land, merely dabbling in alchemy and constructs.  But we were blessed, not only with the natural curiosity of our race, but also with some brilliant minds, who took our inventiveness to a new level.  We saw the demand for our goods throughout the kingdom, and with the help of House Washel, learned the ways of commerce and trade.  Now we supply many goods throughout Shillen and beyond, which are distributed by House Washel, as you probably know.  This has allowed us to grow rich, and powerful.  But we also know that our wealth creates jealousy, and desire.  So we have largely withdrawn from the outside world, and built the powerful fortress of Sycamore Falls, to keep the outsiders out.”  

“With wealth comes power.  Once, only the nobility of each race wielded power and authority.  That was only natural, since the nobility are descended from the gods, or the denizens of the outer planes.  Now, wealth alone can buy untold power.  It can even create powers that never existed before…"  Mavdeno gets a far-off look in her eyes.  "Yes, the balance of power in the world is changing.”  

She pauses for a moment, studying Rowyn, before continuing in a softer voice.  “I see no reason not to tell you, so I will.  I have been sent by Sycamore Falls to expand our markets.  There are storms of change brewing on the horizon, and our ruling council has determined that too much dependence on House Washel may not be wise.  This is not really a secret, but it is not widely known.”  She studies Rowyn for her reaction.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2003)

Rowyn nods gravely. "I am on a mission for much the same reason myself. My people have sent me to find out more about these changes, these enemies who seem to be drawing nearer. I have joined with these people because it seemed a good, and relatively safe, way to see more of the land." She shrugs eloquently. "It has been interesting, and my skills have been enjoyed."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

Mavdeno gives a little smile at Rowyn’s reply.  She says in almost a whisper. “Rowyn Elwick Doublelock Daergal Scheppen III, must they be enemies?  Merchants such as ourselves should be able to look beyond the petty rivalries amongst nations and races, and even exploit those rivalries for our gain, don’t you think?  If you were in a Gorukan tavern, you could sing about the great exploits of the Gorukan warriors just as easily as you could about Shillen warriors here, I imagine.”


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

Rowyn raises an eyebrow at her response. "I'm sure I could," she says, "and if I have to, I will, but I was sent to find information. What is done with the information is out of my hands."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

Mavdeno ponders Rowyn’s response for a moment, then nods again, smiling cryptically.  “Forgive me, I rarely meet gnomes outside of Sycamore Falls, but I must say I find you quite an interesting gnome!  So you are far more than simply a mercenary with some musical talents.  I have told you much about myself, but I find I haven’t learned much about you.  Who, may I ask, are you working for?  What kind of information are you seeking, and who will you be giving it to?  You never know, perhaps I might be able to help you.”  

OOC forgot to say that Mavdeno, starting from her last comment, has been speaking to Rowyn in Gnomish.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

[If that's so, Rowyn would be speaking the same.]

"I'm working for myself, of course, but my clan has asked me to see if I can learn anything about troop movements or plans for war. Anything, really. For a while now there's been hints that the people might be in danger and I've been sent out to see what's going on in the wider world. Several of us left, actually. Since the trip from home, I haven't seen anyone else of the group, though." The emphasis she puts on "people" almost implies she means only those of her home burrows.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 21, 2003)

"Thank you miss.  That really helps a lot."  Alan says to Mavdeno.

He tries out his newly healed leg, feigning combat against an imaginary foe for a bit away from the others.  He seems very pleased to be fully healed and back at his full potential.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

Outside the caravan circle, the terrain is a flat, grassy plain.  The stream is about 200 feet away to the east.  The stream is surrounded by low brush.  There are several clusters of trees nearby, with more to the north.  There are scattered rocks and boulders, and more trees, to the south.  The Trade Road is off a bit to the west.

Bert, with his Wilderness Lore, surmises that this spot used to be used fairly often by caravans and other travellers, but there are fewer caravans these days.  He thinks there wouldn't be so many pears left hanging on the trees if there were more travellers.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

“I see,” says Mavdeno, responding to Rowyn.  “Gnomish burrows could be quite vulnerable without protections of some sort.  It would be best to ally yourselves with someone, but the question is who?”

Hearing Alan’s thanks, Mavdeno replies in Common “You are quite welcome, young warrior.  We may need you at full strength.  Nights have become dangerous.”  She smiles at Alan’s eagerness to fight, watching him make practice swings for a moment, before turning back to Rowyn to continue in Gnomish.

“The kind of information you seek is also sought by Sycamore Falls.  What have you discovered so far?”


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: Yeah, since no one else volunteered for the spot, Zanock is taking it. The caravan now probably has it's least perceptive member as the rear lookout.

Zanock stays in a far corner of the group, eating his dinner alone, while trying to observe what most of the guards are doing. _Ahh, petty humans and their friends, sitting and chatting... Man, I wish I had killed that boar, or at least wounded it. It must've been the horse that was in my way!_


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

Rowyn shrugs genially. "I have only just begun, and I haven't learned much of anything yet. What of you?"

[OOC: If I *have* learned something useful, let me know. ]


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 21, 2003)

*Bert*

"Brave, me ? Not really ... I'm just trying to have faith in Fharlanghn and keep a positive attitude. But Braveheart might do for this dog."

Later, after Mirena asks if she can come with him. _Whoa this is going fast ... is she interested in me_ that _way ? Nah, can't be: I'm a halfling she's a human._ "Mirena, I would be happy to have you around and it's great that you show interest in Fharlanghn but I'm still learning about my god. Perhaps I'm not the best person to teach you. I could tell you all I know and then help you find a proper mentor if you really want to become a devotee of the Dweller on the Horizon." He thinks for a moment, observing Mirena. "But it's not something to be taken lightly. Tell me, Mirena, why would you want to leave this caravan ? After all, you've been a caravan driver for 5 years while we've meet only yesterday. Don't you have any friends here ? Are they treating you correctly ?"

*OOC :* If you need it, Sense Motive +3 (untrained) to determine if Mirena is sincere about wanting to learn about Fharlanghn.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

Mavdeno nods at Rowyn and Alan and heads back to the center table.

Mirena is about to answer Bert, when Glendrake looks over to see Bert sitting next to Mirena.  He doesn’t exactly give Bert a nasty look, but there is definitely a sense of displeasure in his face.  Mirena says quickly “I’ve stayed with you too long,” and rushes to her wagon, busying herself with some things.  You don't need a sense motive check to realize that she's been calling out for help from the beginning.

Edit: don't forget to ask her again later!   

The patrols for the first watch head out, including Rowyn and Alan.

Most everyone else lies down to take a rest, those in scale mail changing to chain shirts first, using hats or arms to shield their eyes from the sun.  They’ll be taking a later watch.

Darien says “Nights are the most dangerous times, so keep your guard up, eh?  I don’t have many potions of cure light left, but I’ll give one to each of you that doesn’t already have one.  You might need it.”  Darien notices that Dunathar is not taking a patrol, but doesn’t say anything about it.  He doesn’t give a potion to Dunathar though.

Zanock, Alan, and Etherial each get a potion of cure light (1d8+1)

Edit:  Darien probably doesn't know that Dunathar is not taking a patrol, so Dunathar gets the last potion    

The evening passes mostly uneventfully.  A wolverine wanders by, perhaps attracted by the smell of the cooking boar.  It stays for a while, growling at the caravan, but eventually wanders off.

As the sun sets lower over the Diamond Mountains, dinner is served.  The napping guards and drivers wake up to eat.  The boar has been cooked well, and is tender and juicy, and goes well with the wild pear.  Some potatoes and vegetables are brought out, with some ale to wash it down.  Zanock heads off to eat alone, tired of the boring humans and their endless chatter.  If you're gonna talk about something, he thinks, talk about something fun!  Like if back-handed falchion swings deal more damage then forehands!  

When they are finished they take their places on the wagons or horses, taking the second watch.  The first watch comes in to eat.  People tell jokes and stories, but no one laughs too hard.  Everyone is wary.  

Glendrake, Thevin and Mavdeno eat at the center table.  Everyone else sits on the ground, or wherever they can.

The first watch has finished without incident, besides the wolverine that had come but wandered off.  Night has arrived.  The second watch heads out.  Zanock and Bert make their mounted patrols, slowly circling the caravan from a distance, as Darien and three of his guards do the same.

Please describe your actions.  Don’t forget you need eight hours of sleep a day.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

Two tents are set up in the middle of the wagon circle, one for Glendrake and Thevin, and a smaller one for Mavdeno.  Thevin walks over to the carriage and opens the door.  A black raven flies out of the carriage, and lands on Glendrake’s shoulder just before he disappears into the tent.  Thevin then walks over and enters the tent also.

As it’s a clear night, everyone else sleeps out in the open, around the perimeter of the circle, near the wagons.

As darkness falls the fires are put out.  You see a soft glow coming from Glendrake’s tent, perhaps from a candle.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 22, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert will patrol on Braveheart with a buckler on his arm and a loaded crossbow in his hand. He's also a bit intimidated by the huge orc ...

"So euhh ... well ... ahh ... Zanock, so you also received a ... letter from house Dharnan ? All those invitations are weird ... don't you think ?"

If nothing appends during their watch, Bert will feint going to bed (removing his buckler while doing so) but will actually try to eavesdrop near Glendrake's tent.

OOC : move silently +4, hide +6, listen +5.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

Rowyn will walk next to Sabala during her watches, as she's not used to this much riding and would prefer not to when she doesn't have to. She will keep her light crossbow loaded and ready, and have her sword strapped within reach on Sabala's side. She takes her first night seriously, and will be cordial to Alan, but will attempt to be as good a sentry as possible (that is, being alert and not making noise). [Hide +6, Spot +0, Listen +6, Move Silently +2]

When her first watch is over, she will come back in the circle, unharness Sabala, make sure both of them are fed, and then sleep on the ground near Sabala.


----------



## Someone (Oct 22, 2003)

Dunathar keeps the potion. _Oh well, I suppose I´ll have to do something_ thinks. That night he can´t sleep properly -nothing important: unused butts notice the firsts days of riding-

Keeping the shortsword handy, he walks around the camp, [No more than 15 feet from the wagons] being alert about possible intruders and trying not to be seen at the same time.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 22, 2003)

Alan gladly accepts the potion.

Alan will do the watches, and sleep whenever he can between them (he still has multiple watches, right?).  On the watches, he doesn't really "patrol" perse.  He more or less wanders around in the general area of the other patrollers (anywhere between 10 and 30 ft. away).

[OOC: Sorry, I've been relegated to one post a day for the past weekend, but I'll try to do more (at least 2).  Was at home for the weekend, and not online, and then today I've been busy with school and such.  Usually only get online late at night, though if I woke up when I'm supposed to I could hit the boards at least one more time a day.]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

Filbert stares at the center tent.  This is his chance to eavesdrop, and he doesn't want to miss out on it!  But maybe sneaking up to the tent would be too risky, despite the darkness…  Who knows what would happen if he were discovered?  Sighing, he heads out to his patrol with Zanock.  

As the darkness comes, all the fires are put out, leaving the caravan in total darkness.  The guards and drivers have ever-burning torches that they tuck away.  Those without low-light vision or darkvision can't see, but on the other hand, the caravan would be too visible if they had fires burning.  It was already visible enough, given how big it is.  

The two patrols carry torches.  One of the guards lends Filbert an everburning torch.  

Zanock is grunting at his useless animal, Piece of Meat as Filbert joins him.  This damned animal has been making him miss his swings!  If it wasn’t for the horse’s scent abilities, he wouldn’t even bother with it.  Zanock growls when he sees Filbert's torch.  He doesn't like that enemies can see the torch from a distance.

Filbert can see as far as the torch's illumination, 20 feet.  Zanock sees beyond the torch, out to 120 feet.

Both moons are out.  Yong is half full, casting its dim light over the land.  Urm is a slowly fading sliver, indicating the coming of autumn in a few days.  There is a slight breeze coming from the west.

The second watch has started.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2003)

The second watch passes without incident.  

The two tents in the center have been dark for some time.  Around the perimeter of the circle are sleeping five drivers, and three guards (including Rekar and Mirik).  Alan and Rowyn are also sleeping here.  Sabala is next to Rowyn, but Braveheart is nowhere to be seen.

Six drivers are on their wagons, trying to stay awake and alert with no light.  Dunathar is patrolling on foot, 20 feet outside of the wagons.  The horses all seem to be sleeping.  Beyond them the two patrols are circling.  Only the torches of Darien’s patrol can be seen though.  Zanock and Etherial are patrolling without torches.

Etherial is just finishing up memorizing his spells by candlelight when Filbert returns.  Etherial doesn’t want the torch, as his lowlight vision allows him to see as well in the moonlight as he can in daylight.  Not knowing what to do with the torch, Filbert tucks it back into the back of Wagon 1, covering its light.  The dim light of Yong, The Bright Moon, lets him make his way around the campsite without bumping into too many things.  He’s effectively blind though.  

After a bit of stumbing, Filbert makes his way to Mirena, and wakes her quietly.  She’s very happy to see Bert again, and hugs him tightly.  Bert asks her what is going on, and if they are treating her well.

Mirena whispers “It’s all my fault!  I was just trying to be friendly, just making conversation, that’s all!  I don’t know what I was thinking.  I should’ve known better than to ask Darien what his cargo was!  He’s a Silent Trader, after all.  That’s the merchant trade guild, they make all the decisions about who gets to trade what, and with whom.  House Washel, one of the Council of Five, is a big member.  Maybe they run the whole thing, who knows?  Anyway I realized I had made a mistake right away.  The driver’s job is to drive, and the guard’s job is to guard.  The merchants decide what the cargo is, and where we go.  It’s none of our business, I know that, I really do!  I just forgot for a moment, that’s all.  I didn’t mind being assigned to the last wagon, but what’s been really hard is that Darien told everyone not to talk to me anymore, and everyone’s afraid to now.  That’s what’s really hard!  I’m sure after I’ve been punished enough things will get back to normal though.  Please don’t tell anyone I told you this!  I’m not complaining, I know what I did was wrong, and I’m sorry.”

“I’m so glad I met you though!” she says, hugging the halfling tight.  “Will you put your bedroll next to mine?”  

It’s about an hour after midnight now.  Filbert is tired, and the spot next to Mirena looks pretty good.  But before he can respond…


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2003)

*Ambush*

The slight wind and the sounds of nature make hearing just a little difficult for Dunathar.  He was currently patrolling on the south side, moving as stealthily as he can, when he heard the faint sound of a twig breaking, 90 feet to the south of the caravan (70 ft from him).  He cannot see anything.  Just a moment later hears the voice of one of the caravan drivers.  It’s a driver on the north side of the caravan, opposite from him.  Dunathar thinks he must be too far to have heard the twig break.  Could he have heard something else?  Driver 1 calls out “Who’s there?”

That’s when the arrows come, and the warcries, and the sound of creatures rushing in from the south, and more from the north.

_Surprise Initiaive_
19 Enemy (s)
17 Dunathar
13 Enemy (s)
11 Driver 1
11 Enemy (s)

Darien and his three guards are currently patrolling on the west side, carrying a torch.  Zanock and Etherial are currently on the east side, without any torches.  The patrols are circling 100 feet away from the caravan.

Edit:  Dunathar is pretty confident he's pretty well hidden in the "shadows", and moving pretty silently too.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2003)

Combat map:


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 24, 2003)

[OOC: Gotta say, very nice map.  What you make it with?]

And I guess... Alan'll kinda, uh... just... keep sleeping.  Yeah.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 24, 2003)

I second that, all of it. If Rowyn and Sabala get Listen checks (and make them!), uh, let me know.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 24, 2003)

*Bert*

_Can't we just talk without being interrupted ?_

When he gets to act, Filbert will retrieve the torch he had on the patrol and throw it north of the wagon ring. That is unless the creatures are already upon him at that time, in which case he will try to defend himself with his sword (euh ... dagger).


----------



## Someone (Oct 24, 2003)

With all the warcries and arrows flying, there´s not much need to shout alarm, so Dunathar dives behind the nearest tree/brush/thing and draws the shortsword, keeping it under the cloack, so it does not reflect the light of the torches, and hides the best he can.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

Just to clarify, this is the current situation.

You are at a caravan stop.  The terrain is a flat, grassy plain, open on all sides.  There is a stream 200 feet away to the east, with low brush around it.  There are trees to the north and more trees and rocks to the south, but they are all over 100 feet away.  This makes it a perfect spot for a caravan stop.  It has plenty of open space to maneuver wagons, it is close to water, and it is halfway between the towns of Flinock and Radigan, with one day's travel to each.  It is currently night, and moonlit.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> _Can't we just talk without being interrupted ?_




OOC Nope     I don't want to slow the game down for one character's conversations.

Edit:  If you had something else to say to her, you can always do it later (a little out of sequence, but I don't mind)


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

*Surprise Round*

*Arrows* fly from the north and from the south.  In the darkness, you can’t tell how many there are.  You hear a few thunks, but you can’t tell what, if anything, has been hit.

*Dunathar* makes a run for it, to hide behind Wagon 6.

On the north side and south sides, Dunathar and Driver 1 hear the sound of *humanoid* warcries and running feet.  There is also the sound of a snarling *beast* approaching quicker than the rest.  Driver 1 has no darkvision, and Dunathar is behind a wagon, so nothing can be seen.

*Driver 1* pulls out an ever-burning torch.  He sees something just out of the range of his light, approaching fast, but he can’t tell what it is.  He yells out ‘AMBUSH’!

_Initiative_
22 Etherial
21 Glendrake (sleeping)
20 Darien
19 Enemy (s)
19 Guards 4-6
19 Drivers 3,5,7,9, (sleeping)
18 Driver 11 (Mirena)
18 Sabala (sleeping)
17 Dunathar
17 Filbert
16 Zanock
13 Enemy (s)
13 Alan (sleeping)
13 Braveheart (sleeping)
11 Enemy (s)
11 Driver 1
10 Drivers 2,4,6,8,10
9 Rowyn (sleeping)
8 Guards 1-3
6 Mavdeno (sleeping)
6 Thevin (sleeping)

Sleeping characters wake up next round as described in OOC thread.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 25, 2003)

Combat Map


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2003)

Dunathar shakes driver #7 and Rowyn [If that would help to awaken them more quickly, if they are not sleeping then ignore it] and awaits the attackers hidden.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 25, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert shakes in fear as he hears the number of arrows falling across camp. He sees driver 1 with a torch in hand and knows the poor man is a sitting duck.

"Throw the torch !!" he yells at the driver.

Filbert will get up, take a few step to get a better view and, still shaking, shoot his crossbow bolt toward the creature he can see by the torch light.

OOC : MEA to get up, 5-foot step to L16, standard action to shoot. I'm assuming he still has his crossbow in hand, if not, he'll draw his crossbow instead of shooting and won't take the 5-foot step.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

OOC: I'm a little confused? Where is Zanock in all of this?

If Zanock sees an enemy, he'll furiously charge at it. _This time I just have to take out an opponent, before I end up the laugh of the new recruits!_

If Zanock does not see an enemy, he'll ride towards the turmoil. _An ambush? That would be great, a chance to finally prove myself._

EDIT: Ride towards P20.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2003)

The turn that Rowyn and Sabala wake up, Rowyn will draw her short sword from the packs right next to her and stand. Sabala will stand and attack, if any one is close enough. If no one is, she will stay near Rowyn and ready an action to attack anyone who comes within reach.

[Two things. First, I'm not at all clear on what sorts of things constitute one round of acting, so often I say things that would take much more time than I have. Just gently correct me, or smack me upside the head as it suits you. Second, if I have Sabala with that readied action, and someone comes into a threatened space, does Sabala get two attacks (the readied one, and the AoO)? If two people came into threatened spaces, would she also get two attacks, presumably one on each?]


----------



## Thels (Oct 26, 2003)

OOC: Entering a threatened space usually does not provoke an attack of oppertunity, only leaving it. So if an enemy moves through a threatened space, you get your readied attack when he enters it and your AoO when he leaves it.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 26, 2003)

Whenever he awakes and figures out what's going on, Alan will follow everyone else's attacks and such and find an enemy to engage.  He's gona try to grab both sword and crossbow if possible.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2003)

*Round 1*

*Etherial* looks to the caravan, his elf vision allowing him to see as clearly in the light of Yong as he can in daylight.  

To the north and south of the caravan he sees burly humanoids, 6 ½ feet tall, with reddish brown hides.  More hobgoblins!  Each group contains a handful of archers, maybe eight warriors, and one worg rider.  It’s too quick to get an accurate count.  Then Moondance tells him “Master!  There are creatures across the water!”  

Etherial looks back to the east and sees spots five hulking creatures, nine to ten feet tall, weighing 300-350 pounds, with grotesque yellow-brown skin.  Ogres!  They are 200 feet beyond the stream (400 feet from the caravan).  They look to be fiddling with something in their hands. And standing just behind the ogres, Etherial sees two more hobgoblins mounted on worgs.  

By the Ivory Brotherhood!  This is too much!  And as bad as it is for the caravan and for his companions, Ethereal knows its worse for him.  Hobgoblins delight in killing elves!  He is going to be their primary target when they spot him!  And if anything could possibly be worse than that, well, it would have to be ogres!  He curses the capricious gods, and the day he decided to accept that scroll and join this caravan.  Etherial yells “Hobgoblins from the north and south!  And ogres from the east, 400 feet away!”  He casts Mage Armor on himself.  He considers running away for a moment, but decides to ride straight back to the caravan, hoping there will be greater safety with his companions. 

*Glendrake* does not appear from his tent.

*Darien* hears the alarm and charges back into the caravan circle.  He knows he is too far to make a charge attack this round, and he can’t see his targets.  He runs to the back of Wagon 1 to grab his lance, shouting “Ogres!  Grab your lances!” 

*Hobgoblin Archers* advance and fire their arrows at their blind targets.  Etherial is the only one who can see them.  The northern archers (Archers 9-12) fire arrows at Driver 1, but he is well protected and covered.  The southern archers (Archers 21-24) fire arrows at Driver 6, and one hits.  Driver 6 is injured badly.

*Guards 4, 5 and 6* follow Darien to Wagon 1.  They cluster about Wagon 1, ready to grab their lances next round.  Their torches brighten the area.

*Drivers 3, 5, 7 and 9* stand up, drawing their swords as they do so.  Their crossbows and torches are on their wagons.

*Driver 11* (Mirena) is already awake.  She has enough light from the guard’s torches to see, so she stands up and climbs into the rear of her wagon (her wagon had an empty spot on the back).  She looks like she’s going to climb over the boxes, chests and barrels filling the wagon to get to the driver’s seat next round.

*Sabala* yelps and rises up, uncertain what to do.

*Dunathar* melds back into the shadows, moving silently again after his run last round, holding his sword under his cloak, ready to attack.

*Filbert* stands up, grabbing his crossbow.  “Throw the torch!” he shouts at Driver 1.  Then he peers around the corner of the wagon to fire at the approaching target, who is just outside of the torchlit area.  He fires, and hears a thunk.  Sounds like he hit something.

*Zanock* can’t see the ogres behind him.  He’s not about to face a bunch of ogres alone (OOC autopilot decision – hope it was the right one), so he runs back to the caravan, eager to see how far his falchion will slice into a hobgoblin’s body.  As he gets closer he sees the hobgoblins, and heads to the north end of the caravan, ready to intercept them.

*Northern Hobgoblins * 
Hobgoblin 1, mounted on his worg, sees Darien in front of him, and turns his worg to the side, avoiding him and the big orc, circling around Wagons 9 and 10, moving into the center of the caravan.  He sees the blind Driver 9 in front of him, and fires his bow.  He hits.  Driver 9 is injured. 
Hobgoblins 2 and 3 advance and throw their javelins at Driver 2.  They miss.
Hobgoblins 4 and 5 advance and throw their javelins at Driver 1.  They miss.
Hobgoblins 6, 7 and 8 were planning on throwing their javelins at Driver 10, but seeing a giant orc pull up in front of them, they hold back, keeping their distance!  Zanock can see they are clearly frustrated, maybe because they preferred firing at blind targets.  They don’t attack him on melee, the cowards!  Instead they stop and throw their javelins.  Zanock manages to dodge all three javelins.

*Southern Hobgoblins*
Hobgoblin 13, mounted on his worg, moves into the caravan circle, right by Driver 5, who can’t see him in the darkness.  Driver 5 has his sword out, and makes a wild swing in the darkness at the passing creature.  Against all odds, he hit something!  It wasn’t a solid hit though.  Hobgoblin 13 remains in his saddle.  After passing the human, he wheels around and fires an arrow at Driver 5, hitting him.
Hobgoblins 14 and 15 advance and throw their javelins at Driver 4.  One hits, injuring Driver 4 badly.
Hobgoblins 16, 17 and 18 advance and throw their javelins at Driver 6.  Two javelins hit.  They don’t do much damage, but its enough to push the already wounded Driver 6 into unconsciousness.  He is dying.
Hobgoblins 19 and 20 advance and throw their javelins at Driver 8, but both miss.

Those who can see can tell the hobgoblins prefer to fire at targets who can’t see them.

*Alan* (autopilot) draws his bastard sword and rises to his feet, calling his new companion, his unnamed horse, as he does so.  He does not hear an answering whinny.  

*Braveheart* is nowhere to be seen.

The *ogres* in the distance light their torches.

*Driver 1* hears Bert’s yell and tosses his torch out, 30 feet to the north.  Two hobgoblins become visible.  He kneels down in his wagon for greater cover, and fires his heavy crossbow at Hobgoblin 5.  He misses.

*Drivers 2, 4, 8 and 10* shift in their seats, moving towards their targets.  They also hear Bert’s yell, and draw their ever-burning torches, tossing them out.  Several other hobgoblins become visible.  The hobgoblins were not expecting this, and several of them are exposed.  They had stopped just short of torchlight range to throw their javelins.  The guards kneel down in their wagons for greater cover and fire their crossbows.  Driver 4 hits Hobgoblin 14, and it goes down.  Driver 10 sees Zanock and says “Zanock!  Take the torch!  If we see the hobgoblins our crossbows can help you take them!”  Zanock sees the torch at Q24.  *Driver 6* lies dying, stuck with an arrow and two javelins.

*Rowyn* draws her shortsword and stands, ready to attack.  Her gnomish vision allows her to see as well in the light of Yong as she can in daylight.  She looks at Sabala and says “Sabala, guard!” Sabala barks affirmatively, but Rowyn sees that Sabala is blind in the darkness.  The worgs look like they are blind in the darkness also, but they are being guided by their hobgoblin masters, who have darkvision.  

*Guards 1, 2 and 3* draw their swords in one hand and their weapons saddlebag in the other as they stand, calling their warhorses.  You hear the warhorses whinnying and coming towards the caravan (all three)

*Mavdeno* does not come out of her tent.

*Thevin* does not come out of her tent.

_Initiative_
22 Etherial
21 Glendrake
20 Darien
19 Hobgoblin Archers
19 Guards 4-6
19 Drivers 3,5,7,9
18 Driver 11
18 Sabala (readied action)
17 Dunathar (readied action)
17 Filbert
16 Zanock
13 Hobgoblins
13 Alan
13 Braveheart
11 Ogres
11 Drivers 1
10 Drivers 2,4,6,8,10
9 Rowyn (readied action)
8 Guards 1-3
6 Mavdeno
6 Thevin

_Status_
Hobgoblins 1 and 13 are injured.
Hobgoblin 14 is down.
Drivers 4, 5 and 9 are injured.
Driver 6 is unconscious and dying.

_Fighting Blind:_  When you are blind, you don’t know exactly where the enemy is, even though you can see them on the combat map.  You can hear them, but you have a chance of attacking the wrong square.  Creatures with scent know what squares their enemies are in, but they still have all the penalties for being blind (at least they won’t attack an empty square)

_Riding Blind Mounts:_  You have no penalties for riding blind mounts, assuming you are not blind.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2003)

Combat Map


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

_Torch? Torch? What am I? Their lackey? There's Hobgoblins to slay!_ Pushing Piece of Meat forward, Zanock advances on Hobgoblin 5, swinging his Flachion furiously. "RAAAAAHHHH! Die, goblinoid scum!


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 27, 2003)

*Bert, hp 9/10, +4 light crossbow (1d8)*

Bolstered by his great shot and by the return of Darien, Bert loads another bolt on his crossbow. His confidence diminishes quickly however when he ears the worg rider that made it through. _They are inside the ring ! Fharlanghn protect us !_ Invoking his god calms him for a moment and he turns around to scan the darkness for a target, shaking once again.

OOC : reload and ready action to attack any enemy who come into the light, inside the wagon ring.
Edit : He will also use his Luck power if the worg rider really seems to be coming for him and he misses.


----------



## Someone (Oct 27, 2003)

Dunathar sees the worg-mounted hobgoblin and thinks it seems to be a good target. Moving quietly, he directs the shortsword to it´s heart.

[Move to k-10 and attack the hobgoblin riding the worg. If another one is already attacking him, then try to get a flanking bonus.]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

*Round 2 (partial)*

*Etherial*, back with the caravan, regains some of his bravery.  He backs his horse up, and with cover from Wagon 7, fires his crossbow at Hobgoblin 20.  He hits!  The crossbow bolt sinks deeply into her chest, and Hobgoblin 20 drops.

*Glendrake* remains in his tent.

*Darien* grabs a heavy lance from the wagon with his right hand, holding his short sword in his left hand.  He advances to engage Hobgoblins 6 and 7, to prevent them from throwing their javelins without him getting an Attack of Opportunity.

*Northern Archers* fire at their new target, Darien, who cannot see them.  Two arrows land in his side.   “Damn hobgoblins!”
*Southern Archers* advance and fire their arrows at Driver 4.  The arrows thunk against the sides of the wagon.  Kneeling in the wagon, Driver 4 is well protected, even from archers he can’t see.

*Guards 4, 5, 6* take their heavy lances from the wagon, moving out to engage the hobgoblins they see.  They engage Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4 and 5, to prevent them from throwing their javelins.

*Drivers 3,5,7,9* through touch alone, manage to find their ways around and into their wagons.  They call out to their companions to learn what is happening, and notice *Driver 6* is not responding.

*Mirena* makes it to her seat, grabbing her torch and her heavy crossbow.

*Sabala* waits (readied action)

*Dunathar* sees the worg rider enter the caravan circle and fire on the blind driver.  He moves up stealthily, using Mavdeno’s tent to increase his concealment.  At the last minute the hobgoblin hears him, and Dunathar does not get a sneak attack, but his short sword strikes true.  The hobgoblin now has two sword cuts.  Its eyes flare angrily at the dwarf.

*Filbert* reloads his crossbow and readies to shoot the first hobgoblin he sees inside the caravan circle.

*Zanock* watches the worg rider run past him, with Bert’s crossbow bolt in its side.  Zanock almost turns to chase after the worg rider, but instead moves in to join Darien’s men, attacking Hobgoblin 5.  "RAAAAAHHHH! Die, goblinoid scum!” Zanock shouts, giving it a solid hit.  His falchion cuts deeply into the hobgoblin, and the hobgoblin drops.  Zanock sees the northern hobgoblin archers.  There are four of them, and they are fourty feet away from him.

*Hobgoblin 1*, mounted on his worg, moves into the caravan circle, and fires his bow at the closest blind target.  It’s the halfling!  The same one who shot him with his crossbow!  Filbert is denied his dexterity bonus in the dark.  Hobgoblin 1 fires an arrow at the halfling, followed quickly by another!  The first shot bounces off his armor, but the second hits, though very lightly.   
*Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4, 6 and 7* move away from Darien and his mounted guards, out of the light.  Darien’s gambit of engaging the hobgoblins to prevent them from throwing javelins worked, but now they are out of sight again.
*Hobgoblin 5 * is down, with a big gash from Zanock’s falchion
*Hobgoblin 8* throws his javelin at Darien from the darkness.  The javelin bounces off Darien’s armor.  He starts to move around the caravan.
*Hobgoblin 13* glares at Dunathar, who had stabbed him, and retreats on his worg, out of the caravan circle.
*Hobgoblin 14* is down, with Driver 4’s bolt in its chest.
*Hobgoblin 15* seems to know exactly what an ever-burning torch is!  He takes a five foot step and picks it up, then tucks it into his bag, extinguishing the light, as he heads into the caravan circle.
*Hobgoblins 16, 17 and 18* run to Wagon 5, the Carriage, and Wagon 6, putting their javelins away and drawing their longswords as they climb into the wagons!
*Hobgoblin 19* grabs the ever-burning torch near him, tucking it into his bag, then moving into the caravan circle.
*Hobgoblin 20* is down, with Etherial’s bolt in its chest.

Action is paused here while others post.  I guess the ‘round’ structure is sort of artificial.  At times like this I'll just resolve combats until there’s nothing left to resolve 

GPEKO - Filbert’s readied action turned out to be not useful (at least so far).  You can make a new action for Filbert if you want, at Initiative 13. 

_Initiative_
22 Etherial
21 Glendrake
20 Darien
19 Hobgoblin Archers
19 Guards 4, 5 and 6
19 Drivers 3,5,7,9
18 Mirena
18 Sabala (readied action)
17 Dunathar
17 Filbert (readied action)
16 Zanock
13 Hobgoblins
--current point--
13 Alan
13 Braveheart
11 Ogres
11 Driver 1
10 Drivers 2,4,6,8,10
9 Rowyn
8 Guards 1, 2, 3
6 Mavdeno
6 Thevin

_Status_
Hobgoblins 1 and 13 are injured.
Hobgoblin 5, 14 and 20 are down.
Drivers 5 and 9 are injured.
Driver 6 is unconscious and dying.
Darien has 2 arrows in him.
Bert has 2 points of damage
Etherial has Mage Armor


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Combat Map - Round 2 partial
Please note grid has changed.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Anything in italics are thoughts, not spoken loudly.

_Ahh, finally opponents worth my cause! Let's slay some more!_ Zanock turns around to the northern archers, eager to down some more by the power of his blade.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

The hobgoblins are wearing studded leather, but in a different style then those from the other day.  These hobgoblins wear armor that is green in color, but covered with black blotches. There war banners are green, with goblinoid writing on them.

The Red Claw Clan's armor was decorated with red trim, and covered with abstract hook (claw) patterns.  Their banners showed a red claw on a black background.

Edit Oops sorry Thels, I edited the post above.

Edit can anyone speak goblinoid?  If so, you can read the banners, or understand their warcries.

Thels - You see the four hobgoblins off the map at squares J32, L32, N32 and P32


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

Rowyn draws a breath and _Inspires Courage +1_ as loudly as she can, hoping everyone can hear. She stays with Sabala, hoping the dog will protect her from any attackers drawn to the noise, and digs in her pack one-handed for a torch. (She will hold the short sword in her other hand, hopefully allowing her to use it without penalties for dropping an item.) [Sorry for the delay. RL caught up to me for a few days. ]


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 28, 2003)

*Bert hp 7/10*

_This is too much !_ Filbert can't see his enemy and now he's getting shot by arrows. He will make a run for wagon 1, go under it and take cover (or hide) behind one of it's wheels (remember he's short   ).

OOC: can't we see a little by the moonlight (at least those with low-light vision) ? From what I remember, the bright moon was shinning. Is it overcast ?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC Yep, Etherial and Rowyn can see as well as if it was daylight.  Dunathar can see out to a range of 60' (same as the hobgoblins).  Zanock can see out to 120 feet.

An animation of this battle would be really cool, with all the torches winking in and out and moving about


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

*Round 2 (partial) / Round 3 (partial)*

*Bert* gives up on his readied action and ducks underneath Wagon 1.  From his spot under Wagon 1, he sees Braveheart!  Braveheart is under Wagon 10 (Mirena's wagon)!

*Alan* is carrying his bastard sword in one hand and his crossbow in his other.  He doesn’t see any hobgoblins now.  He stays where he is and readies an action to attack any enemy he sees, or that he hears come within range.

*Braveheart* is sitting under Wagon 10, wagging his tail happily.  Look at all those legs running around!

The *ogres*, now with lit torches, start running towards the caravan.  They are now 280 feet away.  The two mounted hobgoblins in the distance start walking their worgs further away (440 ft)

*Driver 1* can’t see any hobgoblins, as they have all run off into the shadows.  He sees the ogres approaching in the distance with their torches.  “Center ogre!”  he calls, firing his heavy crossbow at it.  He misses.

*Drivers 2, 8, and 10* shoot at the center ogre.  Driver 2’s bolt flies true.  The center ogre (Ogre 3) is hit.
*Driver 4 * takes out a little vial and drinks it.
*Driver 6* lies dying.

*Rowyn* begins to sing, raising her voice up above the din of battle, the pounding of hooves, and the hobgoblin warcries.  Searching quickly through her gear, she pulls out a torch and her flint.  Tucking her sword under her arm briefly, she lights the torch, then holds her sword again, ready for anything.  *Sabala* remains guarding.  (Lighting a torch is a full round action, the light will appear next round.)

Guards 1, 2 and 3 mount their horses (horses had Initiative 18, now they move with their riders), drawing their torches and weapons.  
*Guard 2* is able to grab a lance this round.  
*Guards 1 and 3* move to be near their wagon to grab their lances next round.

*Mavdeno* and *Thevin* are not to be seen.

-- *Round 3* --

*Etherial* shifts his horse to shoot around the corner of Wagon 8 at Hobgoblin 7.  He misses badly.

*Glendrake* remains in his tent.

*Darien* shouts “Circle the caravan!” and starts heading around the caravan clockwise.  He sees Hobgoblin 8 in front of him and attacks.  His movement was all in a straight line, so he gets a charge attack.  One of his horse’s hooves, and Darien’s heavy lance hit the hobgoblin.  It falls.

The *Northern Hobgoblin Archers* are disappointed Darien moved out of range, but decide not to follow him.  The orc is their closest target, but they ignore him, intent on taking out a blind target.  They shoot at Guard 4.  Two arrows hit, but Guard 4 remains fighting, and remains on his horse.  The Southern Hobgoblin Archers give up on attacking the caravan drivers – they have too much cover in their wagons.  
*Hobgoblins 21 and 22* move to get a clear shot at Guard 5, on the north side.  They miss.  
*Hobgoblin 23 * moves up to take a shot at Guard 2, inside the caravan circle, and misses also.  
*Hobgoblin 24* sees only one shot, but the target is a dwarf!  Dwarves aren’t blind in the dark!  Oh well.  His shot misses.

*Guard 4* swings his horse around, circling the wagon in the opposite direction as Darien.  On the way he sees Hobgoblin 4, and moves to let his horse attack it.  As he rides he pulls out a potion with his shield hand.  His horse attacks (not a charge), and both hooves connect.  The hobgoblin falls.  As his horse attacks, he succeeds his ride check, and quaffs the potion.  He looks fully healed now.
*Guard 5* follows Guard 4, and continues on after Guard 4 turns off to attack the hobgoblin.  Guard 5 sees another hobgoblin just a little further on, and attacks it with his horse and lance.  A hoof and his lance connect, and Hobgoblin 3 goes down.
*Guard 6* circles around clockwise with Darien, and moves to attack Hobgoblin 7 when he sees it.  Both hooves and his lance miss.

*Alan* sees some hobgoblins appear in the Driver’s torchlights (see below).  He charges at the closest one, swinging his bastard sword in one hand, holding his crossbow in the other.  Alan hits (7+3).  Hobgoblin 2 falls.

*Driver 3* pulls out his torch and fires his heavy crossbow at Ogre 3, missing.
*Drivers 5 and 7* drop their crossbows and pull out their torches with their left hands, and their longswords with their right.  Driver 5 hits Hobgoblin 16, taking it down.  The hobgoblins last thoughts are ‘By Maglubiyet!  Why didn’t I realize the human had an everburning torch too?’  Driver 7 misses Hobgoblin 18.
*Driver 9* pulls out a torch and a vial.  He quaffs the vial and looks much better.

*Mirena* drops her heavy crossbow and picks up her light crossbow, and shoots at Ogre 3, hitting it!  Ogre 3 now has two bolts in it.

_Initiative_
22 Etherial
21 Glendrake
20 Darien
19 Hobgoblin Archers
19 Guards 4, 5 and 6
19 Alan
19 Drivers 3,5,7,9
18 Mirena
--stop point--
17 Dunathar
16 Zanock
13 Filbert
13 Hobgoblins
13 Braveheart
11 Ogres
11 Driver 1
10 Drivers 2,4,6,8,10
9 Rowyn and Sabala
8 Guards 1, 2, 3
6 Mavdeno
6 Thevin

_Status_
Hobgoblins 1 and 13 are injured.
Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 14, 16 and 20 are down.
Ogre 3 is injured.
Drivers 5 and 9 are injured.
Driver 6 is unconscious and dying.
Darien has 2 arrows in him.
Bert has 2 points of damage.
Etherial has Mage Armor
Rowyn has started Inspire Courage, but it is not in effect yet.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

Round 3 Combat Map


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Attacking the one on J32. Also, how come my sight is 120 feet? Darkvision reaches up to 60 feet, and everything beyond that is probably a pitchblack wall, considering I don't have lowlight vision.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC My mistake.  I thought orcs had 120' darkvision.  Does something have 120' darkvision?  Maybe I'm thinking of drow?


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC: Yeah, it's drow.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC OK thanks.  I'll assume you want to position yourself to cleave unless you tell me otherwise


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC: Uhh, yeah! Completely forgot I had that feat


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

Rowyn continues singing and holds her torch high. She will hold her sword and ready an action to hit anything that comes within range. [Is there some way I can non-verbally tell Sabala it's okay to attack now? ]


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 29, 2003)

*Bert hp 7/10*

Bert will pray his god for protection from his attackers and courage (OOC: casting Entropic Shield on himself) and then call out to his dog, trying to get it to come beside him.


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 29, 2003)

Alan's gonna engage whoever is nearest, foregoing the crossbow as he moves to engage.  As it looks like he can't see anyone, he's gonna just move toward wherever seems the most fitting, judging by sounds and the goblinoid warcries.


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2003)

_"Too many hobgoblins from this side"_ thinks Dunathar. Moving/wriggling around/between the tents as he draws a dagger, he spots a worg-mounted hobgoblin and prepares to down it.

[Move silently to N-12, or if that´s not possible, to L-14, and throw the dagger against hobgoblin #1.]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

*-- Round 3 (cont) --*

*Dunathar*, hoping his position behind the tents from Hobgoblin 1 gave him cover, and feeling he’s exposed moves stealthily to a spot between the two center tents.  As he throws his dagger, the hobgoblin sees it coming.  It’s not a sneak attack, but by the gods, what a great throw!  (It’s a super critical! – two natural 20’s, with maximum damage!)  Dunathar’s dagger sinks into Hobgoblin 1, but he’s still going strong.

*Zanock* rides up to the northern archers, positioning himself next to Hobgoblins 9 and 10.  He swings his falchion at Hobgoblin 9, but misses.

*Bert* casts Entropic Shield and calls out to Braveheart to come.  

*Hobgoblin 1* rides into the darkness again and fires one arrow, hitting Guard 2.  The arrow bursts in a small ball of white fire!  The guard stays in his saddle, and looks ok.  Hobgoblin 1 reaches into his pouch and grabs something
*Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4 and 5* are down.
*Hobgoblin 6* throws a javelin at Guard 2.  He hits.  Guard 2 (Mirik) is still standing in his saddle.
*Hobgoblin 7* runs off into the darkness again
*Hobgoblin 8* is down
*Hobgoblin 13* rides away and fires an arrow at Guard 5, missing.  He reaches into his pouch and grabs something.
*Hobgoblin 14* is down
*Hobgoblin 15* moves into the circle and throws a javelin at Guard 2.  It hits
*Hobgoblin 16* is down
*Hobgoblin 17* stabs the downed Driver 6 
*Hobgoblin 18* slashes Driver 7 with its longsword.  Driver 7 goes down, only barely conscious.
*Hobgoblin 19* moves into the circle and throws a javelin at Guard 2.  It hits!  He falls from his horse, hitting the ground hard.  Mirik is down!
*Hobgoblin 20* is down.

*Braveheart*, happy as a clam, runs over to Bert.

The *ogres* continue their advance.  Their torches dip down as they enter the stream bed, but it doesn’t slow them down at all.  They are now 160 feet away.  The other two *worg riders * have disappeared behind some trees.

*Driver 1* shoots his crossbow at Ogre 3.  He misses.
*Driver 2 and 4* shoot their crossbows at Ogre 3.  They miss.
You presume *Driver 6* is dead
*Driver 8 and 10* shoot their crossbows at Ogre 3.  Both hit.  Ogre 3 looks hurt.

*Rowyn*’s Inspire Courage takes effect.  She holds her torch high and commands Sabala to attack!  
*Sabala* attacks Hobgoblin 1’s worg (Worg 1), biting it.  Rowyn grips her sword, ready to attack anything that comes within range.  OOC I figure you can sing/talk about anything you want during Inspire Courage.

*Guard 1* (Rekar) dismounts and feeds a potion into Guard 2’s mouth
*Guard 2* (Mirik) barely regains consciousness
*Guard 3* grabs a lance and moves into the caravan circle, unable to make any attacks this round.

With all the torchlight around, you see *Mavdeno* and *Thevin * peeking out of their tents.  Perhaps they heard Dunathar sneaking around next to them.

*-- Round 4 --*

*Etherial* rides into the caravan circle, away from the ogres.  He directs his horse to attack Hobgoblin 6.  One of its hooves connect solidly, and Hobgoblin 6 goes down!

*Glendrake* peeks out briefly, but stays inside his tent

*Darien* rides around, searching for hobgoblins outside of the circle, then sets up between two wagons, waiting for the ogres.  “Ogres approaching!”

The northern archers scatter.  
*Hobgoblin 9* runs off into the darkness.
*Hobgoblins 10, 11 and 12* run into the light, each grabbing one of the tossed torches.  Looks like they’ll be stuffing them in their pouches soon.
*Hobgoblins 21 and 22* advance and throw their javelins at Guard 5.  Both miss
*Hobgoblins 23 and 24* advance into the caravan circle, throwing their javelins at Alan and Dunathar.  A javelin hits Alan, but it’s just a glancing blow.  Dunathar sidesteps his javelin.

*Guard 4 * rides south, sees Hobgoblin 13, and attacks.  One hoof hits.
*Guard 5* rides south and attacks Hobgoblin 22.  One hoof and his lance hits.  Hobgoblin 22 falls.
*Guard 6* rides around, searching for hobgoblins outside of the circle, then sets up between two wagons, waiting for the ogres.

*Alan* sees the hint of Hobgoblin 15 in the shadows in front of him.  He drops his crossbow, and swinging his bastard sword in two hands, steps forward to attack Hobgoblin 15.  He misses.

*Drivers 3 and 5* fire their crossbows at Ogre 3.  Driver 5 hits.  Ogre 3 is still up.
*Driver 7* shouts “Help!” and makes a last desperate swing before losing consciousness.  The swing misses wide.
*Driver 9* sees Hobgoblin 18 standing over Driver 7’s body, and turns to fire a bolt at the hobgoblin, but misses.

*Mirena* fires point blank at Hobgoblin 12 and hits it.  With the extra damage from Rowyn’s song, it falls, losing consciousness.

_Initiative_
22 Etherial
21 Glendrake
20 Darien
19 Hobgoblin Archers
19 Guards 4, 5 and 6
19 Alan
19 Drivers 3,5,7,9
18 Mirena
--action paused--
17 Dunathar
16 Zanock
13 Filbert
13 Hobgoblins
13 Braveheart
11 Ogres
11 Driver 1
10 Drivers 2,4,6,8,10
9 Rowyn and Sabala
8 Guards 1, 2, 3
6 Mavdeno
6 Thevin

_Status_
Hobgoblins 1 and 13 are injured.
Worg 1 is injured
Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 12, 14, 16, 20 and 22 are down.
Ogre 3 is injured.
Drivers 5, 7 and 9 are injured.
Driver 6 is down.
Darien has 2 arrows in him.
Guards 6 is injured.
Guard 2 is down
Alan has 1 point of damage.
Bert has 2 points of damage, and Entropic Shield
Etherial has Mage Armor
Rowyn’s Inspire Courage is in effect.

Edit:  Corrected Hobgoblins 21-24


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Combat Map - Middle of Round 4
Please note the grid has shifted.

Edit:  Corrections -
Hobgoblin 21 is at D8
Hobgoblin 23 is at P8
Hobgoblin 24 is at Q8


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC: If I count correctly, H9 is just within my sight range.

Zanock charges after the fleeing hobgoblin, focussen on taking him out. "Die, coward!"


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 29, 2003)

[OOC: OH... HOLY... HELL... Them's a few too many hobgoblin's for Alan's taste.  Where did they come from?  Oh damn it all, that can't be good.]

Alan'll yell for help if the mini-horde of hobgoblins stays with him.  He'll take a swing at the same one as last round.

And he's got the sword in both hands, unless he has direct access to his shield.

Unless something happens to make it pointless (like... dying), after (if) he drops the hobgoblin, he'll try to get ahold of a shield if any are handy, or if he can get to his in the dark in a round.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2003)

Edit:  You're right, those hobgoblins shouldn't be there.  GPEKO caught my mistake below.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 30, 2003)

*Bert hp 7/10, +5 light xbow (1d8+1)*

Inspired by his prayers and by Rowyn's song, Filbert jumps into action. He quickly points toward the worg mounted hobgobelin and says "Attack, Braveheart !" hoping the dog will understand what he means. Since he can't see much when the guards are in front of him, he then climbs to the top of wagon 1 (to the same position he is now but on top of the wagon). If he still has time, he will shoot a crossbow bolt toward either hobgoblin 1 or one of those near Alan that aren't yet in melee with him.

OOC : are hobgoblins 21-24 archers or javelin wielders ? They acted on both init 13 and 19 ...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC you're right!  let me see where I messed up and I'll fix it  

Edit: That explains why Greatfrito was surprised by all the hobgoblins too!  Now I have to figure out how to undo it

Edit:

Ok, this is what will happen - 
Hobgoblin 22 is still down.
Alan is still hit for 1 point of damage
Guard 1 is not hit.
Hobgoblin 21 is at D8
Hobgoblin 23 is at P8
Hobgoblin 24 is at Q8

Which means Alan is only threatened by H15
Both Hobgoblins 23 and 24 are in torchlight

Since this doesn't affect most players I'm not going to bother redoing the map

GPEKO, thanks for catching the mistake!


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Rowyn, hearing Driver 7's shout, will run to where he is. She will attack anything within range, and if nothing threatening is happening (i.e., if someone takes out the baddie who off'ed Driver 7, ha ha, not bloody likely), she will look for a potion of Cure nearby. (Not knowing he's injured, she won't have brought her own from her place.)

Sabala is to attack as best she sees fit.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

From where she is, Rowyn can see Driver 7 and the hobgoblin attacking him.  I see a couple ways to interpret your action - 
1 - 5' step to Wagon 6 and climb on top.  You won't be able to attack the hobgoblin but could ready an action to attack if it advances on you
2 - Run around the wagon to T6 and attack the hobgoblin from the ground.  The hobgoblin will have half cover, and an attack bonus against you.
Or maybe something else?

Edit - Rowyn hasn't moved, so all her gear should be right by her, if that makes a difference

Edit - Do you mean you want Sabala to keep attacking the worg?  Or to follow you and attack the hobgoblin on the wagon?


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 30, 2003)

[OOC: *Wipes the sweat from his brow*  Okay, good... less of a panic now.]

Okay, in that case, forget the shield part for now.  Alan'll go two-handed on their arses until he feels that he's at risk more than he really should be (I'll call it, unless I can't get online for the next few rounds, in which case, please oh might Gods, save my un-humble ass for another day!).


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2003)

_uh, oh, uh, oh. Where did all those hobgoblins came from? what´s all that about ogres? hell, they are made of iron or what? Hey, that one look distracted_ Dunathar steps right next to the hobgoblin fighting with Alan and stabs it from behind.

[If I understand right, H23 is not there, so moving two squares east shouldn´t be a problem for Dunathar, thus flanking hobgoblin #24 (not charging, though)

Of course, Dunathar attacks h24 then. 

Edit: h24 is not there, so I´ll just attack #15. Those hobgoblins placed themselves so I can´t flank anyone. And that´s bad, since it transforms my shortsword into a greatsword.

Silentspace, you´re doing a great job with this huge battle.]


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Rowyn'll do the first action. Can I see the driver from my current location? If so, I will take a potion of _Cure Light_ with me. If I can't, I don't have any idea he's in trouble beyond being attacked, so I wouldn't bring one.

Rowyn doesn't really care what Sabala does, as long as it's useful.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

*-- Round 4 (cont) --*

*Dunathar*, seeing Alan fighting alone in the darkness, steps in to give him a hand, striking Hobgoblin 15 down to the ground.  Knowing Alan can’t tell what’s going on in the darkness, Dunathar says “He’s down!”  Dunathar sees the end of the ever-burning torch that Hobgoblin 15 picked up sticking out of his pouch.

*Zanock* chases Hobgoblin 9 down, shouting “Die coward!”  He hits it for ridiculous amounts of damage, and it falls.

*Bert* points at Hobgoblin 1 and says “Braveheart, attack!”  Then he swings himself up, climbing easily on the back of the wagon, crossbow in hand.  He sights Hobgoblin 1, but his shot is difficult because of his allies surrounding it, especially Guard 3’s horse, who pretty much blocks the shot.  Instead he shoots at Hobgoblin 23, who is just running into the circle.  He misses.

*Hobgoblin 1* rides out of the circle, tucking whatever was in his hand back into his bag.  He rides south, between the carriage and Wagon 7 (off the map).
*Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6* are down.
*Hobgoblin 7* remains out of sight to the east, and fires an arrow at Driver 9.  The arrow bounces off Driver 9’s chain shirt.
*Hobgoblins 8 * is down.
*Hobgoblin 13* rides off, tucking something back in his bag (off the map)
*Hobgoblins 14, 15 and 16* are down.
*Hobgoblins 17 and 18* climb down off their wagons and run off to the south.
*Hobgoblin 19* runs full speed away to the south (off the map)
*Hobgoblin 20* is down
You guess the hobgoblins have been communicating to each other with their warshouts all along, so have a rough idea of what’s going on in the battlefield.  Could they be running off because so many of them have been slaughtered?  Or is this part of their battle strategy?

*Braveheart* takes off like a bolt!  He runs after Hobgoblin 1 and his worg full speed out of the circle, hot on it’s tail!  (off the map).  You guess that Braveheart caught up to it, since he was running full speed and Hobgoblin 1 was taking a double move retreat action.  You hear barking and growling in the distance.

The *ogres* keep advancing, the small patches of ground visible in their torchlight flying by beneath them as they advance on the caravan.  They are now 40 feet away.  Hobgoblin 7 becomes visible just in front of them.

*Driver 1* turns to fire on the hobgoblins on Wagon 6, but sees it run off.  He considers shooting at Ogre 3 again, but instead fires at the now visible Hobgoblin 11, hitting him point blank.  It goes down.

*Driver 2* follows Driver 1’s lead, firing at Hobgoblin 10, missing
*Drivers 4, 8 and 10* fire at Ogre 3, all missing!

*Sabala* takes off like a bolt after Hobgoblin 1 and its worg, following Braveheart.  It reaches them and snaps again at Worg 1, missing.  (off the map)  
*Rowyn* grabs her potion of cure light and climbs into the wagon.  She sees Driver 7 is injured, but not badly.

*Guard 1* takes a vial from Guard 2’s pouch and hands it to him, then mounts his horse.
*Guard 2* drinks the vial.  He still looks bad
*Guard 3* rides through Wagons 9 and 10, and then diagonally across the field.  Ogre 3 looks almost dead, but Guard 3 ignores it and moves to attack Ogre 4, maneuvering his horse to stay out of range of Ogre 3’s club.  As he approaches, Ogre 4 gets a free attack at Driver 3’s horse.  The club glances off the horse’s hide.  Guard 3 and his horse hit Ogre 4 with two hooves and a heavy lance (not a charge).

*Mavdeno* does not appear.

*Thevin* comes out of her tent and stands in front of it with her long spear, guarding against an ogre charge.  She says, apparently to Glendrake “Two hobgoblins still in the circle!”

*-- Round 5 --*

*Etherial*, seeing Guard 2 is hurt badly from all the javelins and arrows he took, rides over to him and heals him with his arcane magic.  “Grab your lance quickly!  The ogres are coming!”

*Glendrake* remains in his tent

*Darien * stirs his horse on, charging Ogre 4.  He has a bit of bad luck though, and only one hoof hits.

*Hobgoblin 9* is down
*Hobgoblin 10* tucks the everburning torch in his pouch and runs off to the north (off the map)
*Hobgoblin 11* is down
*Hobgoblin 12* is falling.  He drops the torch and fires one last arrow at Mirena, missing, before he loses consciousness.
*Hobgoblin 21* runs away to the south (off the map)
*Hobgoblin 22* is down
*Hobgoblins 23 and 24* run away to the south (off the map)

*Guards 4 and 5* move through the caravan and stop between some wagons, blocking entry into the caravan circle.
*Guard 6* charges Ogre 4.  His horse hits with one hoof (critical), and the lance strikes clean through Ogre 4’s chest.  Ogre 4 is down. 

OOC Alan has nothing to attack.  Greatfrito, you can make a new action for him.

_Initiative_
22 Etherial
21 Glendrake
20 Darien
19 Hobgoblin Archers
19 Guards 4, 5 and 6
--stop point--
19 Alan
19 Drivers 3,5,7,9
18 Mirena
17 Dunathar
16 Zanock
13 Filbert
13 Hobgoblins
13 Braveheart
11 Ogres
11 Driver 1
10 Drivers 2,4,6,8,10
9 Rowyn and Sabala
8 Guards 1, 2, 3
6 Mavdeno
6 Thevin

_Status_
Hobgoblins 1 and 13 are injured.
Worg 1 is injured
Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 20 and 22 are down.
Ogre 3 has 5 bolts in him, and looks almost dead.
Ogre 4 is down
Drivers 5, 7 and 9 are injured.
Driver 6 is down.
Darien has 2 arrows in him.
Guards 1, 2 and 6 are injured.
Alan has 1 point of damage.
Bert has 2 points of damage (+1 from the boar earlier) and Entropic Shield
Etherial has Mage Armor
Rowyn’s Inspire Courage is in effect.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2003)

Combat Map


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2003)

*"Ha!"* shouts Dunathar. *"Run, goblin scum! You´ll never get my money! Hey Alan, you have one of these magic torches at your feet"* And looking at his sword mutters *"This is easier than it seems."*

Seems that the only enemies willing to fight are ogres. The dwarf gulps down and exchanges weapons, readying his crossbow.[Two move actions to sheath and draw weapons]


----------



## Greatfrito (Oct 30, 2003)

Alan looks around, and decides to head towards the side of the ring where the calls of "Ogre" have been coming from.  He'll take a double move.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Rowyn looks at the driver in concern. "Do you need this?" she asks, holding the potion out to him. She will ready an action to attack anything threatening that comes within range.

Sabala does her thing.


----------



## GPEKO (Oct 31, 2003)

*Bert*

Bert surveys the battlefield from his high position and notices the ogres approaching from the east. _Those are huge brutes ! Hopefully, with all the hobgobelins gone, Darien and his gang will be able deal with them._ He reload his crossbow and aims for the nearest ogre he see (ogre 1, if he has LOS).

OOC : go doggies go !!!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 31, 2003)

Rowyn sees that the Driver is unconscious and bleedin to death from the sword cut given to him by the hobgoblin.  He doesn't look like he'll bleed to death right away though.  He can't respond to her question.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 31, 2003)

*Rowyn, Brd 1*

Rowyn will give the driver the potion (edit: of Cure Light).


----------



## Thels (Nov 1, 2003)

Zanock scolds at the goblinoids that fled out of sight as he rides towards the direction of Darien.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

*-- Round 5 (cont) --*

*Alan* thinks he doesn't need no stinking torch, there is plenty of light now!  He advances towards the ogres, wielding his bastard sword in both hands.

*Driver 3* shoots at Ogre 3.  The bolt hits, but not deeply.  Ogre 3 was injured badly to begin with, but manages to keep standing.
*Driver 5 * can’t shoot at Ogre 3, so he shoots at Ogre 2, missing.
*Driver 7* is down.

*Mirena* fires at Ogre 1.  She misses.  She pouts.  She hates missing.

*Dunathar* puts his sword away and pulls out his crossbow.

*Zanock* scowls at the cowardly hobgoblins and rounds the caravan to join Darien and his mounted fighters.

*Bert* fires at Ogre 1.  The bolt looks like it’s going to hit, but in the end just bounces off the ogre’s hide.

Braveheart and Sabala snap their jaws at *Hobgoblin 1*'s worg as it starts to run, but both miss.
*Hobgoblin 7* retreats to the east.
The other *hobgoblins* are also retreating.

*Braveheart* can’t keep up with the escaping Hobgoblin 1, but keeps trying.

*Ogre 1* sees an opening between Wagons 9 and 10, and runs through into the center of the caravan circle.  Driver 10 does not get an AoO because he is kneeling in his wagon, with cover.  The ogre scowls menacingly in a tongue no one understands.  
*Ogre 2* sees the biggest orc he's ever seen riding to join the humans with lances!  The ogre charges the orc, swinging his huge club.  Zanock twists in his saddle hoping the blow will glance off his armor, but the club hits powerfully, crunching against his chest, knocking the wind out of him.  Zanock loses consciousness and falls to the ground, taking further damage.
*Ogre 3* steps in and swings its massive club at Darien, connecting.  Darien won’t survive another hit, and was lucky to have survived that one!
*Ogre 4* is down.
*Ogre 5* steps towards Guard 6, swinging his heavy club.  Luckily for Guard 6, he misses!

*Driver 1*'s bolt flies at Ogre 1, sinking deeply into its brownish-yellow hide.
*Driver 2* takes a 5’ step on top of her wagon to take a point blank shot at Ogre 1, but misses.
*Driver 4* takes a shot at Ogre 1 from the darkness, but misses.
*Driver 6* is down.
*Driver 8* fires at Ogre 3, missing.
*Driver 10* fires at Ogre 2, missing.

*Rowyn* carefully she pours the contents of the vial down Driver 7's throat.  Driver 7 regains consciousness, and is now more alive than dead.
*Sabala* continues her chase, but isn’t fast enough to catch the worg.

*Guard 1* forgets about grabbing his lance when he sees Ogre 1 enter the caravan circle.  Rekar charges the ogre, attacking with his horse.  Before he can attack, Ogre 1 attacks Rekar’s horse with his club, hitting it solidly, almost knocking the horse off its legs!  (The horse has 1 hp now).  Guard 1 succeeds in his ride check to keep the horse fighting.  Rekar’s horse hits the ogre with 1 hoof.
*Guard 2* yells at his horse to attack Ogre 1 as he does the same.  Mirik circles around the ogre, flanking him.  His sword hits.  Guard 2’s horse charges in, hitting solidly with both hooves.  Ogre 1 goes down!
*Guard 3* wheels his horse around to attack the injured Ogre 3.  Before he can attack, Ogre 3 swings his club at the horse, missing.  Guard 3’s horse hits, just a glancing blow, but its enough to topple the teetering Ogre 3.

*Mavdeno* is peeking out of her tent

*Thevin* holds her ground.

*-- Round 6 --*

*Etherial* rides around to the outside, and casts a spell at Ogre 2.  Ogre 2 does not seem affected (successful save against Cause Fear)

*Glendrake* is peeking out of his tent.

*Darien * swings his horse around and attacks Ogre 5.  Before he can attack, Ogre 5 swings at Darien’s horse.  His club hits with a tremendous smack against the horse’s side (maximum damage).  The heavy warhorse retains its legs, and Darien keeps his horse from fleeing.  The horse hits the ogre with one hoof, and Darien follows up with his lance, stabbing the ogre deeply (maximum damage).  Ogre 5 looks almost dead.

The *Hobgoblin Archers * see the ogres falling and turn to flee 

*Guard 4* moves forward and attacks Ogre 2.  Before he can attack, Ogre 2 gets a swing at his horse.  The club glances off the animal’s barding.  The horse retaliates, but misses.  Guard 4 hits with his lance, piercing the ogre deeply.
*Guard 5* rides out to attack Ogre 2 from a flanking position.  Both it’s horse’s hooves hit, and one lance hits.  Ogre 2 is barely standing.
*Guard 6* turns to attack Ogre 5.  Both its horse’s hooves and his lance hit.  Ogre 5 goes down.

*Alan* (autopilot) sees that Ogre 2 is barely standing (and has no AoO).  He moves up and swings his sword two handed.  Alan gives it a huge gash, nearly slicing the ogre in half (took it to –10 hp)

*Combat Over!*

_Status_
Hobgoblins 1 and 13 are injured.
Worg 1 is injured
Hobgoblins 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 20 and 22 are down.
Ogres 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 are down
Drivers 5, 7 and 9 are injured.
Driver 6 is down.
Darien and his horse are injured badly.
Guards 2 and 6 are injured.
Guard 1’s horse is injured badly.
Alan has 1 point of damage.
Bert has 3 points of damage and Entropic Shield
Etherial has Mage Armor
Rowyn’s Inspire Courage is in effect.
Zanock is unconscious and bleeding (14 damage from the club, 1 from the fall) and is at –3 hp

Edit:  We can continue combat if you want to give chase to the hobgoblins


----------



## Someone (Nov 1, 2003)

OOC: Giving chase to them would be almost impossible. Each one flew in a direction, and they would see our torches in the dark and avoid us easily. 

Dunathar walk cautelously to the east side of the wagon ring. What a mess! It must be a miracle that no one actually died. The dwarf (impatiently) waits to see what Darien has to say before looting the dead hobgoblins.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> OOC: Giving chase to them would be almost impossible. Each one flew in a direction, and they would see our torches in the dark and avoid us easily.




OOC I'll assume this comment is for me    

Despite all the talk the other day about not letting hobgoblins go, Darien isn’t giving chase.  Maybe its not practical, since only the elves and gnomes can see in the distance with their low-light vision, and they would have to guide them.  Or perhaps it’s just too dangerous.  Or maybe he doesn't want the caravan left unprotected.  Or maybe he's just too injured to pursue.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 1, 2003)

Having seen Zanock go down (OOC : I think so at least), Filbert will climb down the wagon side quickly and go to him. _I guess he's part of the gang, despite being an orc. I can't just let him die. Beside, his strenght is useful to have around._ Remembering Darien gave the orc an healing potion, Filbert looks quickly through Zanock's things, trying to find a potion that he can administer to the orc. If he finds none, he will use his own.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 1, 2003)

Bert watched in horror as he saw the big orc fall to the ogre's blow.  The lights from the surrounding torches made the area almost as bright as day.  As Bert sees the last ogre fall, he runs as fast as he can to the orc.  When he gets there, he finds that the big orc had stabilized all on his own.  He was still unconscious though.  Going through the orc’s things, Bert finds the vial.  He carefully administers the potion.  Zanock is stabilized at –2 hp (potion cured 2 hp).


----------



## Greatfrito (Nov 2, 2003)

Alan cleans his blade of the creature's blood, and gives it a swift kick to the head.  He turns to survey those nearest to him.  When he doesn't see Darien, he goes looking for him, scanning the area for any place where he might be able to assist.

If no one approaches him to help with anything, Alan will begin going through the hobgoblins' and ogres' possesions, bringing whatever he finds to either the guards or - perferably - Darien.

However, if no one is watching, and he finds coinage, Alan will pocket a few of the more valuable pieces before giving the goods over.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 2, 2003)

Rowyn nods to the driver, hops down from the wagon, and stops singing and sheathes her short sword when she sees the combat is over. "Sabala!" she shouts. "Come back and guard here!" Not waiting to see if the dog heeds, she will wander the camp, looking for anyone she can help. She is out of Cures, so she will have to help in other ways.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 2, 2003)

Your hearts are still pumping furiously from the battle.  You see or hear the hobgoblins running off into the distance.  Rowyn calls out for Sabala to return, and she does, followed by Braveheart.

The guards and drivers make sure all the enemies are dead.  They seem to have no interest in questioning them.  Darien makes more notches in his saddle.

Alan and Dunathar help the others loot the bodies.  Compared to the first hobgoblins you encountered, these are carrying quite a bit more gear (weapons, rations, water, blankets etc), coins (mostly silver, copper, and a few gold), and quite a bit of what looks like useless junk (pieces of leather with pictures etched on them, pieces of parchment with goblin writing, small wooden sculptures).  The ogres have a bunch of coins, rations, and some more junk (mugs, plates, a broken human-sized longsword, a spool of string, some moldy cheese).  Alan doesn’t have an opportunity to swipe anything (unless he wants to try doing it in clear view?).  The dead creatures are stripped and the coins, weapons and armor are put on Darien’s wagon.  Dunathar, who had injured both worg riders (one of them still has his dagger in him!), saw that the worg riders had finely crafted weapons and armor, some sort of magic arrows, and who knows what else.  Too bad none of them were killed.  

Now that you’ve seen the caravan guards in battle, you are amazed at their discipline and bravery.  They must have learned that in the military, in the wars against Goruka and Pachen.  Every single guard stood their ground, even when facing multiple hobgoblins, or ogres.  In fact, they rode fearlessly out to meet the ogres.  Not one of them doubted for a moment that their mates would back them up.  It’s a good thing Darien only hires veterans!  Less disciplined troops would have been thrown in a panic, or fled.  Seeing the power of the ogres’ blows, you can tell that just one blow would easily knock out one of the guards.  And combined with the fall from the horse, that one blow would have more likely killed the guard than knocked him unconscious.  And yet they battled on.  One blow could have killed Zanock too, even though the orc is sturdier than the guards.  It was very lucky they all survived.  

One driver is dead.  A hobgoblin slew him with a coup-de-grace.  All the drivers and guards are deeply affected.  If only they could have done something, they say.  Darien says there is no time for mourning now, but everyone mourns quietly.  They have lost a friend and a long-time companion.  Watching them, you get a sense of how close these men and women are to each other.  As they travel from town to town, spending all their days and nights together, eating together, fighting together, they have formed bonds as tight as those in any family.  You wonder what it would be like to form bonds like that, or to have a family like that.

Glendrake is not pleased.  He berates Darien “How could you have allowed one of my drivers to die?!  What were your guards doing?  That was really careless of you!  At least my wagons and my cargo are safe.  Have you checked the horses yet?”

Some of the horses had scattered, but the hobgoblins had not taken any of them.

Driver 7 thanks Rowyn and gives her a potion of cure light (1d8+1).  Zanock lies unconscious.  He was unlucky to have been targeted.  The ogres hadn’t gotten many attacks off, but the attacks they did get off were focused on the riders.  “Well?”  Darien asks, looking at the conscious members of the rear guard.  “Zanock’s just unconscious, not dead.  You should revive him, don’t you think?”  He's a little snappy.  Maybe he doesn't appreciate Glendrake yelling at him.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 3, 2003)

When Rowyn hears this, she hustles over and feeds Zanock the potion she just received.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Rowyn takes the replacement potion she got from Driver 7 and goes to help Zanock.  He comes back to consciousness (he now has 4 hp).  Etherial goes and gives Zanock his potion too.  “In case you need it,” he says.  

As the chaos of battle passes, and things return to a semblance of normality, the patrols are started up again, and Zanock and Etherial prepare to head out again.


----------



## Someone (Nov 3, 2003)

Dunathar shows a face of incredulity and contempt towards Glendrake. "If you can find other guards that can repel a hobgoblin attack, with worgs and ogres, with only one casualty, I´d like to see."

Not being injured, and having too much adrenaline running to sleep, he continues with the same patrol he was doing before the attack.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Glendrake seems quite irritated at the dwarf’s speech, but when he turns to speak to him, Dunathar had already walked off.  Then Glendrake turned to yell at Darien again, maybe to complain about the dwarf, but Darien had also walked off.  Glendrake fumes for a moment, then goes back into his tent.

Mirik, who was busy looting a hobgoblin, smiles secretly as Dunathar spoke to Glendrake.  “Here, Dunathar!” he says as he tosses the dwarf something from the hobgoblin’s body.  It’s a hobgoblin dagger, in a bone sheath.  The sheath looks like a human or dwarf thigh bone, and the dagger has goblin runes etched in the blade.   It is weighted well, and good for both fighting and throwing, but its not special (not masterwork).  “I saw that perfect throw you made!  You’ve got a good arm!”

The third shift ends without further incident and the fourth shift starts, as the first dim light from the sun tints the sky.  A group of drivers forgo their sleep and get some shovels.  They start digging a grave in the southern grove of trees. One guard makes a makeshift wooden headstone, and spends the morning carving it.  He looks to be sobbing as he does so.

Later, cooking fires are started and coffee, pancakes and sausages are prepared.  Breakfast, like dinner, is eaten in shifts, with one half eating while the other half keeps watch.  Soon everyone is up, dressed, and armed.  As the caravan gets ready to leave, everyone gathers for the funeral service.  You don’t think the wooden headstone will survive long in the elements.  The headstone reads:

‘Here lies Devin Millsten, loyal friend and fearless fighter, husband of Laura and father of Kara and Devin Junior.  Slain by hobgoblins while defending his caravan and his friends. 3840 AE - 3872 AE.’

There are carved lilies underneath.  The driver had somehow dyed the lilies pink.  The headstone is surrounded with wildflowers that look like daffodils.  Their bright yellow and orange petals contrast sharply against the dark, freshly dug earth.  Some of the drivers ask Bert to say some words, him being a priest and all.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 3, 2003)

*Filbert*

Like Dunathar, Filbert is quite frustrated by Glendrake's comments but, unlike the dwarf, he keeps such thoughts to himself, remembering the treatment Mirena received for opening her mouth.

Bert suddenly feels very tired ... after all, he was almost gore to death, they were on the road all day, he just came back from a 4 hour patrol. He suddenly remembers that he has a small tent on Braveheart but he's simply too tired to put it together. Dropping in his bedroll, he quickly goes to sleep.

When the morning comes, Filbert will get up early and will first pray Fharlanghn for his spells (OOC: dropping _bless_ for a _detect evil_). He will then survey the surrounding battlefield, looking for tracks, trying to discover from where the assaillants came and in which direction they fled.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 3, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert doesn't quite know what to say but he tries his best: "I hardly knew Devin Millsten but I at least know he was a good man. He fought valiantly last night, defending us, his fellow travellers. We can now only hope and pray that his afterlife will be more peaceful than his life. Let us also pray for a better and safer world for his children to grow in. Keep the good memories you have of him and he will always travel with you all." Filbert pauses for a moment and adds: "Depart with Fharlanghn's blessing, Devin, and rest in peace ..."


----------



## Thels (Nov 3, 2003)

Zanock doesn't feel too well after that night, walking slowly through the camp in the morning. He does stop at the grave, to study the display and the effect it has on the people around him, though he shows no signs of grief himself.

_War we fight. With war come casualties._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2003)

Bert goes hunting for tracks.  They seem to have come from the east, and also returned to the east.  Crossing the stream, Bert sees that all the tracks joined together again in a grove of trees several hundred feet beyond.  He peers in carefully, wondering if the hobgoblins are still there.  Circling around at a distance, he finds tracks entering the grove from the south, and more leaving the grove to the north.  The caravan is also heading north.

Later, as Bert gives his eulogy, several people who had been holding back tears start to weep.  They give their final goodbyes, and the caravan starts up again.  

Thevin comes out to drive the carriage, now that it’s driver is dead.

--

Elsewhen in the Duchy…

*Wemmic Foxburr * was playing with Alighiere and Milton, giving his two badgers a bit of exercise.  Calling upon the power of Obad-Hai, a cloud of misty vapor sprung forth from his hand, surrounding him and the badgers.  Then, calling upon Obad-Hai once more, Wemmic became invisible to the badger’s scent.  Now, the fun began, as they played hide and seek in the mist.  Then Wemmic heard hooves approaching from outside the circle of mist.  Carefully approaching the direction of the sound, he peered out, using the mist as concealment.  There was a half-elf mounted on a horse there, with a riding dog trailing behind him.  “Wemmic Foxburr?  I have a message for you.”

It was only yesterday that *Devan Torrington * had buried his friend Ren, and the Blood Hawks had ridden off, bidding him farewell.  Devan worked his farm, but felt empty inside.  His halfling stepfather, Cecil Torrington, had told him his parents had died at the hands of Nazdin, the Gorukan war leader.  The desire for revenge burned in Devan’s heart, but he would need to improve his skills first.  He did not want to devote years of service to earn admission into the Order of the Bow.  Maybe there was a better way.  If he could recover the Book of the True Bow, perhaps he would be able to decipher it’s secrets!  Armed with those secrets, he could avenge his parents, he was sure of it!  But was that even possible?  His friends, the Blood Hawks, were also seeking the Book, but for a different reason.  They wanted to return it to the Order.  Devan hadn’t noticed that he had been tilling the same, single row of soil for the past hour.  That’s when the rider approached.

It was early morning when *Manzanita Sparrow * rose from her rest in the small room she was renting in this little hamlet.  She pulled out her spell book from the small chest in the corner that held all of her worldly possessions.  She perused her spells, searching for the key, the key to her vengeance.  The key to justice.  She knew the answer lay in her arcane magic, but didn’t know where.  When she was an apprentice, she sacrificed her chance to specialize in a school and increase the spells she could cast  She was glad she did.  She would need access to as many spells as possible, without limitation, if she was to gain her revenge.  Then she put her book away and got ready for work.  When she stepped out the door, a messenger was waiting for her.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 3, 2003)

Rowyn sleeps like the dead, waking only for her shift. After it's done, she walks back to camp and eats methodically. She wishes she had something to say to the drivers and guards, but since she didn't know the killed man, she feels like it would be intruding. During the service, she stands silently, respectfully, allowing the others to grieve. When the camp is ready to depart, she gathers her things quickly and stands ready next to Sabala, light crossbow in hand.


----------



## Someone (Nov 4, 2003)

Dunathar catches the dagger and tries to smile as he puts it in his belt. Then climbs onto the horse, and rides silently, wondering if he´s going to see again the hobgoblins.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

An elf approaches the caravan in the morning.  She is tall, and attractive, although the lines on her face would indicate that she doesn’t smile much. She is very blond for an elf, with golden skin, and yellow hair. She wears a simple cloak, a tunic of light grey, and her only apparent weapon is a quarterstaff strapped to her saddlebags.

"Is this caravan going to Caroden?  I have business in that city and would like to accompany you, if you can pay.  I am a wizard."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 4, 2003)

Rowyn regards the elf curiously and waits for Darien's answer.


----------



## Thels (Nov 4, 2003)

"I'll ride today." Zanock pronounces when the group has gathered at the rear, leaving the seat in the wagon open for others. _Perhaps there's some use in this piece of meat after all. It did came of use in that last battle._

He takes a quick look at the newcomer and nods, but ignoring her soon after.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Darien, the leader of the guard, watches the beautiful elven woman approach.  To Rowyn, he seems strangely different now, in the way that males tend to get around beautiful women.   One of the guards flanking him (Rekar) spits in his hand and smooths out his hair, perhaps thinking this will impress the lady.  The other guard flanking him (Mirik) merely pulls a cigar out of his pocket and lights it.

The first thing Manzanita notices about the guards is how badly beaten up they are.  Darien looks like he's been beaten almost dead, and has bandages everywhere.  The horse he’s sitting on has a huge bruise on its side, and is limping pretty badly.  Rekar looks ok, but his horse is barely hobbling along.  Mirik doesn’t look well either, and has blood splatters all over his armor.

Darien introduces himself.  “Aye, I’ll hire you on.  The rate for a mounted rider like yourself is 4 gp a day, or 12 gp when we arrive in Carodan, and a share of any loot we get.”

He studies Manzanita for a moment.  “I have a feeling the rear guard is where you should be.  That there is Rowyn, she can get you situated.  Glad to have you aboard.”  He shakes Manzanita’s hand.  Rekar licks his lips and leers unconsciously as his eyes wander over her body.  Mirik’s face is grim and expressionless, the thick cigar smoke floating away in the breeze.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 4, 2003)

OOC..gotcha.

Devan spots a caravan in the horizon.  Thinking it would be better to travel with a group than alone he decides to go and speak with them.  Gathering his breath , he rides up to the caravan.

A young man rides up to the group.  He looks very young but his eyes tell you different , his shaggy blonde hair blows wildly in the wind.  It's obvouis that he is trained with the bow by the way he carries it and the simple fact that one arm is quite larger than the other.  

"Hello there, are you all going to Carodan?  That's where I'm heading, Would you mind if I joined with you?


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 4, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita glances contemptuously at the guards, but nods in agreement to the wages offered.  "It looks like you could use some support.  I'm Manzanita Sparrow, and I'll do my best to protect this caravan against any misfortunes."

She then approaches Rowyn for any further direction.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Darien smiles at Devan.  “I could always use an archer!  Yes, we’re going to Carodan.  I’ll give you 12 gp when we arrive, and a share in any loot.  Seems like we’re getting new recruits from all over the Duchy.  If you’re interested, you can join the rear guard.”

The morning had started out sunny and warm, as the last few days have been, but the wind picks up as the day goes on, and you feel a slight sprinkling of wind-driven rain.  The clouds darken above you, like you might get a downpour, a late summer shower, at any moment.

OOC Please post if anyone is taking the seat in the back of the rear wagon, where you can keep an eye out behind you.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

The morning gives way to the afternoon, when up ahead you see a small farming thorp to the right of the road.  “That’s Dimlud Thorp,” Mirena says.  “Sometimes we stop there.  The Janisens have the best berry pies!”

As you get closer to the thorp, which only consists of five scattered farmhouses, it looks eerily deserted.  Dimlud is off to the right about 600 feet from the road.  From what you can see, there is absolutely no activity there.  The only thing moving are a horse, a mule and several donkeys, spread out among the farmhouses.  You also see several chickens and goats, but no people.  As you get closer still, you see a bloody, butchered body lying on the doorstep of one of the houses.  It could be a small person, or the child of a medium-sized person, you can’t tell from this distance.  There are muttered gasps and curses all the way down the line.  The caravan comes to a stop.  One of the front guards rides to the farmhouse.  Mirena turns to you, “That's the Janisen's house!  Please find out if they’re ok!”


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita's eyes narrow.  "The bastards.  No where is safe."

She will dismount and pull out her quarterstaff, and cautiously wait for a group to gather to investigate.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Rowyn smiles at Manzanita, eyes sparkling with good humor despite their previous night. "Hello there! These people call me Rowyn, as do most non-gnomes. This here is the rear guard." She spreads her arm to encompass the group. "As you can see, we're fairly diverse. All Darien asks is that we do our part to protect the caravan. Most of us rear guard are new at this kind of thing." She shrugs. "It's not so bad, though we did get ambushed last night." Her voice lowers. "One of the drivers was killed, so the others might be a bit touchy or morose. Anyway, welcome and well met." She smiles again, broadly.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Rowyn sits astride Sabala, dismounting irregularly when she feels she needs to walk. When they reach the thorp, she dismounts and pulls out her crossbow. At the mention of a party, she will load the crossbow and whistle to Sabala to come. The two of them will follow slightly behind the guard who is advancing toward the house. As they go, she will toss an encouraging smile over her shoulder to Mirena.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 5, 2003)

*Filbert*

After breakfast, Bert offered to heal someone amongst the troop, preferably one of the more badly wounded (Darien or Zanock ; cure light wounds 1d8+1, dropping _shield of faith_).

Bert also welcomes the 2 newcomers with a big smile. "Nice to have you with us. There sure are a lot of people wanting to travel to Carodan these days. With the blessing of Fharlanghn, we will be able to all get there in one piece."

Later at the thorp, Filbert remembers the tracks he saw this morning. They were heading north... "Perhaps we should just move on. It seems we are sadly too late and there could still be ambushers around. The road is still long before the next caravanserai."

OOC : I plan to use a detect evil on Glendrake once I get the chance ... Bert will cast it discretly the next time the merchant shows his ugly face   .

Edit : Even if he wants to leave, Bert will prepare his crossbow, in case of trouble.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 5, 2003)

Devan's heart races, he takes a deep breath and follows behind the others with an arrow ready to fly.


----------



## Someone (Nov 5, 2003)

Dunathar purposefully and evidently ignores the newcomers; he just tries to stay on top of the horse.

Later, they arrive at Dimlud. Hearing that they are going to explore he tells the others: "Just take your time. Let me some advantage to go ahead, I could spot an ambush if there´s one"

Then he looks for a way to advance hidden towards the thorp, so anyone there could no see him. He advances crossbow in hand.


----------



## Thels (Nov 5, 2003)

Zanock stays at the rear of the group, not even bothering to look around for details, since that blasted sun is making everything too bright.

OOC: I'll probably backtrack if Bert decides to heal Zanock.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

Bert examines everyone’s wounds.  Darien took more damage than Zanock, but insists that he’s alright, so Bert cures Zanock.  Sadly, Fharlanghn’s luck was not with him in the casting (Zanock is cured 2 hp, to 6/12 hp).

--

Bert warns the others about the possible hobgoblins.  The drivers who did not already have their crossbows out now do.  

Dunathar goes ahead to scout, disappearing into the tall grass.  Manzanita, Rowyn, and Devan advance cautiously.  Bert stands behind with his crossbow ready.  Zanock shades his eyes with his hands.

Dunathar gets within 30 feet of the first house before the tall grass disappears.  The guard is at the doorway, studying the body.  It’s a male halfling.  He calls into the house but there is no answer.  There are empty pie tins strewn along the ground, with some remnants of berry pie in them.  The guard goes inside for a moment, then comes out again.  The guard doesn’t notice Dunathar.  Instead he gestures to the caravan, moving his hand across his neck, indicating that people are dead.  

Presently all the houses are visited.  The houses are empty of life.  Looks like the thorp of humans, halflings and gnomes was caught unawares.  All the bodies, except the first one, are inside the houses, and in their nightclothes.  Inside the houses are a wreck, with overturned tables and chairs.  Outside, the thorp is untouched.  The horse grazes near the largest house.  There is a saddle, saddlebags and riding tack on a wooden fence nearby.  A mule is at another house, a wagon and a plow nearby.  The last three houses have donkeys.  All the houses have chickens and goats.  The animals look hungry.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Rowyn frowns and tries not to think about much of anything. "I wonder what they died of," she murmurs. [Is there some sort of roll I could make?]


----------



## Someone (Nov 5, 2003)

"Hobgoblins, I bet." answers Dunathar. "They had bows; if they did this, maybe they left one of their arrows behind."

Dunathar also examines the place for clues of who did this.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2003)

(Heal Check to study wounds.)  

The bodies were killed by slashing weapons, probably not more than a day ago.  Neither Rowyn or Dunathar can determine what kind of slashing weapon.  There are no arrows to be seen, but the farmhouses are small, each with only one entrance.  There may not have been space to fire arrows.  The dead are all un-armored, and without weapons.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"The perpetrators of this massacre must be found and made to pay.  Meanwhile, let us bury the innocent dead.  Let's see if we can find some shovels."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 6, 2003)

Rowyn nods at Manzanita's words and follows the girl to look for shovels.


----------



## Greatfrito (Nov 6, 2003)

Alan'll throw in his arm to help bury the bodies.

_Slaughtering women and children in their sleep?  These hobgoblin bastards are crazier than I thought._

Alan really doesn't care what weapons made the wounds.  He just cares that they've been made.

At some point he tries to start a conversation with Manzanita, and says,
"Hey, excuse me, but could you just tell be a bit about your particular talents in a fight?"

To Devan he asks, "So how good is your aim exactly?  You won't accidently hit me in the back, right?  I tend to get right in the thick of things if I can, and I know the orc," he says as he motions to Zanock, "likes to do the same."


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 6, 2003)

Devan nods his head.  He had already buried two bodies these past weeks and now there's more.  He then helps the others.



> To Devan he asks, "So how good is your aim exactly? You won't accidently hit me in the back, right? I tend to get right in the thick of things if I can, and I know the orc," he says as he motions to Zanock, "likes to do the same."




Devan looks Alan in the eyes.  "  The order of the bow is a matter of precision and discipline.  I will not hit you in combat, for what kind of archer would I be if I did?  Trust me , you have nothing to fear."

Devan's mind wonders back to one of the first lessons with Ren, he had taught him the basics of shooting in combat.  Ren had shown him the angles and openings of combat, which would indicate an open shot. That was a good lesson, though they all were.  How Devan missed his mentor.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 7, 2003)

*Manzanita*

In response to Alan's question, Manzanita replys, "I cast spells, not much else.  I can put people to sleep, charm them, animate rope, and create an invisible sheild for protection, though not all of these in a given day.  I have much to learn about the arcane arts before I can truly do the damage I am bound to do."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Rowyn, overhearing the two newcomers' responses to Alan, raises an eyebrow. _These driven youngsters. I hope the world will not teach them differently!_


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 7, 2003)

*Bert*

Bert waits to see what Darien reaction will be.

OOC : How many bodies are we taking here 10, 20, 50 ??


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

Hearing Manzanita’s desire to bury the dead, the mounted guard says “The merchants won’t be happy about stopping like that, but I reckon it’s the right thing to do.”  Meanwhile Manzanita and Rowyn perform a cursory search.  The insides of the farmhouses are ransacked.  On the outside there are various farming implements leaning against the houses, and also against some fences.  Each farmhouse also has a small shed attached to it.  These contain more farming implements, including shovels for both medium and small size persons.  

Several volunteers come out from the caravan with their own shovels.  Manzanita and Rowyn, joined by Alan, Devan and the volunteers from the caravan, begin to dig.  There were two human families (the farms with the horse and the mule), two halfling families, and one gnomish family.  It’s back-breaking work.  Twenty five unmarked graves are created, just behind the thorp, near a willow tree.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

As she works, Rowyn thinks of her own family and wonders how they are doing. _It's been too long. I should write to them again._ She sighs quietly and tries to lose herself in the repetitive motions of the shovel.


----------



## Greatfrito (Nov 7, 2003)

Alan merely nods to Manzanita, but replies in full to Devan's own reply.

"Heheh, praise the Gods, eh?  I probably won't be stabbing you in the back either, my friend.  Just wanted to make sure though.  I'm not exactly the best shot in the world myself - better than some maybe.  Anyway, I'm Alan.  'Fraid I won't be staying back with you to admire your aim, but any help is great."

He works with zeal, putting all of his effort into the graves.  He feels sorry for these people; that's not how he would want to go.


----------



## Someone (Nov 7, 2003)

Dunathar is glad that the job is complete and they are ready to continue. He climbs onto the four legged beast and stays more alert than ever.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

BACKTRACK

To Bert: "Whoah, what you just did? That feels odd! You're one of those shaman fellows that do weird things to help warriors? Odd, you not look like one."
_______________________________________________

When Zanock sees others digging holes, he'll help as soon as he get's his hands on a shovel or similar item. During the digging, he tries his best to shovel as much ans as fast as possible, wondering if he leaves an impression on the others. After the shovelling, he'll try to find a place in the shade to rest.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 7, 2003)

Devan, looks over the graves one more time, then turns and goes back to the caravan.  He rides in the rear of the back wagon, with his bow in hand.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2003)

It was really remarkable to see the massive orc dig.  Zanock scooped up so much dirt at a time that his shovel broke!  He had to slow down after that.  Those shovels are just so fragile...

Etherial goes and puts all the feed he can find out for the animals.  Maybe someone else will come by who can take care of them.  He pets the farmer’s horse goodbye, then leaves.

The caravan starts up again.  The stop, investigations, and burials at Dimlud Thorp took a couple hours, and the caravan is running a little late.  Devan takes the spot in the rear wagon, to keep a watch behind the caravan, his bow at the ready.

During the afternoon you see the drivers peering up into the sky, searching for something.  As word gets passed down the line Mirena tells you that Darien had spotted another Vizelan elf patrolling the skies on a giant eagle.  Only one other driver seems to have seen it.

Towards evening, Devan thinks he sees some humanoid-sized shadows scurrying behind a tree, but when he looks again he sees nothing.  It’s probably just the evening shadows playing tricks on him.

It’s not until the sun is starting to set that you reach the walled town of Radigan.  Unlike Flinock, Radigan is an ancient town, founded while the region was part of the Jangis Empire.  Massive carved lions loom over you as you pass through the ancient stone gatehouse.  The caravanserai is not far inside the gatehouse.  The wagons and animals are taken care of, and sleeping arrangements are made for you in the common room.  All the guards and drivers will be heading over to The Shining Griffin, where dinner and ale will be on Darien.  Of course, each of you is free to take other lodgings or meals on your own elsewhere, or any other actions.  You hear that the merchants will be going to the King’s Cup.  

Darien tells those involved in the ambush that he thinks there will be enough loot to purchase a potion of cure light each.  He’ll pick one up for you, if you want one (or any other item worth the same amount).  Etherial, who had given his potion to Zanock, wants one.  Darien will sell the loot and buy the supplies in the morning.

OOC GPEKO – Please describe the conditions under which you want to mutter strange words and make mystical gestures in Glendrake’s direction.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 7, 2003)

*Bert*

To Zanock:
"A shaman ? No, not really." Filbert smiles at the notion of him being a wild shaman. "Have you ever been to a human city, Zanock ? Not everything function like an orc tribe you see... No, I'm just a simple wandering follower of Fharlanghn. He's a great god that watch over us, the travellers."

At the thorp:
Seeing everyone helping out to bury the corpses. Bert also picks up a shovel or tries to help in some way. _I guess it's really the right thing to do._

In Radigan:
Bert visits the old town for a little while looking at the various statues and keeping an hear out for any rumors or problems. After this, he will rejoin the compagny at the Shining Griffin.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

Rowyn's non-thinking is interrupted by Zanock's almost frenzied digging and Etherial's thoughtfulness regarding the animals. Her mind is too tired to really comprehend either action, though, and she merely continues the work until it is done.

She climbs into the back of the last wagon, taking the rear look-out post. From there, she can focus only on keeping watch and her mind wanders only a little. Sabala trots along behind the caravan.

When they reach the city, Rowyn nods her thanks to Darien. "I will take a potion, though I hope we won't need it." She will follow the rest of the caravan guards and sleep and eat with them, unless a majority of the rear guard does something different, in which case, she will stay with them. If she can, she will snag a veteran guard or driver and ask quietly, "Is Darien always this good to his people?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Still mostly listening, Manzanita goes with the flow, and accepts the common room as her night's bed.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 8, 2003)

Bert’s been planning on casting Detect Evil on Glendrake when he got the chance, but he didn’t want to walk right up to him in plain sight.  He waits for the right moment.  He thinks getting him while he exits his carriage would be a good opportunity, so he quickly moves within sixty feet of the carriage as they arrive at the caravanserai.  Bert looks around for an inconspicuous spot to cast his spell, and finds one.  It is a good distance off, but still within range, near some crates.  Glendrake, Thevin and Mavdeno emerge from the carriage.  Bert senses the presence of evil, but it’s not from Glendrake.  It’s from Mavdeno.  It’s a faint aura.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 8, 2003)

Rowyn pulls Mirik aside to ask him if Darien is always this good to his people.  “You mean the potions?  Well, looks like those hobgoblins had a fair amount of loot on them.  Most of the loot comes from the weapons and armor that we sell.  That’s why its great to travel with wagons, eh?  You can carry lots of stuff with you.”

Rekar joins in, “The roads are dangerous, and getting more dangerous every day it seems, but like I said before, most creatures will leave a well-armed caravan alone.  It’s not every day that we face an ambush like that…” Rekar trails off for a moment, lost in thought.  After a long pause, he continues, “I still can’t believe we survived with so few casualties!  The gods must have been smiling on us.”

--

Bert, interested in the ancient sculpture, wanders around Radigan a bit, admiring the sights.  He makes friendly conversation with some gnomish passersby wearing colorful blue capes.  They tell him that Radigan is a blessed city.  Invaders from Goruka have overrun the Duchy on several occasions, but the town of Radigan has never fallen to their siege engines.  It’s ancient stone walls are very solid and well built, and have stood for millennia.  It’s rumored that the walls are enchanted.


----------



## Someone (Nov 8, 2003)

"I´ll take the money instead" says dunathar referring to the potion. Still too beaten by the horse, he´s in no mood to visit the city and try to adquire some (illicit?) money, so he stays at the caravanserai.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 8, 2003)

"Actually," Rowyn says, "I was talking about feeding the drivers and guards. Is that in the contract? Seems to me that most mercenaries, pardon the term, get only their pay . . .?" She trails off in a questioning tone.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 8, 2003)

To Bert:  Devan has been keeping tabs on the party so far, seeing peoples strengths and weakness.  It seems to him that Bert is the best with people so..... he talks to him.

" Hi , I don't think I have introduced myself yet, My name is Devan Torington and you are?"

OOC:  After Devan hopefully gets to know Bert better he asks.

"Well, if it's not a problem I need to ask a favor.  You seem to be very good with people and I need some information that is extremly important.  Since we are both going to be in the city I was wondering if you could keep your ears open or what not.  I'm looking for I theif named Shadow, I'm not sure if that person is even in the city but It's worth a try.  Mabey you could ask a around or whatever, I would be in your debt.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 8, 2003)

“Ah,” Mirik replies to Rowyn.  “Food and drink were part of the agreement, didn’t Darien tell you?  Besides, that’s nothing compared to the fine food the merchants eat.  Not that I’m complaining, mind you.”

“Once, when we were drinking ourselves silly after a battle with the Gorukan armies, Darien said something that I’ll never forget.  He said that the Venerable Zenfan, the Council of Five and the High Priests of Shillen are the best rulers anyone’s got a right to ask for, and Shillen is no doubt the best place in the world to call your home, but still, the rich are much too rich and the poor much too poor.  It’s the way of the world, he said, the idle rich taxing and collecting tribute from the working poor.  Not that he meant the Council of Five, of course.  The noble families are different, their bloodlines descend from the gods.”

“Heh, forget I said all that, will you?”  Mirik grits his teeth in a strange sort of grin before lighting another cigar.

--

Bert, remembering Devan’s request, pulls the gnomes confidentially aside and asks them if they’ve heard of a thief named Shadow.

“Thieves!  Heavens no!  We wouldn’t know anything about that!  You’d best ask the city guard about that.  Or better yet, find a thief!  Er, on second thought, maybe finding a thief isn’t such a good idea.”

--

The Shining Griffon is a large, well-lit tavern full of regular folk relaxing after a day’s work.  There’s about an equal mix of humans, dwarves, elves, half-elves, gnomes and halflings here.  Besides the caravan members, about a third look to be soldiering types, with the rest being small merchants or tradesmen.  Some tavern girls and boys quickly clear tables for such a large group, asking many of their patrons to switch tables, which they do good-naturedly.  Soon you’re all enjoying good food, drink, and lively company.  

As you finish your meals, a new group enters the tavern, carrying news.  Soon gossip has spread all through the tavern.  As three of the new group pass by, a female human, a male elf and a male dwarf, Darien calls out to them.  “Hail friends!  Come and join us for a drink, will you?  Tell us, what news do you have?”  The three sit down.  A waiter comes by with fresh drinks and snacks for the newcomers.

“Aye, that sounds like a good offer!” the dwarf says.  “Name’s Graem.  These here are Sheila and Evendil.  We just rode in from Flinock just now!  Anyway, the news is that Lady Dharnan, the slain Duke Randal Dharnan’s wife, has withdrawn House Dharnan’s troops from the Knights of Shillen!”

Sheila joins in, “Remember how two decades ago House Dharnan ruled Shillen?  When Duke Randal’s father was the Venerable Dharnan, King and Canon of Shillen?  And then House Dharnan accused House Zenfan of using secret methods to make their troops inhumanly powerful in battle?  Which led to the Council of Five, the Five Noble Houses of Shillen, removing House Dharnan from power and giving the throne to House Zenfan?  Well some are saying that House Dharnan wants payback!  They want to seize power from the other Houses!  There could be a civil war!”

Evendil says, “That’s crazy talk, Sheila!  House Dharnan’s forces only made up a third of the Knights of Shillen!  They can’t defeat the rest!”

Graem says, “Aye, the other rumor could be true though, the one that says House Dharnan is going broke, and can’t afford to pay its soldiers any more.  But then again, they didn’t disband, did they?  They rode out of Mintra, to the west, towards the Diamond Mountains!”  Graem leans in conspiratorially “I have it on good authority that there’s no diamonds in the Diamond Mountains, you know.  That’s just what humans call them on account of their cragginess.  Heck, they aren’t even that tall, as far as mountains go.”


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 9, 2003)

*Rowyn, female Bard 1*

Rowyn smiles at Mirik. "Thanks for your help. In the past few weeks, I've come to truly understand what that means, the 'rich get richer and poor get poorer' I mean." She nods to him and strolls off.

At the Shining Griffon, Rowyn sits silenty at the table and pays very close attention to what the three newcomers have to say. She stores the information away for future use.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 9, 2003)

*Bert*

_Wandering hobgoblin bandits, slaughtered villages, and now what ? Civil war ... Can this really be happening here, in Shillen ?_ Bert usually tries to keep a positive outlook on things but the events of the past few days were hard on the little halfling. Suddenly, he thinks of somethink that might bright things up.

"Enough talk about politics", he says loudly, "let us be merry instead. Perhaps our friend Rowyn can sing us another of her wonderful ballads. I have a fond memory of the one we heard back in Flinock."


----------



## Greatfrito (Nov 9, 2003)

In response to the potion, Alan merely waves it off, "Thank you, Darien, but I'd rather take my chances with some money instead."

-   -   -     -     -   -

"Civil war?  Hmm... could be good for business, that.  Not the best time for it, but oh well.  If the Dharnans want revenge, godo for them.  Hells, I wouldn't exactly blame them for it.  I'd probably want the same."


----------



## Someone (Nov 9, 2003)

"Another war?" says Dunathar. "You humans change too much and too little."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 9, 2003)

Rowyn smiles broadly at Bert and goes to the innkeep/bartender. "Would it trouble you if I were to perform a ballad of honor and bravery? My group has requested I lift their spirits such."

If permission is granted, she will go to wherever the performance area is, or if there is no such place, will climb onto a table that is empty and begin "The Ballad of Sir Thomas the Fool." She will again use her _dancing lights_, _ghost sound_, and _prestidigitation_ abilities to enhance the telling, and again will accept no money from the drivers and guards of the caravan. [Perform +8]


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 9, 2003)

Devan just sits there, taking it all in.  Just a couple weeks ago, he was just a farmer.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 10, 2003)

Rowyn moves to the performance area to sing “The Ballad of Sir Thomas the Fool,” using her magic to enhance the telling.  During her performance, two half-elves enter the tavern, causing quite a stir.  They are both handsome, well-built males with curly blond hair.  They look like brothers, and judging by the crowd’s reaction, they are well known and well liked in Radigan.  They are wearing simple, almost peasant clothing, but when one of them passes by, Dunathar notices that the clothes are exceptionally well made, and of fine cloth.  One of them carries a lute.

Rowyn’s performance wasn’t as good as her last, and she only collects a couple coppers.  The half-elf with the lute, seeing this, exclaims to the assembled crowd “Come come!  You can be more generous then that!  There are so few traveling bards these days!  We should reward this good bard for sharing her song with us!”  With that, he gives a silver coin to Rowyn, winking at her.  After that, several others contribute their own coin.  Rowyn ends with five silver and eight copper coins.

Then the one with the lute begins a song.  The audience is rapt.  Rowyn sees right away that he is a master performer, and he gives an extraordinary performance.  His name is Merin, and his brother is Gremin.  They belong to the Norn family, one of the Lesser Noble Families that make their home in Radigan.  Merin sings a song of his own composition, called “The Seiges of Radigan”.  It tells the story of the Gorukan sieges over the past two decades, and how Lord Mayor Brent, the Three Noble Families of Radigan, the Order of Ellior, and the Temple of Heironeous, supported by the good citizens of Radigan, repelled siege after siege.  You can tell these were horrific, epic battles, filled with blood and loss, but Merin Norn fills the song with jest and comedy, and you are struck with images of dwarven warriors running between the legs of giants, elven archers knocking Gorukan cavalry right out of their saddles as the Gorukan horses ran happily to eat apples out of the elves’ hands, and siege engines sinking as the wizard Torcid Ellior turned the ground beneath them to mud.  Merin and Gremin rode out with Lord Mayor Brent, Merin inspiring the troops with his song while Gremin fought bravely at his side.

Most of the guards and drivers rush forward to thank Merin with their coin, but he refuses all of it.  It seems he performs here quite often, but only to have fun and entertain, not to earn money.  Maybe the two have enough wealth of their own.

Merin and Gremin come and join your tables.  “Hail and well met!  We heard that a caravan had arrived today!  We see so few travellers these days!  Please, tell us of your travels!”


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 10, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Thank you for your performance, Merin.  I feel much more in touch with the town of Radigan, now.  I am a Grey elf from Masar.  Not much to tell other than that - I've just begun my travels."


----------



## Thels (Nov 10, 2003)

Zanock looks at the performances from a corner of the room, meanwhile digesting a plate of common food. Though Song and Lute doesn't thrall him like Sticks and Drums would, he does listen with some mild interest. Occasionally, he looks around the room, trying to find any individuals that are, like him, sitting by themselves in a far corner.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 10, 2003)

The crowd's reaction to the half-elves, as well as the one's gentle chiding to give Rowyn more money, annoy her more than perhaps they should. However, when the one begins his performance, her irritation is swept away and she can hardly contain her eagerness to speak with them. "That was a lovely, absolutely lovely, performance!" She grins broadly at the two.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 10, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert claps loudly after Merin's performance, all his gloom gone now. "Bravo !! That was really great !"

As the half-elves join their table, Filbert extend an hand and presents himself, "I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, a wandering devotee of Fharlanghn travelling to Carodan. Sadly, these days, I can only do the "wandering" part as a caravan guard. And even with such a numberous group, it's not safe. We were attacked last night by a large group of hobgoblins and ogres ! Happily, some of us are experienced warriors and I'm still alive and able to tell you this story."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 11, 2003)

Rowyn smiles at Bert's enthusiasm, and turns to the half elves with almost as much excitement.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 11, 2003)

Zanock sits alone, surveying the crowd, less interested than the others in such delicate-sounding music.  He doesn’t see anyone else sitting alone, or anything else unusual.  Mirena is not to be seen tonight.  Maybe she went to bed early.

“Well,” Merin smiles at Manzanita, “a secretive type I see.  I’m Merin, and this is my brother Gremin.  Radigan must seem quite densely packed compared to Masar.  We get pretty comfortable here, all squeezing together inside these ancient walls.  Still, it’s far safer here then most other places, with the exception perhaps of Castle Rogan, outside of Masar.”

“And thank you, dear gnome, for the compliment,” Merin says, turning to Rowyn.  If he noticed Rowyn’s annoyance earlier, he gives no indication of it.  “You’re quite a performer yourself.  I suspect we didn’t catch your best performance either.”

When Filbert gives his name, the two shake his little hand heartily.  And when he mentions the ambush, a look of concern crosses both Merin and Gremin’s faces.  Merin says, “Hobgoblins and ogres!  I’m glad you survived!”

Then Graem, Sheila and Evendil introduce themselves, and tell the Norns of House Dharnan’s withdrawal from the Knights of Shillen, and their theories about it.  

Merin replies.  “Well, it’s true that House Dharnan must be much poorer than they used to be.  A couple decades ago they were Shillen’s Royal Family.  Two years ago they were Rogan’s Ducal Family.  Now they are landless, except for their family estates and properties.  But they are no longer collecting taxes from the people.  That’s bound to have impacted them.  I’m sure House Hulvan will make fine dukes, but House Dharnan will be missed.”

Gremin joins in “I wonder why they headed west though.  Northwest of Mintra is Keldric Hall, the great Dwarven stronghold.  Southwest is Sycamore Falls, the wealthy Gnomish domain.  Further to the west, across the Diamond Mountains are the Hanin Kingdoms.”

Darien is off talking to various mercenary types.

It’s 9 PM, and Etherial excuses himself to go rest, saying he needs to regain his spells.  The caravan will be leaving at 8 AM.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 11, 2003)

It’s a good night at the tavern, with plenty of drinking and carousing all around.  The strangers who had joined you all move on to greet other friends, but return to bid you farewell at the end of the night.  The Norn brothers tell you to come back soon.  (I’ll assume everyone exchanged names, unless someone doesn’t want to.)  

The next morning, as the caravan is getting ready to leave, Bert and Alan spot Mavdeno moving among the horses.  She seems to be petting and talking to them.  She sees Bert and Alan watching her, and smiles warmly at them before moving to her carriage.

When Darien arrives he gives Bert, Etherial and Rowyn one potion of cure light and 10 gp each.  To Dunathar, Alan and Zanock, he gives 60 gp.  He had also found a new driver for Glendrake, and two new mounted guards as well.  The new guards looks like veteran soldiers.

Over the night, the dark storm clouds have continued to gather.  They roll across the sky in massive slow billows as the caravan leaves Radigan and heads north.  

The rain starts to fall mid-morning.  Everyone covers themselves with cloaks and hats if they have them.  The terrain grows hilly, but the verdant green is mostly obscured.  (Thels - No Daylight.)  You wonder how slowly you would be moving if you were mired down in the soggy ground instead of being on the Trade Road.

As the day slogs on into the afternoon, Devan makes out a group of humanoids approaching from the rear.  The rain and mist make it hard to make out clearly.  There appear to be about eight of them, about the size and shape of humans mounted on horses.  Devan thinks its safe to assume they can see you, as the caravan is much larger and louder.  The creatures are spotted 150 feet behind the caravan, approaching you on the Trade Road slowly.  (The caravan is moving at 35 feet, the creatures are approaching at about 50 feet.)  You figure you’ll be able to make out their features more clearly at 100 feet.

Status:
No Daylight
Zanock – 5 damage (7/12)


----------



## Thels (Nov 12, 2003)

While travelling, Zanock watches the wounds on his body, smiling as he thinks about what nice battlescars they will leave.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 12, 2003)

Rowyn smiles and promises the half-elves she will return as soon as she can.

She thanks Darien for the potion, saying, "I hope this won't be necessary, but preparation never hurts."

Rowyn will sit in the rear guard post, if no one else wants to. She thanks Fharlangan she isn't completely out in the rain, and hopes Sabala and the others are doing okay. When the travellers are spotted, she strains her eyes to make out more detail, but gives up after a moment. She will wait until they come closer, and if they seem hostile will then draw her crossbow and load it in preparation.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 12, 2003)

*Bert*

Bert tries to lift the spirit of those who don't like the rain. "At least we won't be thirsty today." Bert is once again happy to be on the road. _Rain and mud ... yeah, those are supposed to be the problems on the road. Not hobgobelin bandits !_

After hearing the warning of the archer, Bert draws his crossbow. He hopes those riders are not foes.

OOC : a few things. First, I did request for the potion in the OOC thread. Second, Bert would have used 3 cure minor on himself (bringing him to full hp) before going to bed. Third, I saw that _shield of faith_ needs a piece of holy text as a material componant so here's Bert new 1st level spell selection : Entropic Shield (D), Magic Weapon, Obscuring Mist.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

OOC: GPEKO – No worries.  Consider it done.  I figured you’d want to do something along those lines.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 12, 2003)

Devan makes sure everyone sees what he sees.  He then pulls out an arrow and gets ready.  When he can clearly make out the group , he will let everyone know.

_"Well this could be interesting."_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 12, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita will pull her horse close to the last wagon and tell Devan, "I'll let Darien know that we have visitors closing from behind.  I'll return ASAP."  Then she spurs her horse ahead to find the leader.


----------



## Someone (Nov 12, 2003)

_I bet that´s more probles what are coming_ thinks Dunathar, who hurries to dismount, load his crossbow and hide behind one of the wagons.


----------



## Thels (Nov 12, 2003)

Zanock draws his Flachion with a lot of display, making sure whoever rides behind him surely can tell he just did. _Let's see if they're brave enough to take it on._


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 12, 2003)

Rowyn surveys the rest of the group, wondering if she should prepare herself as well. She smiles at Zanock, mildly amused and glad he is on their side.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

Zanock draws his falchion boldly, making sure everyone can see him.  Devan pulls out an arrow, and Filbert draws his crossbow.  Dunathar dismounts, loads his crossbow, and moves behind Mirena’s wagon.  He finds this difficult to do since the wagon is moving, but hustling along in front of it, squeezed between the wagon and the horses, he's hidden pretty well.  Manzanita spurs her horse to the front of the caravan to find Darien.  Rowyn waits for the creatures to get closer before taking any action.

When the big orc draws his falchion, a deep, gruff voice comes from the mist.  “Hold!  We no harm!  We travelers!”

Coming out of the mist is a band of heavily armed orcs, mounted on large lizards.  You can see scale mail under their cloaks, and they have medium shields, great axes, javelins, and longbows.   

Their riding lizards are new to you.  You’ve not seen or heard of anything like them before.  They are the size of horses, with sharp teeth, clawed feet and long tails.  

"We no harm you, you no harm us, yes?" the one who looks like a leader says.  He studies the caravan and its defenses with interest.  His eyes widen a little at the sight of Zanock, but he says nothing.

The orcs are now 100 feet from the rear wagon.  Manzanita just arrived at the front of the caravan.  The Trade Road is 30 feet wide.  The caravan is travelling down the center of it.  Beyond that the ground looks wet and soggy.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 12, 2003)

double post.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 12, 2003)

Devan with arrow ready to fly, speaks up.  First to the caravan.  "Slow down for a minute, if they want to catch us they can.  Their mounts are obviously faster."

He then looks around for any potential ambush on are flanks. {Spot +2}

Then to the orcs.  "What is your business?  We don't want any trouble." he shouts back.

"_They are about 100 feet away, I got that all day.  Just give me a reason."_, Devan thinks to himself.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 13, 2003)

Devan holds his bow, his arrow ready to fly.  He calls for the caravan to stop.  Mirena sets this in motion by calling down the line.  It will take a while for the command to travel down the line, and Mirena doesn’t look like she’s about to stop until the whole caravan stops (that will take two rounds).  

Devan takes his eyes off the orcs for a moment to glance to the sides.  He sees only more rain, mist, and hilly terrain.  He can’t see very far.  

As the orcs advance closer and see Devan with his bow drawn, the leader bares his teeth and snarls angrily.  You’ve heard stories of the natural aggressiveness that orcs display, and get the feeling that these orcs are not at all averse to fighting.  Several of the orcs reach for their bows too, but their leader stops them.  “I say hold!”  Then turning to Devan, “Put bow away human!  Unless you want fight!”  His thickly muscled arm moves to the hilt of his great axe, but he doesn’t draw it.

Then the orcs spot Etherial, and you see the bloodlust in their eyes.  Several orcs reach for their weapons, eager to slay an elf, but the leader yells once again “HOLD!”  Etherial retreats further up the caravan.

The orc leader watches Etherial ride off, then turns back to Devan. “Why you threaten us?  You want fight?  Put bow away!”  Then to Filbert and Zanock, “All weapons away!  You want fight?”

The orcs are now 75 feet away.  You see eight of them.

Turning back to Devan, “You very brave.  How many guards you have?”


----------



## Someone (Nov 13, 2003)

Orcs and goblinoids! this road seems filled of them, and now Dunathar has to hold his hand, not without effort. The dwarf remains hidden, but avoids to aim diretly at the orcs with the crossbow, should one of them see him.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 13, 2003)

Rowyn studies the group, wondering what brings such heavily armed orcs posing as travelers. She also will glance around the caravan, looking for more of them. [Spot +0, also Sense Motive +4, I think]


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 13, 2003)

Devan looks around for support then studies the big orc for a second.

"Fine, do not come any closer though  We can hear you from there." Devan speaks to the orc leader.  He then lowers his bow and puts his arrow away.

Looking at Filbert and Zanock.  "I think we should lower our weapons, if the orcs had wanted to attack us they would have by now, do you all agree?"

Devan the looks back at the orc leader assuming everyone lowers their weapons and speaks. " There, our weapons are not out.  What is your business?"


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 13, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Assuming she is able to alert Darien, Manzanita will return to listen to the proceedings.  Hearing the fate of the other elf, she wraps her cloak around her and covers her pointy ears with her hood.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 13, 2003)

*Bert*

Bert nods toward Devan and puts his crossbow away.

"Ff..forgive us. It jj..just that we don't meet a lot of ff..friends on the road, these days." Bert waits for the orcs' answer to Devan's question before adding anything else.

Bert also tries to see if the orcs are lying. sense motive +3


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Manzanita reaches Darien and tells him that riders are approaching from the rear, but she can’t say what or who they are.  Darien rides back with Manzanita, telling the other guards to stay in the front.  As they head back they meet Etherial, who updates them as much as he can.  Darien swears under his breath when he hears of the orcs.  Manzanita, as tall as a human woman, pulls her hood tighter about her head, concealing her elvish features.

(The caravan stretches 330 feet from end to end.  Assuming Manzanita wants to keep with Darien’s slower pace, they are now 130 feet from the rear of the caravan.)

--

Devan lowers his bow and calls for the others to lower their weapons also, feeling that if the orcs were going to attack, they would have done so already.  The orcs seem satisfied that no one wants to fight.  Many of them look disappointed, but they move their hands away from their weapons.

Bert puts his crossbow away as he tries to sense the orc’s motives.  He is not able to sense a bluff or an ulterior motive.  Gathering up his courage, he apologizes for the weapons, saying they don’t meet many friends on the road these days.  The orc laughs “Friends!  Yes, friends!  Friends with little one!”  The other orcs laugh heartily.  You can’t tell if they are laughing in delight, laughing at the halfling, or both.

Rowyn glances around, but she doesn’t see anything else.  She listens carefully to the orc’s voice, paying attention to his subtle body movements.  She can’t sense a bluff or an ulterior motive. 

Dunathar remains hidden, but lowers his crossbow just in case he’s spotted by an orc.  He knows that orcs are as fond of killing dwarves as they are of killing elves.  

When Devan calls out for the orc to stop, he replies, “Stop?  We not stop!  We travelers!  Caravan too slow.  We pass caravan.  No stop!  We travelers!”  

Turning to Zanock, the orc leader speaks in orcish.  “Why you follow human archer?  He great warrior?  He look puny!  You join with me!  Join with Rangark!”   As Rangark gets closer you see he’s covered with scars, and his weapons and equipment look like they’ve seen a lot of use.  He also looks very strong.  Maybe as strong as Zanock.  (Who knows?  No one really knows how strong Zanock is anyway.)

Rangark is either ignoring Devan’s request to stop, or feels he’s already answered Devan’s concerns.  Either way, as Rangark speaks to Zanock, the orcs keep approaching.  They are now 50 feet away.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

As the orcs approach closer, you just begin to barely make out other forms behind them, approaching on the Trade Road.  Could be more orcs.  You'll be able to see more clearly soon.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Map

This is the current situation, just so you have an idea.  You are not in combat.
At first I thought Devan was in the wagon, since he claimed it the previous day, but Rowyn claimed it this day, so she has it.  Let’s say Rowyn spotted the orcs.  The wagons aren't covered, and afford no protection from the rain.  The wagons are filled with barrels and crates, and covered with tarps.

I forgot Dunathar's horse.  It is at D20-D21


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 14, 2003)

"Great ,well let's see how this goes." Devan mumbles.

Devan moves onto the wagon and lets the orcs pass, not wanting any trouble. always keeping an eye on the large orc leader.

OOC: I thought I was on the wagon to. I will move to 17e.


----------



## Someone (Nov 14, 2003)

_More problems, I bet. If there´s something I won´t do again, is to be a caravan guard_

Dunathar remains hidden. He doesn´t want to spoil the surprise.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 14, 2003)

[I don't care who is on the wagon. ] Rowyn glances at the orcs as they pass, but concentrates on the figures behind them. If the orcs or the figures do anything threatening, she will start singing and draw her crossbow.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC:  If I can't get on 17e I basically just want to be on the wagon somewhere, if thats possible.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC:  The last wagon has one free spot on it, where Rowyn is.  Devan, or for that matter anyone else, can be on the wagon too, but they will be on top of the tarp-covered crates and barrels.  They don't get the benefit of cover that Rowyn gets, and they need to take balance checks if they do any vigorous motion.  With Devan's dexterity, the balance check looks easy.  If the balance check is failed, you'll just fall prone where you are.


----------



## Greatfrito (Nov 14, 2003)

Alan simply surveys these newcomers.  He has no reason not to trust orcs, other than the stories he's heard from friends and fellow mercenaries.  In fact, he's always considered Humans as the most likely threat to his own well being.

Alan draws his shield and readies it.  It's not a weapon, so he's breaking no spoken rules.  He'll move out of the way, and let the apparently faster orcs pass, but he doesn't want to be caught off-guard.

[Though readying an action (not the shield) is mostly used while in-combat, Alan will ready drawing a weapon if any of the orcs moves to attack a party-member.  If not, he's all smiles.]

[Edit: Heheh, shoulda read that part about "putting away our weapons" before I posted the first time.  That coula' been bad.]


----------



## silentspace (Nov 15, 2003)

The caravan comes to a stop.

As Mirena slows her wagon, Dunathar sinks stealthily into the shadows.

Devan climbs onto the wagon and moves next to Rowyn.

Rowyn stays alert, paying special attention to the new creatures in the mist.  As they get closer, she’s pretty sure that they are more orcish lizard riders.  Maybe another eight!  They are about a hundred feet behind the first group.

Alan puts his shield on his arm, and stays ready to draw his bastard sword if things get ugly.  In the meantime, he smiles, pretty genuinely, at the orcs.

The orcs stop their approach as they see Darien, Etherial and Manzanita arrive at a gallop.  Darien quickly assesses the situation as best he can.  He tells the mounted riders to “Fall in.”  Seems like he wants the others to flank him and form a line.  He rides up to the orcs.  Rangark turns to Devan and says “You tell them no fight!  Control your troops!”  Rangark seems to think that the rear guard has a leader, and that it’s Devan.

Hearing this, Darien plays along.  “Fall in and protect the captain!”  Calling back to Devan, who is now standing on top of the wagon, he says “Sorry cap’n, I had to take a leak.  What’s going on?  And what do we do now?”  

Rangark looks at Darien, then at Devan suspiciously.  Speaking to Devan, he spits out, “Why you block road?  We travelers!  We pass!”

Etherial rides up with Darien, sticking by his side.  His hand, on Spirit’s reigns, is trembling in fear.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 15, 2003)

Map

Current positions, just in case     Feel free to adjust as you please.  Also, please post your animals in the Rogue’s Gallery, and name them, if you haven’t already.  It helps.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 15, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Map
> 
> Current positions, just in case     Feel free to adjust as you please.  Also, please post your animals in the Rogue’s Gallery, and name them, if you haven’t already.  It helps.





OOC:  Just wondering.  Is it possible for the caravan to move off the road.  Not sure if the ground is unstable or too muddy or whatnot?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 15, 2003)

You can adjust your positions, not the caravan’s!  If you wanted the caravan to move off the road, you should have asked to start that in motion a long time ago 

But generally, moving the wagons off the road is a question for the drivers.  You haven’t been on the grass yet.  You don’t know how slick it is, or how soggy the ground is, without going out there yourself and stepping on it.  Even then, you might not know how wagons will run on it.  Common sense tells you that wagon wheels will sink more readily into the ground than human feet.  Intuitively, you feel that the drivers will be against it.  You’d probably need a very good reason or some high diplomacy to get them to do so.  And of course there are the merchants.  

The caravan is not at Devan’s beck and call, it belongs to the merchants!  Honestly, Devan should be surprised that the caravan stopped just because he asked it to.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 15, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> The caravan is not at Devan’s beck and call, it belongs to the merchants!  Honestly, Devan should be surprised that the caravan stopped just because he asked it to.




OOC:  WHAT the caravan isn't at my beck and call, Just Kidding.  Actually Devan is surprised, I'm trying to play how my pc would act.  

Devan is almost knocked to his feet.  Him a leader, now that is funny ( well actually scary).  Devan's mind wonders for a moment.  He certainly doesn't want a fight and his intention was just to understand the orcs motives. Though Devan's confusion comes full circle when Darien call's him captain. How did he get himself into this mess! He then clears his mind and comes back to the situation.

Devan looks to Darien first.  "They just want to pass and do not want a fight."

Devan then calmly looks toward the orc leader. " We are also travelers and don't want any trouble either.  We don't want to slow you down anymore.  This road is small but I think that there is enough space for you to move around us."

Devan looks back to Darien and speaks hopiing for some sign of the Captain's approval. " Let us give them room to pass , so we don't keep them from their journey?"


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 15, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert approves Devan's words but finds Darien a bit silly for trying to play along in this masquerade. He speaks not too loudly hoping only the nearby guards will hear him. "Yes let them pass beside the caravan. But a few of us should escort them to the front. This should prevent them from trying anything funny and the other guards from getting nervous and attacking them."

OOC: Filbert the D&D blue beret !


----------



## Thels (Nov 15, 2003)

"HAH! Don't make me laugh! Do you really think THAT is my leader?", Zanock yells in his native tongue, laughing loudly. "Seriously, these men do have spirit in combat, as I assume you would. Yet they provide good food and places to sleep. Their music is crap though! What do you offer me?" Zanock waits for the orc to answer, holding his falchion absentmindedly in one hand, staying where he is.

OOC: Sorry for the delay, busy last few days. I know the falchion is a twohanded weapon, but I assume I can hold it in one hand when I'm not wielding it, not?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 15, 2003)

Devan and Filbert fill Darien in on the situation.  You barely make out Darien saying something under his breath.  Sounded sort of like “Crap, it’s a whole squad of ‘em! What are they playing at?”

A closer look at the lizards confirms your earlier suspicions.  These are fierce fighting animals.  Like your own mounts, these animals show little nervousness or fear, and many of them bear battle scars on their hides. 

As it is, these sixteen alone look like a very serious threat to the caravan, not to mention your lives.  And there could be more, even.  If they were to leave to tell their fellow orcs about the caravan, and came back with a whole orc band, you get the feeling the caravan would be slaughtered.

There’s also the chance that these orcs are just travelers, like they claim.  You’re not sure what an armed orc squad would be ‘traveling’ for, though.

When Zanock mentions the human’s music the orcs laugh loudly.  Rangark’s tusked mouth widens in a grin.  In orcish, Rangark speaks.  “You strong warrior!  These humans have fighting spirit like orcs you say?  Yes, many humans brave in group, but alone all weak and puny!”  The other orcs laugh.  “Join with Rangark, and you get much battle!  Make strong stronger!  And when new world come, be part!  Orcs will have power!  No more hunted by human armies!  We rule with human!  But not those humans you with.  Those humans all slaughter!  Join with Rangark!  Or if not join, then be spy!  You mix with human, maybe find out human’s secrets!  Rangark pay!  Be Rangark’s agent!  Join Rangark!”

The orcs don’t seem concerned at all about Zanock’s falchion.  Many of them are nodding at him in a gesture of brotherhood.  You don’t think they’ll feel the same way about anyone else (who’s not an orc) holding a weapon though.

Rangark turns back to Devan.  Zanock said he wasn’t his leader, but Rangark still seems to assume Devan is everyone else’s leader. “Good!  You let us pass!  Now move aside for travelers!  Then we pass when we ready!”


----------



## silentspace (Nov 15, 2003)

Elsewhere/elsewhen in the Duchy…

Aronai sat before the Druid Elders.  What did he do now, he wondered?  Seems like they thought being a druid was like being a dryad or something, stuck to one tree all your life!  What did they have against travel?  Sure, he understood there were many dangers about in the Duchy today, but what was the point of being a druid if you didn’t get to see more of nature?  The Druid Elders looked at him disapprovingly.  Aronai wondered what they were going to say to him this time.  That was when the rider appeared.  She went up to the Druid Elders, conferring with them.  The Elders nodded, and pointed at Aronai!  Bowing to the Elders, the rider approached Aronai with a message scroll.

--

Aronai waited by the side of the road.  This was the day the caravan was supposed to come.  Finally, he saw it approaching in the distance, through the rain and mist.  Just as the caravan reached him, it came to a stop.  They didn’t have to stop for me, Aronai thinks!  He approaches the guards, who tell him he should speak to Darien, who’s just ridden to the back of the caravan, with the rear guard.  As Aronai arrives in the back, he just barely spots a dwarf hiding behind the last wagon!  Passing by him, he sees a group of orcs facing a mixed group of humans, with a gnome, a halfling, an elf, and another orc thrown in!  Quite an unusual group.  Was this the rear guard?  And who was Darien?  That could be anyone.  Maybe the orc.  He seemed to be in negotiations of some sort with the other orcs.  Aronai was just behind the orc, and next to a mounted woman who was holding her hood tightly about her face, no doubt to keep the rain out.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

Rowyn shrugs mentally, and smiles at the orcs. She is not suspicious of the group, but she readies an action to grab her crossbow and fire at the nearest threat if the situation should get ugly. _I hope Zanock is telling them we're okay!_ she thinks.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 16, 2003)

Aronai is quite taken with the variety of the group. He turns to the lady on the horse next to him and, in a voice soft enough to not disturb the meeting in front, asks, "Excuse me, Lady, but would you mind pointing out Darien? Or have I come at a bad time?" He looks at the group with interest, curious as to what it going on.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita glances at the newcomer, her eyesbrows knit with concentration.  "Yes, it is a bad time.  Stand your ground stranger, and be prepared to defend you life if these orcs turn out to be hostile."


----------



## Someone (Nov 16, 2003)

_S**t! are these orcs going to pass or are playing with us?_ thinks Dunathar from his hiding place.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 17, 2003)

Aronai takes in the scene and sits patiently, preparing himself in case a melee breaks out and hoping one doesn't.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 17, 2003)

For most of you, this is the first time you’ve heard Orcish spoken by an actual orc.  Those who have studied the language find the harsh, gutteral sounds difficult to understand, despite your studies.

Aronai stares at the lizards the orcs are riding.  He knows from his studies of nature that there are many creatures in this vast world, and that only a few, relatively speaking, are found in the Duchy of Rogan.  He tries to identify the lizards and recollect anything he can about them.  He's unable to.

As the second group of orcs get closer, you notice one orc in the center.  Unlike the other orcs, who are wearing black cloaks over their armor and plain helmets on their heads, this one is wearing a gigantic, oversized poncho that covers him completely, and much of his riding lizard as well.  On his head he wears a black wide-brimmed hat.


----------



## Thels (Nov 17, 2003)

"You ask me to be a spy, yet you tell me these humans are slaughter! Now what good would a spy do with a bunch of dead bodies, tell me?"

Zanock takes a moment to eye the newcomer warily.

OOC: Would Zanock have any impression on who would win when the Orcs present would fight Darien and his group? Who would be the stronger group?


----------



## silentspace (Nov 17, 2003)

Rangark answers Zanock in Orcish.  “Haha! we not slaughter these humans!  Not worth effort.  And cannot carry loot.  Loot end up with bandit or hobgoblin.  Why do work for hobgoblin?  Combat good, but combat better with loot!  No, slaughter caravan is waste!  Hobgoblin do own work!  Or if not hobgoblin slaughter, Rangark not care!  When new world come, these humans slaves like pigs! Orcs become master with other humans.”

“But you different orc!  You mix with human and elf and others!  You tell Rangark about what sneaky humans doing.  You help make new world!  You help orcs have power!  Rangark not care about caravan!  Nothing to spy here!  Spy other things, not caravan!”  Rangark laughs loudly.

The second eight orcs stop about fifty feet behind the first eight.  Rangark moves back to confer with the orc in the big poncho in whispered tones.  

In the distance, beyond the second group of orcs, you just barely make out what looks like another group of orcs.  You're not sure how many.  They've stopped there, about fifty feet behind the second group, just at the limit of your vision.

Zanock eyes the orcs carefully.  He knows that looks can be deceiving, but from what he can see, these orcs are not that much different than the ones in his tribe.  Most of them look like standard orc warriors.  A few of them look like first level elites.  Rangark looks much tougher than the orc sergeants in Zanock’s village.  Zanock can’t tell anything at all about the one in the poncho.  Based on numbers alone, Zanock thinks this might not be the best fight to pick.

After speaking with the poncho-clad orc, Rangark returns to speak to Zanock again in orcish “If you want work for Rangark, quit caravan at Carodan.  Go one hour north of gate on Sixth Day.

(The day is now Fourth Day, Fire Week, Sheep Moon.  You expect to be arriving in Carodan tomorrow evening, on Fifth Day.  You assume someone will be meeting you that night, at The Slashing Sword.  The last day of the week, Sixth Day, is mostly thought of as a day of rest.  Few shops are open on that day.)

Turning to the others, he says, in common “You move now!  We travelers, let pass!  No more block road!”  To the non-orcs, it looks like Rangark is glaring angrily.  To Zanock, he has an expectant look on his face, like he's only waiting for you to move aside so they can pass.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Rowyn looks around, wondering if there is room for the orcs to pass if the caravan starts moving. "Perhaps we should continue as well?" she says to Darien.


----------



## Someone (Nov 18, 2003)

_Sacred halls of the Ancients! Are all the orcs in the world going to gather just behind the caravan?_ 

Dunathar still thinks the wisest thing to do is to continue hiding.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 18, 2003)

Darien tells everyone to let the orcs pass.  The first group of orcs head down the line, all on one side.  As the second group passes, you notice the orc with the poncho is concealing something large and bulky in front of him, on his riding lizard.  As the rain strikes it through the poncho, you hear a hollow sound, like a box or a chest might make.  The third group also passes.  It consists of eight orcs, like the others.  There are no more groups after that.  As the last group passes, you follow Darien and escort the orcs to the front.  Rowyn is asked to stay behind and keep watch.

As you ride behind the orcs, Darien says “What was that all about?  Are we sure they won’t be warning their brethren?”  

The orcs continue on ahead, disappearing into the rain.  Afterwards, Darien returns to the rear with the rest of the rear guard.  When you’re all gathered together, he addresses you.

“I’m not sure what was happening there, but I’ve never met a squad of orcs I haven’t battled with.  You’re a pretty clever lot, parleying with orcs!  That took me by surprise.  I hope it was the right thing to do.  That was the largest orc squad I think I’ve seen.  They’re usually less than half that size around this area.  And they usually attack right away, or retreat right away to get their friends.  They seemed a little unusual, didn’t they?  What were those animals?”  You’ve not seen Darien disconcerted like this before.  Up until now, he seemed to know exactly what he was doing.

He looks at Zanock for a moment.  He looks curious to know what was said in Orcish, but he doesn’t ask.  Probably figures Zanock will tell him if its important.  

“Oh, there’s something I forgot to tell you.  I meant to tell you this last night at The Shining Griffon, but I forgot.  It’s about the hobgoblin ambush the other night.  We were ambushed by Khelan’s war band, the last of The Night Swarm Clan.  We ambushed The Night Swarm Clan a while back, wiped most of them out.  Anyway, those were the hobgoblins that were following me.  They used hit and run tactics like they did the other night to take out some of my men a week ago.  Never lost a driver before though.  Anyway that’s why the caravan was low on guards.  I’m not sure how many Khelan’s got left, but I think we got all of her ogres.  That was the first time she committed her ogres.  And the last as well!  As far as I know, she still has her shaman, her two sergeants, and maybe ten or so hobgoblin troops.  I don’t think she’ll try another ambush like she did the other night.  I hope so anyway.”

Looking at Aronai, Darien says “So who are you?”  Turning to the others, “A friend of yours?”


----------



## Someone (Nov 18, 2003)

Dunathar reappears when the orcs are out of sight.



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> "That was the largest orc squad I think I’ve seen. They’re usually less than half that size around this area. And they usually attack right away, or retreat right away to get their friends. They seemed a little unusual, didn’t they? What were those animals?”




*"Orcs from lands far away. That sounds like if someone were gathering them; no small feat, if I know something about orcs."* says the dwarf.* "I wonder if that has something to do with the rumours we heard a bout a war brewing."*


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

Zanock sheats his falchion as he watches the passing orcs.

When the orcs are gone, Zanock tells Darien absentmindedly, without being very serious: "No worries. Orcs think mighty of you. Orcs scared to fight you.", before he takes a look at the newcomer as well.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 18, 2003)

Aronai moves up closer to Darien, studying him a little as he approaches. "You are Darien, then? My name is Aronai," he says casually. "A letter was sent to me at my grove." He pauses. With a mumble, he adds, "Couldn't have been better timing, actually." Aronai looks briefly at the others and turns back. "I was asked to meet you here and accompany your caravan. So here I am. At your service...so to speak."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 18, 2003)

Rowyn dutifully keeps watch at the back, praying that no more groups will appear.

When Darien returns, she replies, "Parley seemed to be the only thing _to_ do. They would have wiped us out."


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 18, 2003)

Devan lets out a long sigh of relief as the orcs pass.  When Darien is done speaking , Devan will catch up to him.  
"Excuse me Darien, I hope I wasn't out of line earlier.  I was just concerned for the safety of the caravan, I'm certainly no captain.  I just did what I thought was right."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 18, 2003)

“Related to the war?”  Darien thinks on Dunathar’s comment.  “Goruka has Orc soldiers, and Hobgoblins too, but how would they control them here, from a distance?”

“The World is changing.  The Golden Emperor founded the Jangis Empire on the basis of Law and Good, defeating many Evil creatures to do so.  But the Light of Law and Good has been dimming for many centuries.  Today, many years after The Golden Emperor ascended to the heavens, the world is a different place.  Even the Jangis Empire’s own armies are filled with Hobgoblins and other Evil creatures.  Of the Three Great Civilizations of the World - Jangis, Iodaban, and Vindra, none shine as a beacon of Law and Good.”

“The Kingdom of Shillen may well be the last bastion of Law and Good in the World.  And Shillen is being beaten down, by Goruka to the north and Pachen to the east.  But as long as we have faith, and continue in our fight to rid the world of Evil, Heironeous will lead us to victory.  I have no doubt of that.”

Darien turns to Zanock, quite pleased by the orc’s explanation.  “Yes, that makes sense!  Of course they’d be afraid of me!  We’re much more disciplined and effective soldiers then those orcs, no offense intended!  It’s all about combat tactics I tell you!”

Aronai studies Darien.  Darien is a capable-looking, well-built human male with a graying beard and a battle-scar on his left cheek.  He’s wearing banded mail under his cloak, and has a longsword, a shortsword, and a composite longbow within easy reach.

“A letter, eh?  You might want to show that to Rowyn.  She received a letter too.  So I guess I’ll put you in the rear guard with her and these others.  I’m paying four gold a day.  I’ll give you eight gold when we arrive in Carodan.  I can tell you’re not a regular guard, so I’m not going to tell you what to do.  I tried that with these others, but it didn’t seem to work.  Unless… are you a veteran?  Do you know about cavalry battle formations?”

To Rowyn, “Aye, parley seemed to be the wise thing to do.  Do you think we would’ve been wiped out?  Including Aronai here, we have eighteen mounted guards and eleven drivers, not counting the merchants.  Compared to twenty four orcs.  Problem is we’re all spread out, and they were all right here.  And we didn't know how many there were.”

“Devan, you weren’t out of line as far as I’m concerned.  I’m glad you were around.  I had no idea what was going on, myself.”


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 18, 2003)

"No, sorry. I'm no soldier. But hopefully I'll be of help."

Aronai turns to the woman who had been next to him. "Are you Rowyn?" He pulls out his letter and shows it to her. "I would be interested to see if yours matched mine."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita knees her horse close to Zanock.  "You didn't tell him what the orc propsed to you," she says softly in orcish.  "Are you interested in preserving the Shillen civilization?  Perhaps you should ride forth to meet them on the 6th day, and find out what they're planning.  It's odd to see an orc spending his time with humans.  What brings you to this task?"


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 18, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert is relieved to see the orcs go. _Oufff ... I thought they would never leave ! Travellers ... yeah right !_ Filbert would have tell them to move along but he was simply too afraid.

Bert later joins the conversation between Aronai and Rowyn. He approaches them with a big smile. "Hi there ! I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, at your service. So you received a letter telling you to go to Carodan ? Odd, it seems everyone Darien has hired recently had one of these. Even Zanock, over there, had one." He points to the big orc. "I wonder what they want from all of us."


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 18, 2003)

Hearing filbert talk he goes and joins them.  
"Letter? I got one too.  I wonder what this is about.  Not sure if I have introduced myself properly yet.  My name is Devan Torington."


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 19, 2003)

"Greetings, Filbert. It is my pleasure to travel with one of the Halfling. You are a pleasant people. As to the letter, it is certainly curious. Though I suspect I was not sent because of my renown, but more to send me away. But that is an entirely different matter." Aronai's smile is relaxes and comes easy.

"And you, Devan Torington. A pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 19, 2003)

Rowyn waves from the back of the last wagon. "I'm Rowyn! I won't bore you with my full name or my history, but suffice it to say that it is sufficiently gnomish." She smiles a bit impishly. "It seems odd we all got these letters," she continues, including Devan and Filbert in the conversation. "I don't know of what possible use a bard could be to the Kingdom." She shrugs a little. "But, well met and all! I am so glad those orcs are gone . . . but I'm not sure even Zanock could convince them Darien would beat them. I wonder what he actually said." She shrugs again, and smiles at Aronai. "So, other than the letter, what brings you here? I'm sure we all have reasons beyond the obvious."


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 19, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Rowyn waves from the back of the last wagon. "I'm Rowyn! I won't bore you with my full name or my history, but suffice it to say that it is sufficiently gnomish." She smiles a bit impishly. "It seems odd we all got these letters," she continues, including Devan and Filbert in the conversation. "I don't know of what possible use a bard could be to the Kingdom." She shrugs a little. "But, well met and all! I am so glad those orcs are gone . . . but I'm not sure even Zanock could convince them Darien would beat them. I wonder what he actually said." She shrugs again, and smiles at Aronai. "So, other than the letter, what brings you here? I'm sure we all have reasons beyond the obvious."



"Actually, the letter is pretty much my reason, though I believe my Elders were more than happy to send me on my way. I have a bit of the wanderlust, you see. I enjoy traveling to new places and seeing new things. This trip accomplishes two things: it gives my Elders something to do with me, and it gives me somewhere new to go. Though was use a wandering Druid is escapes me. But I must say I'm very much looking forward to it. This looks to be quite the odd mix of travelers. It should be a rather enjoyable journey. It's all about the journey," he adds with a wink. "And it should be all the more fun with a Bard around. And a Gnomish one, at that. You'll be sure to regale us with song and story, I'm sure?"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 19, 2003)

Darien is practically glowing, looking just a little too pleased with himself for scaring the orcs off.  He seems to be a bit off day.  He’s not quite used to these kinds of things happening.  He sees Dunathar and Filbert staring at him, and he quiets down and returns to normal.

Dunathar and Filbert, though, weren’t staring at Darien.  They were staring at Darien's horse.  Yesterday, the horse had been badly beaten by an ogre’s club.  Today, the horse looks as good as new!

Meanwhile, Etherial joins in the conversation.  “I am Etherial, of the Ivory Brotherhood.  I had just completed my studies as I received my letter.  For me, this is not surprising.  Many people request the services of the Ivory Brotherhood.  Nonetheless, I too wonder what sort of ‘help’ House Dharnan thinks a group such as ours can give.  If it is to prepare for an upcoming war, or fight these marauding bands of evil humanoids directly, I fear we are not the right group for that."

OOC: Experimenting with color


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 20, 2003)

*Bert, Halfling cleric of Fharlanghn*



			
				Dimwhit said:
			
		

> "Actually, the letter is pretty much my reason, though I believe my Elders were more than happy to send me on my way. I have a bit of the wanderlust, you see. I enjoy traveling to new places and seeing new things. This trip accomplishes two things: it gives my Elders something to do with me, and it gives me somewhere new to go. Though was use a wandering Druid is escapes me. But I must say I'm very much looking forward to it. This looks to be quite the odd mix of travelers. It should be a rather enjoyable journey. It's all about the journey," he adds with a wink. "And it should be all the more fun with a Bard around. And a Gnomish one, at that. You'll be sure to regale us with song and story, I'm sure?"




Filbert seems interested by what the human just said. "You're a druid ? Funny that your and organisation would be against wanderlust. For me, it quite the opposite. Well, that is if you can call the church of the Dweller on the Horizon an organisation. It's more loose group of like-minded individuals. Anyway ... It's seems your philosophy is close to Fharlanghn dogma. Take on a journey, see and experience new things..." As the halfling speaks, Aronai (and any of the newcomers for that matter) notices that he's wearing a wooden medallion, carved to depict a moon crescent hanging above the horizon line.

"Also, I think we should keep the fact that we received those letters to ourselves. We heard that house Dharnan might be in trouble ... or looking for trouble. And I don't trust every one on this caravan." Filbert's gaze turns toward the merchants' wagon, his face serious now. It doesn't take a lot of time for him to return to his usual smiling face though.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 20, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "You're a druid ? Funny that your and organisation would be against wanderlust. For me, it quite the opposite. Well, that is if you can call the church of the Dweller on the Horizon an organisation. It's more loose group of like-minded individuals. Anyway ... It's seems your philosophy is close to Fharlanghn dogma. Take on a journey, see and experience new things..."
> 
> "Also, I think we should keep the fact that we received those letters to ourselves. We heard that house Dharnan might be in trouble ... or looking for trouble. And I don't trust every one on this caravan."




"Well, in defense of my Elders, it was probably less my wanderlust and more my disappearing for days without telling them ahead of time. But it does sound like I share the philosophy of Fharlanghn. The journey is truly it's own reward."

"If you think we should keep the letters to ourselves, I'll go along with that. It never hurts to be cautious. Paranoid, maybe...but not cautious."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 20, 2003)

*Rowyn, female gnomish Brd 1*

Rowyn smiles. "Sure, sure, but I don't know how good my stories and songs are," she says modestly. At Bert's interjection, she adds, "I am sure Fharlanghn would be glad to have you in his church, Aronai." When Bert's mood turns darker, she frowns slightly. "What makes you say that? Who is not trustworthy?" She shoots a glance at Zanock, again wondering what he actually said to the orcs. "I have kept my letter mostly secret though, for the situation seemed to warrant secrecy."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2003)

You proceed on your journey.  In the rain, with the low visibility, there’s not much to look at.  You spend a lot of time looking down at the road itself.  The Trade Road was built millennia ago by the Jangis Empire.  It is part of a network of roads that tied their vast empire together.  The road you are on is simply called “The Trade Road” by the locals.  Rowyn learned the original name of the road in her studies of history, but she can’t remember it right now.  Not that it really matters, she muses.  The road is thirty feet wide, slightly higher then its surroundings, with drainage ditches on both sides.  The road surface was once made entirely of flagstone and cobblestone.  Shillen maintained the road pretty well over the centuries, but over the last couple decades it has fallen into some disrepair.  The most recent repairs have been done in a pretty ad-hoc manner.  You see gravel, sawn timbers, or even just packed earth in spots.  

About an hour after the orcs pass you come upon a bridge.  In the rain, it comes up on you pretty unexpectedly.  It is the Rillathane Bridge, also built by the Jangis Empire.  The Rillathane Bridge is an extraordinarily well-built, massive construction, spanning five hundred feet in a series of tiered arches.  The road bed is a continuation of the Trade Road, thirty feet wide.  The bridge is in remarkably good repair.  You peer down into the mists below the bridge, but cannot see the bottom.

This is a good place for an ambush.  Luckily, Darien and members of the front guard had scouted the area well before the caravan arrived.

As you are crossing the Rillathane Bridge, the rain stops.  The water slides off your hats and hoods, or your faces if you lack them, dripping off your cloaks and clothes and armor.  As the rains stop and the sun comes out your visibility improves.  You see over the sides of the bridge to the gorge two hundred feet below you.  On the bottom of the gorge is the Krin River, which is sixty feet wide.   Surrounding the river, below the bridge, is the small hamlet of Muck.  On either side of the bridge are narrow pathways leading down the cliff walls to Muck.  The pathways look too narrow for anything larger than a medium sized creature to traverse easily.

Just past the Rillathane Bridge is the caravan stop.  The stop is located right next to the gorge.  A pathway leading to the bottom of the gorge, and to Muck, is here.  Unlike the previous caravan stop, this one is paved, much as the road is.  There is also a large sculpture here.  It looks like a fountain, with many stone basins at different levels.  You learn that this sculpture is a well.  The lower basins are trough-like for animals, while others are higher up, and meant for use by persons.

Two figures, one an impossibly tall man, the other an impossibly tall boy, are seen behind the fountain.  As you get closer, they move out from behind the fountain.  Their movements are a bit strange.  Then as they emerge completely from behind the fountain, you see why.  Their lower bodies are that of horses.  You recognize them as centaurs.  You see that the adult centaur is wounded.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 21, 2003)

*Bert*

To Rowyn: (OOC : if Darien is close enough to hear this, Filbert will not say it for now.)
"Well, I don't want to alarm you or anything. Mavdeno seems friendly and helpful but the all-seeing power of Fharlanghn tells me otherwise. I'm not telling you to avoid her but I'm not sure what her agenda is so be on your guard. "

To the centaurs:
"By the horizon, what happen to you ? Do you need any assistance ?"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 21, 2003)

Rowyn nods in response to Bert's comment. "Fharlangan is wise."

[Rowyn's reaction to the centaurs will depend on the answers to these two questions. 1) What is their status among the people of Shillen, i.e., are they enemies, are they legend, etc.? and 2) What does Rowyn personally know of centaurs?]


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 21, 2003)

Aronai shows obvious concern for the injured Centaur. He gets off his horse and moves a few feet toward the two. In Elvish, he speaks, "Friend Centaur, you are injured. May my companions and I help you?"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 21, 2003)

Centaurs are pretty uncommon, but everyone’s heard of them.  Everyone knows they are woodland creatures who mostly shun the company of outsiders.  They are mostly considered friendly creatures by good folk, although its rare for them to actually become friends.  Most of you know that they are usually good.  In areas far from large forests (this area has many small forests, but none large enough to house centaurs), centaur sightings are very rare.  In areas closer to large forests, less so.  Rowyn, coming from the Severin Forest, is fairly familiar with them.  As far as Rowyn knows, they have not involved themselves in any of the recent wars.  Aronai knows they are about as strong and tough as a heavy warhorse, but one that’s intelligent and can fire arrows.  Devan has heard about their powerful bows.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 21, 2003)

Rowyn hops off the wagon and heads toward the centaurs cautiously, hoping the scene isn't an ambush. Sabala follows. "Do you require aid?" she calls in Common.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 21, 2003)

The paved caravan stop is about 200 feet by 200 feet.  The well is in the center.  There are posts along the perimeter, where torches or lanterns can be placed.  Beyond the posts are groves of trees and meadow.  The caravan pulls into the stop and the drivers maneuver their wagons about in a dance of orchestrated chaos.  They arrange the wagons in a semi-circle, backed up against the cliff.  The stairs down the cliff are in the middle of the half-circle.  There won’t be any patrols tonight.  Rather, the perimeter will be lit with torches, and the drivers will keep watch from their wagons.  The rear guard will be keeping watch with the drivers for the first half of the night, and the front guard will be keeping watch the second half.

Darien and the front guards go ahead to speak with the centaur, but only for a moment.  It looks like they cannot communicate with them.  Not seeing the centaurs as a threat, the guards leave and head down the cliff stairs to have dinner and go to sleep.  They are heading to The Riverfolk Brewery and Inn, located sixty feet down the face of the cliff, built into the actual cliff wall.  This is where everyone will be sleeping, when they’re not on watch.

As the last wagons pull into the caravan stop the rear guard heads towards the fountain-well and the centaurs.  As you get closer to the well you see that all of its basins are full.  You see the handles of pumps, but there’s little need to pump now.  The rain has topped off the basins.  The centaurs are just filling waterskins as you arrive.

The centaurs resemble strongly built human males with horses as their bottom halves.  They have red roan fur, and hair falling past their shoulders.  They have fine quality composite longbows, and several weapons and bags slung over their shoulders and backs.  You soon realize you can only communicate with them in Elvish.  

“Thank you Kind People. I would welcome any assistance.  I am Polindun, and this is my son Bolandun.  We were attacked by Humans, not long ago.  Luckily, we seem to have lost our pursuers in the rain.  We came here to rest a bit before continuing.  We will stay here tonight, in that grove of trees, before returning to our homes tomorrow.  These lands are teeming with bandits.  In fact, bandits usually camp on this bridge, collecting ‘tolls’.  It looks like they were driven off by the rain today.  Not that you need to worry though, I’m sure your caravan could afford the ‘toll’ or fight off the bandits.  Because I am alone, traveling with my young son, they chose to attack us instead.  I might have fought them, but because of my young son, I fled.”

“Father, I am not afraid of the God-Killers!”

“Please, Bolandun, do not use that term.  They are called ‘Humans’.  We Centaurs sometimes refer to Humans as God-Killers.  As Humans have covered the World, pushing out the other races, so have the Human Gods pushed the Elder Gods out, until now the Human Gods are the most powerful gods above, just as the Humans are the most powerful of the races below.  As it is in the world, so it is in the heavens, it seems.  There is no offense in the term.  It is a term of both fear and respect.”

“Strangely, most creatures pay only lip service to their gods, if they bother to worship one at all.  Even the Humans, who have the most powerful gods in the heavens.”

“But who are you fine people?  And what kind of aid can you give me?  It is for my wound, yes?”  He had washed his wounds with water, but they are still gaping and raw.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 21, 2003)

Rowyn looks expectantly at Aronai. _I should have studied Elvish,_ she thinks to herself. If Aronai doesn't translate, and no one else offers, she will study the Centaurs carefully, committing to memory their movements and their expressions.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 21, 2003)

OOC: Wow, am I the only one who speaks Elvish?

Aronai relays the information to the others in the group, not leaving out any of the information, to the best of his ability, anyway. After finishing, he says to the group, "Are any of you healers? I can bind his wounds, and in the morning offer more proper healing. Unless any of you can offer more immediate healing.

He turns to the Centaur and speaks in Elvish, "We will be happy to offer you healing, as best we can. As as long as you camp near us, we will help to fight off the bandits if they return again."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita dismounts and approaches the centaurs slowly.  "perhaps we can help you, sirs," she says in common.  "What happened?"


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 22, 2003)

*Bert*

_And I once thought the elven Pellir taught me would be useless._ Filbert approaches the older centaur and adresses him in elven. "Nice to meet you, traveller. I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, a wandering devotee of Fharlanghn. I can provide you with some healing for I don't only pay lip service to my god." Filbert stretches to touch the wound of the tall creature and chants some prayers to Fharlanghn. Quickly, positive energy flows from him to Bolandun (OOC : dropping Obscuring Mist for a Cure Light 1d8+1). "There, that should be better" he says with a smile. "But your view is a bit narrow, don't you think ? Those you call Human Gods accept all kind of worshippers, not just humans. Fharlanghn watches over all travellers, whatever they'd be human, centaur or from an other race. It was not just luck that guided us to you..."


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2003)

The centaurs are of little interest to Dunathar, being both ununderstandable and part-horse. He simply looks for a good place to spend the night.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 22, 2003)

Devan watches everyone interact with the centaurs, he is not too interested in them though he would very much like to see them shoot their bows.  He just helps set up camp with the others.


----------



## Thels (Nov 22, 2003)

Backtrack: Zanock is a little startled as Manzanita speaks to him in orc. After a moment, he replies, happy to speak in his own tongue: "I will stay with the group until the 6th day, like I promised. Besides, I do not know the way ahead. I will go see them that day. Why I'm here? To see the world. I've seen enough of my orcish clanmates, but there's so much else on the world."
________________________________________________

Zanock listens with great interest to Aronai as he translates for the Centaurs, meanwhile taking a good look at their physical shapes, trying to compare them to that of humans, orcs and horses, wondering just how strong they could be.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 22, 2003)

Filbert says "Nice to meet you, traveller. I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, a wandering devotee of Fharlanghn. I can provide you with some healing for I don't only pay lip service to my god..." 

Filbert steps forward, preparing to cast a spell to heal the centaur.  Before he can cast, you hear a shout.

“Keep away from that!  It’s ours!” 

Seven mounted human riders appear 150 feet to the north.  They have their bows out, with arrows nocked.  

Manzanita, Aronai, and Rowyn can act now if they wish to.

_Surprise Initiative_
Manzanita
Humans (6)
Human (1)
Aronai
Rowyn


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 22, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita scowls and steps back, saying nothing for now.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 23, 2003)

Rowyn looks around, spotting the humans. In Common, she says to them, "What's yours? The centaur?" Depending on the actions of the humans, she will act hostilely or not. [Waiting to see what happens. ]


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 23, 2003)

Aronai, silently regretting his current spell selection (  ), waits silently, preparing to cast a spell if hostilities ensue.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2003)

*-- Surprise Round (partial) --*

Manzanita moves further away from the humans, behind the others, waiting to see what happens.

The humans draw their bows and fire at the surprised centaur.  Three of the arrows hit!  Polindun is staggered badly, nearly falling.

OOC:  Please note surprise initiative has been rolled, but you are not necessarily in combat.  The other characters will have initiative rolled if they decide to enter combat (or someone else decides for them).  If they decide to take action after the surprise round is over, you can go ahead and describe it now.

The centaurs are just to the west of the well.  Bert, Aronai, Rowyn and Manzanita are 15-20 feet to the west of the well, near the centaurs.  Their mounts are behind them (to the west).  Zanock, Etherial, and Alan are still mounted on their horses, and are 45-50 feet to the west of the well, behind the others.  Devan and Dunathar have dismounted and are within the caravan circle helping the drivers set up camp.  They are 60-70 feet to the south of the well, and inside the caravan circle.  They are not aware of what is going on, other than hearing the humans’ shout and maybe a few noises that sound like they might be from combat (arrows hitting a body, perhaps).  

The other guards and merchants are down the cliff at the Riverfolk Brewery and Inn.  The drivers are busying preparing camp.  No one is aware of what is going on.  They are mostly inside the wagon circle.  The wagons are set up in a semi-circle with the wagon horses still hitched.

The humans who have fired at the centaurs are currently 150 feet to the north of the well.

_Surprise Initiative_
Manzanita
Humans (6)
Human (1)
-- action paused --
Aronai
Rowyn


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2003)

Map

The unnamed yellow horses belong to Aronai, Manzanita, Devan and Dunathar.  Please name them.  (Or if you really can’t think of names, let me know and I’ll come up with some.)


----------



## Thels (Nov 23, 2003)

OOC: Zanock will watch the combat, but will not interfere, unless either involved party will attack anyone from the caravan who was not interfering with the combat.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 23, 2003)

Devan is helping the caravan set up when he hears someone start shouting.  He stops for a second and listens, then he hears a noise he has heard many times.  The sound of an arrow being shot.

"_Something is not right_"  He thinks to himself.  

Devan reaches for his bow off his arm.  Then looks over to Dunathar.

"Did you hear that?"

He then heads up to where the rest of the group was.

OOC:  I am assuming I heard something like combat.  If I didn't then I would just keep setting up camp.  Also , you can just name my horse.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 24, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita will move swiftly to put the well between her and the charging humans.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2003)

Rowyn also moves so the well covers her, and she then calls Sabala to her. She will ready an action to sing if any of her party gets into combat. [When do the centaurs act?] She rustles in her bag, looking for her potion of cure light.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 24, 2003)

*Bert*

Once he recovers from his initial surprise, Bert will move between the centaurs and the bandits (in N26) and cast _Obscuring Mist_. "Now ! Make a run for it !"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 24, 2003)

[Never mind about the centaurs, I reread the post and saw that it was a surprise round. ]

Rowyn starts singing in response to Bert's casting.


----------



## Someone (Nov 25, 2003)

"Yes, sounded like arrows." says Dunathar. "What´s going on, more hobgoblins?"


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't think I've gone yet during the surprise round...

Aronai spends the partial round pulling out his sling and gets ready to let loose.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 25, 2003)

[ No, the timing is a little off. I haven't gone yet either. So I guess I would move, Aronai would get out his sling, and then all the rest of the stuff would happen, in whatever initiative order. ]


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

OOC:  Alan’s horse is now named Striker.  Manzanita’s horse is Dasher.  Aronai’s horse is Leaf, and Dunathar’s horse is Stupid   Feel free to make new names if you don’t like these.

*-- Surprise Round (cont) --*

*Aronai* pulls out his sling and gets ready to let loose.

*Rowyn* was about to ask the humans “What’s yours? The centaur?”  Seeing them fire their arrows, she rushes over to take cover behind the large well.  Sabala hears Rowyn’s call and follows after her.  Rowyn begins to sing.

*-- Round 1 --*

*Dunathar*, thinking the hobgoblins might have returned, hustles back to his new friends, sticking to the wagons in case he needs to duck in their shadows.

*Devan*, hearing the arrows, pulls out his bow as he hustles forward to join his fellows.

*Manzanita* moves over to join Rowyn behind the well.  Rowyn and Sabala squeeze together for Manzanita to fit.

*Polindun* takes off one of his shoulder bags and gives it to Bolandun.  “Bolandun, the tribes must receive the scroll!  Hurry!  I will cover your retreat.  You must run now!”  Then he draws his bow, standing his ground, facing his attackers.  

*Bolandun*’s expression is tortured as he takes the package, tears welling up in his eyes.  “Follow quickly, father,” he says, and runs off.  He goes south into the caravan circle, and then east out of it, running along the cliff.

*Bert* steps bravely forward, placing himself between the humans and the centaur.  Polindun is surprised that this little halfling would place himself in such a dangerous spot.  Then Bert calls upon the power of Fharlanghn.  The air around him coalesces into mists, swirling around him and Polindun, granting concealment.  He calls out in Elvish to Polindun, "Now ! Make a run for it !"  

Polindun says “It’s no use, brave little halfling, they are faster than me.  But your mist will help me buy time for Bolandun to escape.”

The *humans*, seeing the cloud that Bert had conjured, yell to the rest of the visible party (Aronai, Zanock, Devan, Etherial and Alan) “Curse you!  We said it’s ours!”  “Come on lads!  Finish it off!”  They advance sixty feet and, remembering Polindun’s last position, fire their arrows into the mist.  Most miss wide, but one hits, and you hear the sound of the centaur falling heavily to the ground.  The humans cheer.  To the party they say “Don’t touch it, it’s ours!  Garik, you stay here with it, the rest of us will go catch the other one!”  The humans are now 90 feet away.  They are spread out in a line, ten feet apart from each other, with what looks like their leader in the center.

*Alan*, eager as always for battle, charges in with his shield in one hand and his bastard sword in another.  He attacks the nearest rider, who you guess is Garik, with his horse.  Striker hits the human with a hoof.  The human is knocked unconscious, and falls off his horse onto the ground in a heap.

*Etherial*, getting over his surprise, moves next to Zanock and casts Positive Energy Reserve on him.  Zanock is cured 4 hp, to 11 hp.  “Bandits!  We must warn the others!”

_Initiative_
Dunathar
Devan
Manzanita
Centaurs
Bert
Humans (6)
Human (1)
Alan
Etherial
-- action paused --
Aronai
Horses
Rowyn
Dogs


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

*Map*


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 25, 2003)

[Where's the kid on the map, or in relation to what we can see on the map?] Rowyn, still singing, reaches into her pack to grab her potion of cure light. She heads into the mist to find the centaur and orders Sabala to guard the party (attacking if necessary).


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Bolandun is running east of Wagon 10.


----------



## Someone (Nov 25, 2003)

Dunathar gets the crowssbow and fires at the first enemy he´s able to see.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 25, 2003)

Devan senses come to life as the scene unfolds around him.  He moves a little closer.  Then,  Without a second thought he grabs an arrow.  He pulls back on the bow, his mind clears, he takes a deep breath and lets the arrow fly.

OOC:  I want to move next to M22. Then If possible, I will shoot the closest enemy.  +5 to hit.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

*Map* 

Showing centaurs.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

If Devan moves to M22 (K5 on the new map), he won’t be able to see the humans.  The obscuring mist around Bert gives 100% concealment, 50% for creatures five feet away.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita says softly to Rowyn "Ah, battle is joined.  These cruel humans bandits are of no use to society.  I will gladly contribute to their destruction."  She moves away from the well, following Rowyn, in order to be able to see the centuar.  Then she will prepare a daze spell to cast upon any of the hunters entering her vision.

_OOC:  I can't see the map.  Anyone know why?_


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 25, 2003)

Rowyn smiles a bit crookedly at the elf's comment, wondering at her thought processes. _So eager to kill,_ she thinks to herself. [No idea . . . I've been getting all the pics just fine. ]


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 25, 2003)

OOC:  ah , gotcha.  Well , Devan will move to 9e, then shoot.  Just anywhere he can get a shot off basically.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 26, 2003)

[ Rowyn is heading toward J7. Obviously, since she won't be able to see very well, she'll shoot for there, but will stop whenever she finds the centaur. ]


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 26, 2003)

*Bert*

Bert hears Alan charging. _By the horizon, what is he doing ?? I was only trying to cover their retreat. Now what ? We kill all the bandits ?_. Bert moves besides Polindum (J8 I guess) and channels positive energy to bring the centaur back to his feet (cure light, dropping magic weapon). If he succeed in reviving him, he will urge him to flee again. "Go, Bolandun still needs a living father."

OOC: I don't want to "obscure" everyone but the mist should be larger. It's a 30 ft *radius* spell (in 3.0 ... it was reduce to 20 ft in 3.5).


----------



## silentspace (Nov 26, 2003)

OOC:  Was always confuzzled about that one.  It says 'spreads 30 ft'.  Anyway, let's go with the 30 ft. radius.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 28, 2003)

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

The obscuring mists continue to grow around Bert, reaching its full size of sixty feet in diameter and twenty feet high.

*Aronai (autopilot)* fires a sling bullet at the center human.  He misses.  Then the mists envelop him.

The *horses* drawing the three caravan vehicles closest to you, Wagon 5, the Carriage, and Wagon 6, start to move, the horses frightened by the combat.  

*Wagon 5*’s heavy horses start to move.  Devan is pushed back to the side by the heavy horses.  The horses continue to move straight forward into Dasher.  Dasher strikes out at the charging horses with his hoof, but misses.  Dasher is knocked off its feet.  The horses continues moving, stepping over Dasher.  Wagon 5’s horses continue on into Leaf.  Leaf also misses his hoof attack, but manages to stop the horses from overrunning him.  Wagon 5 is stopped for now.  Dasher is uninjured.

The *Carriage* horses are in the process of turning right to get by the well, but in order to get by, they need to move forward into Manzanita, Rowyn, and Sabala.  Manzanita is knocked back and to the side.  Sabala bites at the horses as they bull rush her, but misses.  She is pushed back, but has nowhere to go, and is tripped.   Rowyn gets caught up by the horses and is bull-rushed a full twenty feet back.  She is still on her feet though.  Sabala is run over by the carriage, and is injured very badly.  She is unconscious and near death.

*Wagon 6* runs wild, turning eastwards, heading off the paved area.

(Pausing here. You can change your actions if you wish.)

_Initiative_
Dunathar
Devan
Manzanita
Centaurs
Bert
Humans (6)
Human (1)
Alan
Drivers
Etherial 
Aronai
Horses
-- action paused --
Rowyn
Dogs


----------



## silentspace (Nov 28, 2003)

*Map*


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 28, 2003)

OOC: Sorry about the autopilot. I got lost in the rounds. But that sounds like a good action.

For the next action:

Aronai, his vision obscured and hearing what seems to be problems with the horses pulling the wagons, casts Calm Animals. He can't see how many he affects, but he does know there are some right close to him.


----------



## Someone (Nov 28, 2003)

Dunathar lowers hiw crossbow, now that the fog spread too much to see anything. Grunting, he jumps into the moving wagin near him and tries to hide.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Her attention diverted by the wagon, Manzanita attempts to keep clear of the moving wagons & carriages.  If possible, she will attempt to jump onto the carriage & rein in the horses.  "The horses are panicking!" she shouts in common.  "They are pulling the carriage away!"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 28, 2003)

Rowyn grabs her potion of cure light and tries to find Sabala in the mists. If she can, she will give Sabala the potion. She continues to sing.


----------



## Hurricain (Nov 28, 2003)

Devan will move to where he can see the enemies( Near Zanock and Etherial).  If he has a clear shot he will shot.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 28, 2003)

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

*Rowyn* watches in horror as the horses ran over Sabala at the same time that they forced the bard back.  She hears Sabala’s yelps, the thudding of the carriage, and then her silence.  She moves around the panicked horses and the carriage, grabbing her potion of cure light as she goes.  Rowyn’s Inspire Courage is in effect.

*-- Round 2 --*

*Dunathar* jumps into the front of the merchant’s carriage, ducking down low.

*Devan* moves forward, skirting the mist (he has 25% concealment).  His arrow strikes the human nearest Alan.  The human falls.

*Manzanita* moves towards the sounds of Wagon 5 in the mist.  Finding it, she jumps into the driver’s seat.

*Polindun* is unconscious and bleeding.  *Bolandun* is running east.

*Bert* pours Fharlanghn’s healing powers into Polindun, who regains consciousness.  "Go, Bolandun still needs a living father," he says.

*Bandit 2* is down and bleeding.  *Bandit 3* is down.  *Bandit 4* charges into Alan, shooting his bow and attacking with his horse.  All his attacks miss.  *Bandit 5* also wheels around towards Alan.  All of his attacks also miss.  *Bandit 6* moves forward, firing his bow at the only visible target, Zanock.  Zanock is hit, but lightly.  *Bandit 7* hustles his horse forward, skirting the mist.  He fires an arrow at Zanock as he moves, but misses badly.

*Bandit 1* moves up and begins speaking arcane words, moving his hands as he does so.  Despite wearing studded leather armor, a magical spell springs forth from his hands.  Devan and Zanock feel waves of drowsiness overcome them, and they fall asleep.  Zanock falls off his horse, but lands softly.  Braveheart and Leaf are also affected, but resist the spell’s effect.

*Alan*, realizing he’s all alone, moves his horse back, staying out of reach of the bandits, and into the center of the mist.  Seeing Bert, he wheels his horse around facing north.

The *drivers* scramble.  Most run towards their wagons, jumping into the driver’s seat if they can, otherwise just climbing onto the back.  Driver 5 manages to make it into the driver’s seat of Wagon 5, next to Manzanita.  Driver 7 manages to make it onto the carriage.  A few wagons (including the running Wagon 6) still do not have drivers.  One driver dashes down the stairs, to warn the others.

*Etherial* fires his crossbow at Bandit 7, who is hit and falls from his horse.  He’s getting quite good at taking enemies out with his crossbow!  Etherial then spurs his horse into the mist, gaining concealment.  “Zanock and Devan are under a sleep spell!” he yells to the others.

(Pausing here.  You may change your actions if you wish.)

_Initiative_
Dunathar
Devan
Manzanita
Centaurs
Bert
Bandits 2-7
Bandit 1
Alan
Drivers
Etherial
-- action paused --
Aronai
Horses
Rowyn
Dogs

_Status_
Devan is sleeping
Rowyn’s Inspire Courage is in effect
Sabala is unconscious and bleeding
Zanock is sleeping, and has 8 hp
Bandit 2 is down
Bandit 3 is down
Bandit 7 is down


----------



## silentspace (Nov 28, 2003)

*Map*


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2003)

*Manzanita*

"We must stop this wagon; I must return to help the others!" she shouts at the driver. Assuming they are able to stop the wagon, she'll hop into the mist, then double back to exit the mist and cast a sleep spell at the bandits.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 1, 2003)

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Aronai* gestures at the panicking animals as he speaks calming magic.  The horse closest to him calms down, but the other one does not.  With only one horse panicked, the wagon keeps moving, but at a much slower rate.

*Wagon 5* continues to move at walking speed, turning left.  Dasher manages to get up and move out of the way.  Piece of Meat and Leaf also move out of the way.

The horses pulling the *Carriage* continue to panic, riding out of the mist to the northeast.

*Wagon 6* also continues moving.

*Rowyn* finds her way to Sabala blocked by the Carriage.  She runs around it, ending the round by Sabala’s side with her potion ready.  Sabala looks very bad.

*-- Round 3 --*

*Dunathar* takes a shot from the moving carriage.  His crossbow bolt flies true, and Bandit 4 falls.

*Devan* is magically asleep

*Manzanita*, now free of the mist, studies the locations and carefully places her Sleep spell.  She places it close to the bandit leader and a little behind.  If the leader is stronger than the horse, he will probably be unaffected.  But if the leader as strong as the horse, the leader will be closer to the center of the spell, and may fall.  Her plan works!  Both the bandit leader and Bandit 5 fall asleep, and fall off their horses.  Both hit the ground hard.

*Polindun* thanks Bert and chases after Bolandun.  As he moves, he sees that only one bandit is left standing.  From a distance he lets an arrow fly, and hits Bandit 6 solidly in the chest (critical!).  Bandit 6 dies instantly.

_Combat over!  _


----------



## silentspace (Dec 1, 2003)

Rowyn sees that Sabala is near death (-9 hp).  She feeds her potion to Sabala, stabilizing her.  She is unconscious (-3 hp).

Alan and Etherial, who are mounted on their horses, chase after the lost wagon.  Alan jumps into it, and manages to calm the horses, returning to the caravan.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 1, 2003)

Aronai will check to make sure everyone in the party is fine. If anyone else is unconscious and in need, he will cast a cure minor wounds to stop the bleeding. He will also use his heal skill on anyone who needs it. If no one needs his help, he'll attempt to calm any other of the group's horses.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 1, 2003)

Aronai surveys the companions.  He finds that Zanock is injured slightly (8/12 hp).  Rowyn’s dog Sabala is unconscious (-3/13 hp) but stable.  No one else is injured.  The animals look to be under control.

In the distance you hear Palindum calling out to Bolandun.  Bolandun is stopping and heading back.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

Rowyn stands over Sabala, at a loss for what to do. She doesn't know how to treat most animals, dogs included. _I fed her the potion, what else can I do?_ she thinks frantically. The steady rise and fall of the dog's breath and the slowing of her bleeding reassures her, but Rowyn still worries that Sabala isn't moving around or trying to stand. She looks around, hoping someone near sees and understands what to do.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Rowyn stands over Sabala, at a loss for what to do. She doesn't know how to treat most animals, dogs included. _I fed her the potion, what else can I do?_ she thinks frantically. The steady rise and fall of the dog's breath and the slowing of her bleeding reassures her, but Rowyn still worries that Sabala isn't moving around or trying to stand. She looks around, hoping someone near sees and understands what to do.




Aronai sees that Rowyn is distressed about her dog (or takes a wild leap to that assumption  ). He goes to the dog to see what he can do. He casts a minor cure spell, but it doesn't bring the dog to consciousness. Using his skills at healing, he cleans up the wounds and binds them up. "Your dog will be fine. If he (or she, depending on what he notices) is not awake in the morning, I will be able to do more to help. In the meantime, we'll change these bandages in a couple hours. But he'll be fine."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 1, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Does anyone know the law around here?  Shall we bind these sleeping bandits and take them to the authorities, or is hunting Centaurs legal?"


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 1, 2003)

Rowyn nods gratefully to Aronai. "Thank you for your help. I'll let you know." She arranges Sabala so she is in a comfortable position, and then turns to Manzanita. "I certainly hope hunting them isn't legal!" She looks around again, this time to see if anyone can answer Manzanita's question.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 1, 2003)

*Divine Right in Shillen*

As in most kingdoms of the world, ultimate power in Shillen lies with the King or Queen.  It is believed that the king and the royal family carry within them the Divine Spark, allowing them to rule by Divine Right.  All the Greater Noble Families in Shillen and beyond carry this Spark within them.  It is what defines them as a Greater Noble Family.  All other nobles and aristocrats, regardless of how powerful they may be, are considered Lesser Nobles, no matter how many millennia their families have held power.  All of the great kingdoms of the civilized lands are ruled by a king through Divine Right.  In some kingdoms, however, it is whispered that the real power lies in non-noble hands, such as in a prime minister, or a spouse with a Common lineage.  

The smaller kingdoms, such as the Hanin Kingdoms, as well as the barbarian kingdoms, are often ruled by persons without noble heritage.  As strange as that may seem, it does not seem to offend the citizens of those countries, or their gods.  Perhaps Divine Right is not needed in smaller kingdoms.

All of the great kingdoms are predominantly human.  No other race creates such large, powerful nations.  Most elves, dwarves, gnomes and halflings live in relatively small bands or clans.  There are larger organizations, kingdoms even, but compared to the kingdoms of the shorter-lived humans, they are small.  The dwarves of Keldric Hall have a king, for example, although they are still considered a part of Shillen.  When they have kingdoms they are small.  Elves, dwarves, gnomes and halflings do not have the concept of Divine Right of Kings.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 1, 2003)

*Laws of Shillen*

Since power lies in the body of the King or Queen, the study of Law is not the study of a written code or rules.  There are no Books of Law.  Rather, the practice of Law is an exercise in extending the power of the King.  The King cannot be everywhere and make all decisions.  To help in this regard, there are a series of agents which have been empowered to enforce the Law.  These include not only governing nobility (Dukes, Earls, Barons etc), but also local Lords and Sheriffs.  In cases where a Greater Noble is unavailable, or unwilling, to make a ruling, a judge is used.   Judges are usually well-known, important members of the community, such as priests (esp. the High Priests of Shillen), wealthy landowners, or guildmasters. In the case of a trial, Lawyers may present arguments.  In the case of a hearing by the King or a Greater Noble, Lawyers may petition to present a case, but the petition is not always granted.  

Shillen is a lawful good kingdom, founded by Greater Noble Families who worship Heironeous.  This should give a fair basis as to what the King believes is Lawful or Unlawful.

Authorities and civilians make arrests when something is done that is believed to offend either the King or the King’s Peace.  In addition to the obvious crimes (murder, robbery, etc), slavery and necromancy (creating and/or using undead) have historically offended the King.  At least this was the case when House Dharnan held the throne.  There is some question as to how the Venerable Zenfan will make judgements.  He has been in power for twenty years, but Law is a broad topic with many subtleties and nuances.

Punishments are swift and severe.  Usually the punishment is a fine or execution.  Jails are used while waiting for trial, or to hold persons unable to pay their fines until such time as they can be paid (or the prisoner dies).  Occasionally public flogging or exile are used.  Permanent mutilation, however, is frowned upon.

--

As a professional Lawyer, Manzanita has studied the records of judgements and trials in and around Masar.  Prior judgements are often used as a basis for new cases, especially if the prior judgement was decided by a Greater Noble or Royalty.  Since there are no written laws, and the circumstances of each case are different, precedent can have an impact on a case.

Manzanita has no recollection of any case specifically dealing with the hunting of centaurs.  However, she is certain that this would offend the King or the King’s Peace.  Probably both.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

By the time Darien and the other guards arrive, all the horses are under control and the wagons and carriage are back in place.  They are very impressed that the rear guard took out seven bandits so quickly and with so few injuries to speak of.  

The guards quickly tie up the surviving bandits as you explain what happened.

“You’re a kind-hearted lot, not killing them and all.  As far as I can see, it doesn’t make a difference if their victims are humans or centaurs, they’re still bandits and brigands, and usually killing them just saves the courts the trouble.  A few years ago I would have said to kill the lot of them outright.  These days, though, with so many of our young people dead, I think I’ll take them to Carodan with us as prisoners.  Turn ‘em over to the garrison there, make soldiers out of them.  Rekar, make sure you gag the spell-caster!”

“Since you handled these pretty much yourselves, your welcome to take whatever loot you want.  Anything you don’t want I’ll sell at Carodan and split with the others.”

Dunathar looks over the humans’ equipment:
_masterwork studded leather armor (1)
studded leather armor (6)
mighty composite shortbow (+1 str)
shortbows (6)
quivers (7)
arrows (124)
masterwork battleaxe
battleaxe (6) 
book (1)
58 sp
33 cp
light warhorses (7)
studded leather barding (7)
bit and bridle (7)
saddles (7)
saddlebags (7)
miscellaneous rations, waterskins, torches, blankets._


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Unless others object, Alan, Dunathar and Etherial each want a set of barding for their horses. Dunathar would also like the masterwork studded leather armor.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Rowyn looks up when Darien comes over, and nods her thanks. When he stops speaking, she turns back to Sabala, hoping Aronai is right about her complete recovery.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

A minute later a somewhat portly Dwarven gent wearing a thick apron appears.  It’s Sturdy Stalthas, the proprietor of the Riverfolk Brewery and Inn.  As he smiles at you, his gold tooth gleams in the evening sun.  He’s followed by several other dwarves, who immediately busy themselves by helping to water the horses, refill the well, and generally clean up the caravan stop.

“Argh!  I know those bandits!  They’re part of the lot that camp out on the bridge collecting tolls!  They must be weak in the head, attacking you on their own.  What’s that?  They were attacking the centaurs?  Hrmph.  Must’ve thought they could make a quick buck without any interference.  If they had any brains they would’ve gone and got the other bandits first.  Greedy lot.”

“Anyway, I’m Sturdy Stalthas, and this is my establishment.  Well, not this caravan stop, but keeping it in good order helps business, you know?  Not that there’s been much traffic these days, what with these bandits and all about.  Really now, I’ve been trying to get the Duke to station a garrison here.  The Rillathane Bridge is a very strategic spot.  Maybe there just aren’t enough troops to spare.”

Turning towards the party, he continues, “You’re a pretty impressive lot, taking care of these bandits by yourselves, and so quickly too!  Come talk to me when your watch is over, alright?  I’ve got a strong pot of coffee brewing so I’ll be up all night!”


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Aronai closes a few of Sabala’s wounds with his magic.  He then carefully wraps her wounds and watches over her.  Hopefully this will accelerate her healing over the night.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 2, 2003)

Aronai looks over the loot, but he doesn't find anything of interest.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

Polindun and Bolandun return.  You see that Polindun is still wounded badly.  He speaks in Elvish, “Thank you, my friends.  If it is no trouble, we’d like to still spend the night here.”  He grins.  “Its probably safer here with you than out on our own.”


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 2, 2003)

Rowyn smiles at the dwarf, infected by his good nature. "Thank you," she responds to his offer. When the centaurs return, she smiles at them as well, but since she cannot understand them or speak to them, she turns and busies herself with organizing her belongings. "Thank you again," she says to Aronai. "I'm sure she'll be good as new tomorrow, with your aid."

[OOC: I don't know the bard class at all, since this is the first one I've played, so I don't know if any of that stuff would be useful to me. I should add that I am currently at work and thus have no access to my gaming stuff, so that won't help either. If anything is useful, I'm interested, but Rowyn will allow the others to take what they want first. If anyone asks her opinion--she's not actively seeking to give it--she will say that she thinks the money and the rations should be divided equally among them, but other than that, she will take only after everyone else in the rear guard has had their chance.]


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 2, 2003)

After Devan finally wakes up, he is relieved to see the situation under control.  Looking at the bodies of the bandits, he is happy to see that he got one before he feel asleep.  

Looking over the loot, Devan immediately sees the Mighty short bow and the arrows.  "  I would like these if it's no problem?"  he asks the group.


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 2, 2003)

oops


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 2, 2003)

oops.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Ah, a bow. I am profficient in the art of archery, as are all elves. I believe we have the right to take these weapons as our own, as we are responsible for taking down these bandits, and have no knowledge of who their proper owner would be."

"Greetings, Polindun and Bolandun, we are glad you have survived that assualt. Are you proficient in the common language of the realm? Several of our companions do not know the language of the elves." She says in elvish to the centaurs. "The bandits of this region can be powerful, and evidently these have allies, so your presense tonight would be welcome. We are stronger together. We are heading for Carodon in the morning. Which way are you traveling?"

"Sturdy, It would be a pleasure to visit you this evening. I enjoy a good cup of coffee on a cold night. And it is not often that I am able to enjoy the company of a worldwise dwarf such as yourself."

_OOC:  Manzanita will claim a shortbow, quiver, and 40 arrows.  I will add that to her rogue's gallery entry._


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 3, 2003)

*Bert*

OOC : not much in that loot for the small folk, so Filbert will take nothing.

Filbert is happy to see that the bandits were defeated so quickly. "It's indeed sad that young men like this have to die but banditry can't be tolerated."

Like Rowyn, Bert likes the good nature of the dwarven publican but he declines the offer. "Coffee ? I'll pass, master Dwarf. I simply can't sleep after drinking this stuff. A hot soup would be quite good however. As for the protection of the bridge, if the Duke won't help, perhaps the church of Fharlanghn could do something about it ... since this is an important road point."

He smiles at the approaching centaurs and switches to elven: "Good to see you back on your feet, Polindun. I don't have any objections at you staying for the night and I doubt my compagnons have any. However, I wonder what two centaurs are doing alone on the road." Filbert remembers the order Polindun gave his son in the heat of the fight. "Are you messengers of some kind ?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

“Thank you Manzanita and Filbert,” Polindun replies,  “we will stay then.  I am sorry but neither of us speak Common.  We are heading east to the Severin Forest, back to our home.” 

Polindun turns to Bert.  “Yes, we are messengers of a sort, although we did not plan to be.  Fate has cast us in this role.  I will explain.  But first, I want to thank you, both for your bravery in defending me, and for your kindness in bringing me back from the edge of death.”   He removes a necklace from around his neck and, reaching down, places it over Bert’s neck.  When Polindun was wearing it, it hung down to his collarbone.  On Bert, it hangs down to his belly.  It is a strap made from braided vines, with carved wooden beads.  Each bead is of a different type of wood, and bears simple, yet intricate carvings, reminiscent of the veins of different types of leaves.  “This will identify you as a friend among many Sylvan creatures.  It is a symbol of my tribe.  It is not a gift with any value in gold, but it is a gift of friendship, which I offer humbly.  The friendship of the Sylvan creatures is not given lightly.  Even the Druids find it difficult to gain our trust, but your actions have shown you to be a true friend.” 

”I was invited to a Gathering, in an ancient sacred grove to the west of here, at the foot of what you call the Diamond Mountains.  It was the largest Gathering in many Oak-Lives.  All the Sylvan creatures were there.  Centaurs, dryads, nymphs, treants, and forest gnomes Gathered.  There were even pseudodragons, unicorns, giant owls, and araneas.  And a few wild elves and wood elves too, those elves who remain closer to their Sylvan heritage.  We think one of them may have been a Titan in disguise.  All traveled through the dangerous Civilized lands to Gather in the small grove, right in the middle of Shillen, hidden amidst Civilization.”

”We have watched the wars, and the increasing Evil in the land.  We do not love Civilization, but if we must have Civilization, we prefer Shillen to Goruka.  The Gathering was to decide if we should take action, and take sides.  We needed to decide what to do.  We have decided not to take action.  The scroll which I gave to Bolandun is a record of our meeting.”

To all the Elvish speakers, he asks: ”Tell me, you are all creatures of Civilization, yes?  How do you feel about the latest happenings of Civilization?  What do you think the future will bring?”


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Polindun, I'm glad to hear the sylvan creatures of the forrest are concerned with the activities of Goruka and civilization general.  I hope that you are planning another meeting, for I think things will get worse before they get better, for both civilization and the sylvan folks."

"As an elf, I was born in the forest and consider my loyalty to the denizens of nature to be very strong.  However, I have chosen to live in the cities of the 'civilization' because there is much to gain from such places.  The evil in Goruka is organized, & the only way it can be defeated is by an organized resistance.  Laws and regulations are necessary to field a large effective army, to train and to provide the society that can advance the frontiers of science and magic.   I encourage you, and the other forest creatures, to take a more active role with the humans.  You are powerful and wise, and could greatly benefit the outcome of events in your own favor."

"I wonder then, why did you decide to take no action?  Do you not see a Goruka victory?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

Sturdy Stalthas grins at Filbert.  “Soup, eh?  You guys must be hungry!  Haven’t had dinner yet, have you?”  Some pots of thick rabbit stew with potatoes and lots of vegetables are brought up, along with bread, ale, and coffee.  You notice more dwarves are coming up than are necessary to take care of the caravan.  Most of them are not even pretending to work.  They’re staring at the centaurs.  Probably haven’t seen any before.

Hooking his thumbs in his thick leather apron, Stalthas says How's that stew, eh?  Anythin' else ye need?"


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 3, 2003)

Rowyn raises her eyes and looks at the food and Stalthas appreciatively. "My thanks," she says. "Why are you doing all of this, for us?" She blithely ignores the gaping dwarves.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

Alyssa Moonshadow had spent the days after receiving her letter getting ready.  It was just a short trip to the Rillathane Bridge, only a few hours, but she knew how dangerous the lands had become.  She traveled overland, passing several farming thorps and hamlets on the way.  It was a rainy, misty day, and most people remained indoors.  Watching the smoke rising from their cooking fires, Alyssa suddenly found herself wishing for company.  She became acutely aware that she was traveling alone, in dangerous lands, towards an uncertain future.  

Then she came upon the Rillathane Bridge.  She was familiar with it, of course, but it never failed to take her breath away.  The beauty and sheer magnitude of the bridge stood in sharp contrast to the comparatively small, almost pitiable hamlet of Muck.  The waterwheel of its mill was turning slowly, powered by the Krin River.

As she reached the caravan stop on the north side of the bridge, Alyssa saw that the caravan had already arrived.  There were many people about, mostly humans and dwarves.  The dwarves were employees of the Riverfolk Brewery and Inn, built below them in cliffwall.  She saw Sturdy Stalthas, the proprietor, talking to a gnome.  There were two centaurs here as well!  They were talking to a couple elves, a human, and a halfling.  Off to the side there were a bunch of armored humans tying up a bunch of what appeared to be human bandits.  Alyssa guided her mount forward, towards the leader of the humans.  Her letter had suggested she try to gain employment with the caravan as a guard, to travel safely to Carodan.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

Polindun replies to Manzanita. “Your words are wise, Mistress Elf.  Perhaps if you were present, you may have swayed the discussion.  Yes, many of us recognize the benefits of Civilization.  And we understand why so many Elves and Gnomes have joined it.”  Polindun gets a sad, faraway look in his eyes.

“But we Sylvan creatures know that in order for Civilization to flourish, the Forests must die.  As Civilization has grown, the creatures of Civilization chop down more and more Forest, to build their houses and feed their fires.  All the large cities of Civilization were built near large Forests, but as they have grown, the Forests have withered.  Even with the loss of the Forests, Civilization does not stop growing. Instead, Civilization sends out its woodsmen to farther and farther Forests, felling them to feed the ever-hungry Civilization.  After all the Forests are destroyed, Civilization continues to grow, finding other things to burn."

“Even the Elves and Gnomes still living in the Forests have been touched by Civilization.  They have forgotten the ancient Sylvan tongue, which was widespread when the World was young.  They have lost much of their connection to the Forests around them, and the creatures that live within."

"To the Sylvan creatures, all Civilization is a slow plague spreading over the Land, a foulness which kills all before it, cutting down the forests and poisoning the rivers.”

Polindun looks immensely sad.  "That is why we have chosen to remain apart.”


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 3, 2003)

Alyssa rides up to the front of the caravan. On the way she surveys the scene and inspects everyone she sees with unconcealed interest from under her hood. She halts when she reaches the leader of the caravan, and climbs down from her saddle. She then draws back her hood and shakes out her hair before bowing and addressing him: 

Greetings, sir. I was told that you may be able to provide work for one such as myself? I am a skilled scout, and competent with the sword and bow. If you will take me, I will travel with you to Carodan.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

Darien looks over Alyssa and smiles.  “OK, you’re hired!  I'm Darien, and I'm the leader of the caravan guard.  We only have one day left til Carodan, I’ll pay you 4 gp for your services until then.  You’ll join the rear guard.  They have the watch until midnight, then you can all head down to the Riverfolk Brewery and Inn for a rest.  Have you had dinner yet?  If not, go ahead and help yourself to Stalthas’ stew!”


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2003)

OOC:  Psst, Manzanita!  Look through the list of loot again.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 3, 2003)

Alyssa smiles. Well, that sounds like a rather nice way to pass the evening actually. She strolls over to avail herself of some of that stew and a mug of ale, thanks Stalthas prettily, and then makes her way to her position in the rear guard and sits quietly eating and watching the people around her (assuming Stalthas has nothing substantial to say to her).


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 3, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert is beaming as the centaur gives him his gift. Yet, he doesn't feel like he deserves all this. "Th.. thank you Polindun. I will keep this preciously. But you.. you honor me too much. Fharlanghn, my God and patron of the roads, should be the one you honor. He is the one who put us on your path and gave me the power to help you." He thinks for a moment and adds "also, I'm not really brave. It's my fellow guardmen that did most of the fighting. I just wanted to facilitate your escape."

With that, Bert moves away from the centaur and goes help himself with some stew and bread. 


			
				Sturdy said:
			
		

> "How's that stew, eh? Anythin' else ye need?"



"Humm ... it is really good master Stalthas. Since you're asking ... do you have any apple pie ? Or any pie, for that matter ?"

Bert stays out of the conversation about the civilization and nature. He has his own take on it however. _Nature and civilization, it's simple, there must be a balance between the two._


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 3, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: Psst, Manzanita! Look through the list of loot again.



OOC: Let me help.







			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> shortbows (6)
> quivers (7)
> arrows (124)
> masterwork battleaxe
> ...


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 4, 2003)

Aronai finishes the evening quietly, unless he is approached. After helping with Sabala, he takes a share of the rabbit stew with thanks. He always appreciates a good meal when traveling.

He will take a moment to approach the new arrival, who he sees sitting alone watching the group. "Good evening. My name is Aronai. It looks like you have just joined us here in the rear guard. I myself just joined the group earlier today. Welcome to the journey. If today is any indication, it should be quite exciting."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 4, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

_OOC: Ah, yes.  Thanks for the hint, Silentspace (& GPEKO), I had missed that.  As had everyone else, perhaps..._

"Yes, Polindun, that is a rational position.  Perhaps you are correct, if the civilizations fight each other & limit their growth, then the forest would be safer.  However, history, I believe, does not support this position.  Civilization will grow.  It behooves everyone to take a stand, get involved and help shape the civilization that emerges.  In any case, I am very glad you are joining us tonight, & I hope to have the opportunity to learn more about your people."

With that, Manzanita, unused to spending so much time on horseback and traveling, decides it is time for dinner and a rest.  But drawn from mental nibble, she has one more look over the bandits' possesions.  "Oh, a book.  Why didn't I have a look at this the first time?"  She'll have a look.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 4, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> He will take a moment to approach the new arrival, who he sees sitting alone watching the group. "Good evening. My name is Aronai. It looks like you have just joined us here in the rear guard. I myself just joined the group earlier today. Welcome to the journey. If today is any indication, it should be quite exciting."




 Alyssa gets to her feet, smiling. "Good to meet you. I'm Alyssa. But... what exactly happened today? I'm rather confused, what with the Centaurs and so on."


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 4, 2003)

Rowyn tries to get interested in what the others are doing, but she is tired and worn from the unexpected fight after the day's travel. She sits and eats quietly, every so often casting a glance at Sabala or around the site.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 4, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Alyssa gets to her feet, smiling. "Good to meet you. I'm Alyssa. But... what exactly happened today? I'm rather confused, what with the Centaurs and so on."[/QUOTE
> 
> "Well, we came upon the Centaurs as we reached camp here. They were being attacked by a group of bandits. We have many of them bound up over there," he says, pointing to them.  The Centaurs are fine now, and we didn't suffer many casualties. Can't say the same for the bandits," he adds with a smile.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 4, 2003)

"Hmm... well, this does sound like it could be interesting. Do we know anything about the Centaurs? It's not often you run into a pair of centaurs around here, so I'm sure they must have some story to tell. I might go and talk to them myself... but first things first, right?" Alyssa takes a swig of her ale.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

“Why am I doing this?  So you’ll come back of course!”   Stalthas replies to Rowyn.  “Maybe you’ll bring more friends too!  Don’t worry about paying me, Darien already took care of that.  Ye have to eat, don’t you?  Even if you’re taking the first watch.”   

On hearing Bert’s request for pie, Stalthas jumps up again.  “Apple pie?  Why yes, we do have apple pie!  We picked the apples early.  Next week is Earth Week, the end of Summer and the beginning of Fall.  That’s when they harvest the apple trees, but we got an early supply.  They’re very good, almost fully ripe, with just a wee bit of tartness to them.  Hey Bernom!  Be a good lad and bring up some apple pie for our guests!”

The young dwarf, who looked like he was getting bored staring at the centaurs, nods at Stalthas and heads down the stairs.


----------



## Thels (Dec 4, 2003)

OOC: Backtracking slightly, sorry for not posting earlier:

Zanock is a little stumbled as he's awakened by the others. "Can someone tell me what happened?", he starts, before realizing he's talking in orc. Repeating in common: "Someone say what happened?"

OOC: Zanock doesn't consider being offered to pick from the loot, since he didn't join into the fight.

Zanock is a little reluclant towards the Dwarves, trying not to draw attention to himself, taking position behind the others.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Perhaps you are correct, if the civilizations fight each other & limit their growth, then the forest would be safer.




Polindun continues speaking with Manzanita.  "I meant only that both are Civilizations which consume Nature, not that we benefit from their fighting each other.  No one benefits from war."

"The other forest creatures are going to war.  The Elves and Gnomes, Orcs and Goblins have all taken sides.  But they are all creatures of Civilization as much as they are creatures of the Forest.  They do not feel the pain, or see the devastation that is wrought by Civilization even when there is no war.  We do not delight in Civilization destroying Civilization.  But we will not be used as pawns by either side, even as both sides continue to destroy our World."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"You speak truly, Polindum.  Good luck to you."

Manzanita turns her attention to the book before heading in for dinner.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 5, 2003)

*Bert*



			
				Zanock said:
			
		

> "Someone say what happened?"



Backtracking too: "I think you were affected by some kind of magi.. euhh I mean "shamanic curse" used by one of the bandit. You should be fine now."

The halfling, after ordering his pie with success, goes to see the newcomer, smiling all the while. "Hi there, Alyssa is it ? I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, at your service. I heard you were wondering about the centaurs. They are just travellers, coming back from a meeting with other woodland creatures, or so they say. But enough about them, what about you ? Let me guess: you received a letter from someone of House Dharnan telling you to meet them in Carodan ?" After saying this he thinks to himself. _What I'm I doing ? Yapping about the letters again. I told Rowyn not to do that ... Well what is done is done._

OOC: Darien sure is an "equal-opportunity-employer"


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 5, 2003)

Devan eats a little and thanks the dwarves for the food.  He then goes and does some target practice with his new bow.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 5, 2003)

Adromon’s glaive sat in its own stirrup-like cup, resting against Narthail’s side.  He had to steady it with his hand to keep it from wobbling about too much, but at least it was in easy reach.  The glaive, combined with his psionic powers, had proven to be a formidable combination on the battlefield.  It would be especially useful mounted on a horse, he realized, giving him reach over the horse’s head if he needed it.  He felt ready to face the future.

He was running late, having circled around the hills to avoid a large band of orcs he had seen in the distance.  Luckily, he had managed to avoid them, and make it to the caravan stop safely.  As he crossed the Rillathane Bridge, he saw the caravan had already stopped and set up for the night.  There were many humans and demi-humans about, eating dinner as they kept watch.  There were also a couple dead human bandits lying on the ground, and several more tied up and gagged.  Amazingly, there were two centaurs, those rare, almost-mythical creatures there that almost never traveled in civilized lands, standing near a central well.  The centaurs were surrounded by a somewhat motley crew of humans and demi-humans, sporting a wide variety of different gear.  

He saw a group of what were clearly armored caravan guards heading towards the stairs by the cliff, about to head down to the Riverfolk Brewery and Inn, which Adromon had seen from the bridge.  He spurred his horse forward, hailing them.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 5, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> The halfling, after ordering his pie with success, goes to see the newcomer, smiling all the while.  "Hi there, Alyssa is it ? I'm Filbert Wateryfoot, at your service. I heard you were wondering about the centaurs. They are just travellers, coming back from a meeting with other woodland creatures, or so they say. But enough about them, what about you ? Let me guess: you received a letter from someone of House Dharnan telling you to meet them in Carodan ?"




 A look of surprise crosses Alyssa's face, and she seems on her guard, unsure whether she should be talking about it. I... Yes. Did you receive the same letter?


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior*

Adromon observed the caravan from a distance, at first.  "Certainly an odd group of travellers," he thought.  But Adromon knew that the trials he had been seeking would not lie in an ordinary group of adventurers.  Besides, the mysterious letter he had received certainly piqued his interest.  Adromon spurred his horse forward, in the direction of the caravan.
Upon reaching the group, Adromon addressed the company at large, unsure of which one (if any) lead the caravan.  "I suppose I arrived a bit too late," Adromon states coldly, observing the slain and captured bandits, "but I was avoiding some orc raiders in the hills.  My name is Adromon and I understand you're looking for a mercenary that can pull his weight."


----------



## silentspace (Dec 6, 2003)

The bound spellcaster struggles as he watches Manzanita pick up his spellbook, then gives up, resigned to his fate.  Manzanita retires to a quiet spot and spends some time studying the book.  It’s a pretty standard leather-bound book, a little rough around the edges.  If she continues traveling like this, she realizes her book is going to get a little worn too.  

After a while, she is able to decipher the following spells:  Shield, Shocking Grasp.  There are three other two-page spells that she is not able to decipher at this time.  She ignores all the one-page spells, as she probably has all the cantrips in her spellbook already (She knows all of them).

She also helps herself to a shortbow and two 20-arrow quivers.

Devan examines the mighty composite shortbow.  It’s well-made, built of wood and bone wrapped tightly with some sort of animal-gut cord.  He grabs some of the arrows to make some practice shots.  The arrows hit the trees with satisfyingly solid thunks!

Alan, Dunathar, and Etherial put the studded leather barding on their horses.  All the sets of barding are the same faded black.  Sturdy Stalthas chuckles as he sees Dunathar with his horse.  Who ever heard of a dwarf riding a horse?  “Oi!  Sir Dwarf!  Come talk to me later, when your watch is over, eh?  We might have something to talk about!”

OOC: The party has seven horses now, the same number as there are sets of barding.  No one else wants them?

At first, Dunathar wanted to take the masterwork studded leather armor for himself.  It was designed for a human, but it would still fit him well.  He could have it altered too.  He had definitely wanted it at first, but now he sits down and thinks.  His chain shirt protected him well.  The studded leather would be less hindering.  Options, options.

Zanock, Bert, Rowyn, and Aronai have decided to take nothing, each for their own reasons.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 6, 2003)

Darien approaches Adromon, and offers him four gp for one day of service to Carodan.  Adromon didn’t say he was only going to Carodan, but Darien, after meeting all the others heading there, now suspects that anyone he’s likely to meet will be wanting to go to Carodan and no further.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 6, 2003)

*Bert*



			
				Alyssa said:
			
		

> I... Yes. Did you receive the same letter?



Filbert grins. "Ah ah ! I knew it !" His voices lowers somewhat. "I know it seems weird but it appear the Dharnans have sent quite a few of these letters. I have one, Aronai has one, Rowyn, the gnome over there, has one... Actually, I think everyone in the "rear guard" has one. I guess we'll see what this is all about when we get to Carodan."


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 6, 2003)

*Dunathar*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Alan, Dunathar, and Etherial put the studded leather barding on their horses.  All the sets of barding are the same faded black.  Sturdy Stalthas chuckles as he sees Dunathar with his horse.  Who ever heard of a dwarf riding a horse?  “Oi!  Sir Dwarf!  Come talk to me later, when your watch is over, eh?  We might have something to talk about!”




Looking up at the ever-smiling dwarf, Dunathar nodded his head and returned his gaze back to the gear before him.

_~Now this is more like it...first pick of the spoils...~_



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> At first, Dunathar wanted to take the masterwork studded leather armor for himself.  It was designed for a human, but it would still fit him well.  He could have it altered too.  He had definitely wanted it at first, but now he sits down and thinks.  His chain shirt protected him well.  The studded leather would be less hindering.  Options, options.




Deciding to trust his luck with his training, Dunathar pulled off the chain mesh shirt and tried the leather jerkin. The smell left something to be desired, but the fit wasn't too bad.

[~Not bad...not bad at all...~]

Looking over towards the halfling priest, Dunathar saw that he was once again talking to a stranger. Wondering how many other "guards" they would gain before the trip was completed, he grabbed the chain shirt and walked over towards him.

"You may need this before it is all said and done. I'm not much on faith, but I'm thinking even priests aren't in too big of a hurry to meet their maker. It may be a little big, but any smith worth his beard can fix it up for you easily."

Walking away before he changed his mind, Dunathar approached Sturdy and nodded his head in greetings.

"I've got awhile before my watch, and I'm thinking a mug of ale and some stew would help me pass the time."

Not one for small talk, Dunathar hoped Sturdy would remember he had asked to talk to him.


----------



## Thels (Dec 6, 2003)

Zanock eyes the newcomer a little before he approaches him, his face looking far from happy, his teeth quite revealing: "You see orcs so you think bandits? You sure you want work with me?"


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 6, 2003)

Adromon accepts the offer of four gold.  He then turns to Zanock, at first returning his stare with a severe, composed look.  He then speaks. "Of course, I appreciate that there are exceptions to the norm.  But if you think it wise to ride alone into the path of an unknown war party, be my guest."  Adromon then turns away from the orc, heading towards the stew pot, his stomach growling from a long day of riding.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 6, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Filbert grins. "Ah ah ! I knew it !" His voices lowers somewhat. "I know it seems weird but it appear the Dharnans have sent quite a few of these letters. I have one, Aronai has one, Rowyn, the gnome over there, has one... Actually, I think everyone in the "rear guard" has one. I guess we'll see what this is all about when we get to Carodan."




"Curious... and nobody's been able to shed any light on just what this is all about, I take it? It seems strange. I wonder why we've been picked? Oh well!" Alyssa smiles and shrugs, turning to look at the view from the bridge. "I'm not going to look this gift horse in the mouth. It's just the excuse I've been waiting for to put some excitement into my life. Stepping into the unknown... this is what life's all about."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita moves towards the bound spell caster.  

_OOC:  Does Manzanita remember who had the spellbook when the prisoners were searched?  Was it bandit 1?_

She crouches down next to him, and pulls down his mouth-gag (if he has one).  "You are the spell caster, no?  You cast a sleep spell during that combat, yet this spell is not in your spellbook.  How did you cast that?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

A quick conversation with the others lets Manzanita know that Bandit 1 did indeed cast the spell.

The bandit growls at Manzanita, his eyes glowering malignantly.  “First, you attack a group of honest folk who are just minding our own business!  Then you steal my spellbook, and now you want me to decipher it for you?  Hah!”  He spits contemptuously on the ground.  “Figure it out yourself, woman!”

“Unless,” he continues, eyeing Manzanita’s attractive figure.  His lips part in a lecherous leer, displaying his yellowish-brown teeth.  “If you do something for me maybe I’ll do something for you, eh?  A lil’ quid pro quo?  If you’re gonna press-gang me into military service, well, I might not be enjoying the pleasures of the fairer sex for a while, eh?  Or if not you, the other one'll do just fine too!”  He nods his head in Alyssa's direction.  "What do you say, girlie?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

Mirena pulls Bert aside, hugging him tightly.  “Filbert, you’re always so brave!  Standing up to those centaurs all by yourself!  It didn’t look like any of the others was going to help you either, although they did in the end.  There aren’t many men who would stand up to seven archers all alone!  I would have helped you, but I had to get my wagon under control first.  I’m so happy you’re ok!”  She hugs him again.

“But Bert, those men really scare me!  And if Stalthas says they have friends, maybe we should… get rid of them?  I don’t want to kill anyone, but what if their friends come by and see them tied up like that?  Oh, I don’t know Bert!  Will you protect me if something happens?  Like you protected those centaurs?”

"Are you sure about not taking me with you?  I could help cook or something, maybe..."


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

...


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> A quick conversation with the others lets Manzanita know that Bandit 1 did indeed cast the spell.
> 
> The bandit growls at Manzanita, his eyes glowering malignantly.  “First, you attack a group of honest folk who are just minding our own business!  Then you steal my spellbook, and now you want me to decipher it for you?  Hah!”  He spits contemptuously on the ground.  “Figure it out yourself, woman!”
> 
> “Unless,” he continues, eyeing Manzanita’s attractive figure.  His lips part in a lecherous leer, displaying his yellowish-brown teeth.  “If you do something for me maybe I’ll do something for you, eh?  A lil’ quid pro quo?  If you’re gonna press-gang me into military service, well, I might not be enjoying the pleasures of the fairer sex for a while, eh?  Or if not you, the other one'll do just fine too!”  He nods his head in Alyssa's direction.  "What do you say, girlie?"




 Alyssa stops mid-sentence and walks over to the man, an odd little smile on her face. She stops and looks thoughtfully at the bandit, before turning to Manzanita. 

"Well, it sounds like a fair deal to me. He tells you what you want to know, and in return I'll take him into the back room of that inn over there and show him the 'pleasure sof the fairer sex' for half an hour or so." The strange smile was still on her face, and an odd gleam in her eye. As she looks at Manzanita, her eye closes in the slightest shadow of a wink, which she takes care to ensure the Bandit notices. All the while, she's fingering the hilt of the longsword that hangs at her side. She bends down and cups a hand round the man's face, staring at him with eyes full of insanity. She cocks her head to one side and her eyes unfocus. She freezes for a second before spitting in the man's face and standing up.

OOC: Essentially, this is an intimidate check. Alyssa's trying to make the bandit think she's a complete psycho, and hopefully tell Manzanita what she wants to know so that she won't let the crazy elf-bitch near him. Her intimidate modifier is only +1, of course... but there's no harm in trying, right?


----------



## Thels (Dec 7, 2003)

Zanock looks at Adromon walking away, when he notices the business around the captured bandit. Walking over, he asks Manzanita in orc while drawing his falchion: "Hey, is this the shaman that placed that curse upon me? Is he causing problems?" Waiting for an answer, Zanock eyes the bandit with an angry look in his face, his fingers running up and down the falchion.

OOC: By the official rules, dwarves cannot ride ponies, since both dwarves and ponies are mediumsized.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 7, 2003)

Rowyn gets settled and takes the time to rest a bit before the sun goes down completely. She gets out her crossbow and puts it within easy reach, and readies an action to load it if anything happens that threatens the caravan.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 7, 2003)

Aronai takes his place at the watch and watches the others with interest.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

The bandit spellcaster looks up at Alyssa.  At first he has a look of bewilderment on his face, but then switches to another one of his crooked smiles as he admires the young elven lass.  “Alright girlie, you’ll do just fine!”  [+5 circumstance bonus to Intimidate, failed.]  Then she spits in his face.  Taken aback, he starts yelling “What the hell?!  Are you crazy?  Sorry girlie, you won’t do at all!  I’ll only take the first one!”  He nods at Manzanita.

When Zanock arrives glaring and playing with his falchion, the bandit struggles and pulls back a bit.  “Me, cause problems?  Tied up like I am?  Nah, I’m just conducting a wee bit of… business… with the girlies here!  Nothing to concern yourself with!”  He winks at Zanock.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 7, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Stepping into the unknown... this is what life's all about."



Filbert smiles widely at this notion. "I could'nt agree more." He is about to add more but Mirena pull him aside.







> “But Bert, those men really scare me! And if Stalthas says they have friends, maybe we should… get rid of them? I don’t want to kill anyone, but what if their friends come by and see them tied up like that? Oh, I don’t know Bert! Will you protect me if something happens? Like you protected those centaurs?”



"Ah ... sure. Mirena, calm down and don't worry. I sure we are safe. Besides, like Darien said, we are going to bring those guys to the authorities in Carodan, so there's not much to worry about."


> "Are you sure about not taking me with you? I could help cook or something, maybe..."



"Like I said, I'd be happy to take you along, if this is really what you want. I.. I can't really garanty you'll be safe with me. I mean, I'm just a small halfling and we might be going on a dangerous adventure. Perhaps it would be best if I talk to Darien. I could convince him to remove your punishment. I think you've clearly learn your lesson and, as such, he will probably agree that there are no use to isolate you anymore."


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> "Like I said, I'd be happy to take you along, if this is really what you want. I.. I can't really garanty you'll be safe with me. I mean, I'm just a small halfling and we might be going on a dangerous adventure. Perhaps it would be best if I talk to Darien. I could convince him to remove your punishment. I think you've clearly learn your lesson and, as such, he will probably agree that there are no use to isolate you anymore."[/COLOR]




Mirena replies "Oh, Darien never did anything to me!  I don't work for Darien!  I work for Glendrake!  All the drivers and wagons belong to Glendrake.  A lot of the goods are Mavdeno's though.  Darien is sort of a freelance mercenary.  He says he loves working with caravans.  Having him around is really great.  I mean, he works for Glendrake too, but everythings nicer when he's around.  And safer too!  I don't think you'll get very far talking to Glendrake.  You can try though!"

"If you want me to go with you, I'm sure I can help!  I'm ok with a crossbow, you saw me, right?  Glendrake pays us drivers 6 silver a day."


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 7, 2003)

Devan keeps guard of the caravan, bow in hand.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> The bandit spellcaster looks up at Alyssa.  At first he has a look of bewilderment on his face, but then switches to another one of his crooked smiles as he admires the young elven lass.  “Alright girlie, you’ll do just fine!”  [+5 circumstance bonus to Intimidate, failed.]  Then she spits in his face.  Taken aback, he starts yelling “What the hell?!  Are you crazy?  Sorry girlie, you won’t do at all!  I’ll only take the first one!”  He nods at Manzanita.




 Alyssa stares blankly at the bandit for a few seconds, obviously taken aback, before speaking in a tone of bafflement which turns to matter-of-fact acceptance.
"Well, since subtlety seems to be lost on you, I'll try a more straightforward approach." She draws her sword. "Tell her what she wants to know, or I'll nail you up to the nearest tree by your genitalia."

 OOC: This is just a character thing, to save a bit of face (okay, maybe not much...). I'm not particularly interested in retrying the intimidate check, so I'd be happy for one of the other involved parties to butt in at this point.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita smiles at Alyssa and Zanock.  "Thank you, but violence isn't necessary here.  Listen, you are not in a good position, sir.  You have been captured and will be turned over to the authrorities in Carodan.  You will quite probably be executed.  If you don't help us, then this is your fate.  If you cooperate, we could perhaps be of assistance to you.  Perhaps we could get word to your friends or family to help you defend yourself in court, or at least to give you a descent burial.  I don't see that you have anything to lose."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 7, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Manzanita smiles at Alyssa and Zanock.  "Thank you, but violence isn't necessary here.  Listen, you are not in a good position, sir.  You have been captured and will be turned over to the authrorities in Carodan.  You will quite probably be executed.  If you don't help us, then this is your fate.  If you cooperate, we could perhaps be of assistance to you.  Perhaps we could get word to your friends or family to help you defend yourself in court, or at least to give you a descent burial.  I don't see that you have anything to lose."




Er... yes. What she said... Alyssa sheathes her sword, and then suddenly has to stifle a fit of giggling at her mishandling of the situation and, nodding cordially at Manzanita, walks off back to the place where she had previously been sitting, still stifling giggles, and probably leaving everybody wondering whether she's lost her mind.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

The bandit spellcaster responds to Alyssa “Oi!  No need to get yer undergarments all tied up in a bunch!  I like you too!  That spitting in the face thing was just a little weird, that’s all!  I’ll tell you what?  How about if I take a turn with both of you?”  As Alyssa pokes her sword into his groin harder, he says “OK OK OK!  I’ll just take you, OK?  I don’t need the other one!  Just put your sword away, and let’s get that room now!”

When Manzanita describes the situation to him, he says “You’re going to help me in Carodan then?  Yes, that’s a good offer…”  

“But wait, you’re lying!  Why would you help us?  The truth is that we’re innocent, and you attacked us without provocation!  If you told the truth, they’d let us go!  There’s no law against hunting centaurs, is there?  At least I don’t think there are any…”

He pauses and thinks.  He’s obviously a wizard, so he can’t be completely stupid, but it takes a surprisingly long time for him to weigh his options.  Several minutes, in fact.  You start to wonder what he might be thinking.

“Alright.  If you give me your word to help me in Carodan, then OK.  My spell book has Magic Missile, Nystul’s Undetectable Aura, Shield, Shocking Grasp, and Sleep.  And all the usual cantrips.  If we’re found innocent, you’ll be giving us our equipment back, right?”

As Alyssa walks away giggling, he shouts after her, “Hey wait!  I told you what you wanted to know!  Aren’t we going to get a room now?”

He glances at Zanock quickly, then averts his gaze.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 7, 2003)

Four bandits are alive.  Only two are conscious.  Three bandits are dead.  One bandit was killed outright by Polindun's arrow.  By the time Darien and his men arrived, two more had bled to death.  Another two were unconscious and bleeding.  One stabilized on his own, and the other was stabilized by Darien.  They are injured very badly, and those with Heal skills determine that they won't be regaining consciousness for a few days at least.  The spellcaster and one other bandit woke up after Manzanita's sleep spell wore off.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 8, 2003)

Adromon grabs some stew and finds a seat where he can relax.  For a few minutes, he alternates between looking out across the plain and observing his new companions.  "Certainly not a typical caravan guard," he thinks.  "There is definitely something strange going on."  After quickly finishing his meal, Adromon observes the many leather bardings gathered from the enemy, unused despite there obvious utility.  Thinking this odd, Adromon decides to go and grab a set for his steed Narthail, assuming no one objects.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2003)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Walking away before he changed his mind, Dunathar approached Sturdy and nodded his head in greetings.
> 
> "I've got awhile before my watch, and I'm thinking a mug of ale and some stew would help me pass the time."
> 
> Not one for small talk, Dunathar hoped Sturdy would remember he had asked to talk to him.




"Eh?  You looked so uncomfortable on your horse I was going to offer to trade it for a pony, as a joke!  Bad joke, I know.  Nevermind.  I guess you'll be coming down with the others when your shift is over, eh?  See you then!"   Sturdy heads back downstairs.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2003)

Darien and the rest of the front guard head back down.  You hear grumbling from them about how their dinners are probably cold by now.

Polindun and Bolandun bid the elvish speakers good evening, bow at the others, and disappear into a nearby grove of trees.

Please describe your actions during your watch.  Include your mount, even if you're not mounted.  Also please describe what you will be doing with the bandits, their mounts, and their equipment.  They are currently scattered about, where they fell.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 8, 2003)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita reopens the book and studies it briefly, counting the pages.  A disgruntled look settles on her face.  "I have misinterpretted this book."  She looks up at the bandit.  "You are of no use to me.  You have done nothing for me, except insult me with crude offers.  You will meet your own fate."  With that she secures a gag around his mouth.

"Thank you for your offer of assistance, Zanock and Alyssa.  It was a mistake on my part that I thought he could help me.  In any case, lets pull these bandits together before darkness falls, and put their gear on our wagon, to sell in Carodan.  Let's tie their horses to the wagon as well.  I think I'll take a set of barding for my horse.  I'll also be happy to take the first watch."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 8, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Manzanita reopens the book and studies it briefly, counting the pages.  A disgruntled look settles on her face.  "I have misinterpretted this book."  She looks up at the bandit.  "You are of no use to me.  You have done nothing for me, except insult me with crude offers.  You will meet your own fate."  With that she secures a gag around his mouth.
> 
> "Thank you for your offer of assistance, Zanock and Alyssa.  It was a mistake on my part that I thought he could help me.  In any case, lets pull these bandits together before darkness falls, and put their gear on our wagon, to sell in Carodan.  Let's tie their horses to the wagon as well.  I think I'll take a set of barding for my horse.  I'll also be happy to take the first watch."




 At that, Alyssa's giggles intensify until she is nearly incapacitated. 

 Once she has recovered, she helps Manzanita, takes a set of barding for her own horse, and then sits down next to where her mount is quietly munching a nose-bag at the rear of the caravan. She strokes its flank absent-mindedly and seems to day-dream, though she is in fact quite alert and mindful of her surroundings. She keeps a hand ready to nock an arrow to her bow at all times.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 8, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita frowns at Alyssa, and says in Elvish, "You are an elf, yet you act more like a gnome, or human.  This is serious business, and I fear we have made the personal emnity of that bandit.  I only hope he hangs for his crimes."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 8, 2003)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Manzanita frowns at Alyssa, and says in Elvish, "You are an elf, yet you act more like a gnome, or human.  This is serious business, and I fear we have made the personal emnity of that bandit.  I only hope he hangs for his crimes."




 Alyssa immediately sobers up and looks earnestly at Manzanita, replying in Elvish since that wa show she was addressed:
"I apologize if I offended you. I believe I mislaid my Elvish reserve somewhere in all thse Human lands I have travelled through, but I hope we get to know each other well enough that you will see the Elvish superiority complex that I still retain." Alyssa smiles wryly. "In all seriousness, though, such childishness is unlike me - I assure you. I will endeavour to reclaim my former habit of keeping my amusement to myself, and I do hope that we have not got off on the wrong foot."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 8, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Good, no of course, there is no offence.  We elves must stick together in these dangerous lands.  I'm very happy you've joined this group."


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 9, 2003)

*Bert*

"Right ! I meant Glendrake. Perhaps you're right, perhaps Glendrake won't listen to reason but I got to try. Tell you what: once we're in Carodan, if Glendrake won't change the conditions you're in, I guess you'd best come with me."

He sees the others bringing the dead and tied bandits inside the caravan ring. "I think we should go back to guarding now."


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 9, 2003)

Finishing his meal quickly, Dunathar made sure his horse had something to eat, even dumb beasts needed food, and assumed his spot for watch. While he doubted the hunters would have anyone coming to look for them, one never could tell with humans.

_~Life was often less complicated in the mines...~_

Forcing those thoughts from his mind, he stared out into the coming darkness looking for anything that would threaten them.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 9, 2003)

The bandit protests as Manzanita gags him. “Huh?  What crude offers?  I thought we had a deal!  And the other one said she would.., Mmmmph!”  He struggles, looking indignant and betrayed, then finally settles down again, bound and gagged, glowering at Manzanita.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 9, 2003)

Adromon places the set of leather barding beside Narthail.  He will secure it in the morning.  He gives his horse a feedbag and secures him to the side of one of the wagons.  Adromon then looks at the bodies of the slain bandits lying near the camp.  Addressing the group, he says,"We should do something about these.  It would be...improper to leave them here overnight.  And who knows what predators they may attract."


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 9, 2003)

Rowyn does not help with the bandits because she is most likely useless in moving their bodies or their goods and her skills at healing are nonexistent. If someone suggests the dead ones be buried (as Adromon seems about to do), she will help with that task.

When night starts falling and the rear guard settles in for their watches, Rowyn will look around and ask the nearest person to help her move Sabala so that the riding dog is in within the wagon circle and out of any harm's way. That done, she will take whatever watch is left, and during her watch will do a foot patrol around the area, crossbow loaded. She will prepare an action to fire if anything definitely hostile appears in range. She is a bit subdued this night and does not engage anyone in conversation. She will not avoid conversation, though, and is cheery enough if others speak to her.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 10, 2003)

mpickett81 said:
			
		

> Adromon places the set of leather barding beside Narthail.  He will secure it in the morning.  He gives his horse a feedbag and secures him to the side of one of the wagons.  Adromon then looks at the bodies of the slain bandits lying near the camp.  Addressing the group, he says,"We should do something about these.  It would be...improper to leave them here overnight.  And who knows what predators they may attract."




_~Let the crows have them...it is what the black hearts would have done to us...~

Looking over at the man, Dunathar approaches with a dour look on his face.

"If ye think the bastards deserve any favors now that they have gotten what they deserve, then ye're dead wrong, but if you're gonna do it anyway, then I'll help where I can."

Having spoken his mind, Dunathar waits to see what the others think._


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 10, 2003)

Aronai will help Rowyn move Sabala, making sure the dog is comfortable for the night's rest. If there are any horses that have not been dealt with, he will gather them up, tie them to a tree, and perform some light grooming, making sure they are not hurt. He isn't going to put any barding on his horse, though. That's for warriors who fight on horseback. But he'll gather the horses and related supplies.

If others in the party offer to help, he will bury the dead bandits, unless the other bandits prefer to take the bodies with them.

OOC: Sorry for the infrequent posts. I started a new job that is keeping me very busy. But I'm still in. Also, silentspace, I'm not sure how you handle it, but I'm going to change my spell selection for the next day. I'll just wait until the first post I see for the next morning, then go in and change my info. Sound good?


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

When the Elven women walked away, Zanock kneels down als tries to meet eye to eye with the bandit. "Appearantly you understood me earlier. Look over there. Do you see that guy in the heavy armor? That's Daniel, our supposed leader. He wants you alive so far. But you know what? I don't care what he says. Listen carefully, those elves are my friends. You are not. If you either insult them again or annoy me again, you die." Zanock stands up and walks away.

Zanock favors night hours, like last time. He'll circle the camp on horse.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior 3*



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> "If ye think the bastards deserve any favors now that they have gotten what they deserve, then ye're dead wrong, but if you're gonna do it anyway, then I'll help where I can."




Adromon shoots Dunathar a cold look, but he doesn't speak.  Getting into an argument with his new companions would not be very productive.  "Foolish dwarf," Adromon thinks,  "Those bodies are bound to attract wolves or worse... and only a barbarian would make camp with slain enemies lying about."  Adromon then looks for a shovel among the gear in the wagons.  Assuming he finds one, he begins to take the bodies about 150 yards from the camp and looks for a suitable place to bury them.  He does not ask for assistance, but he will accept it.

[OOC: I edited the post just to fix some grammar]


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 10, 2003)

*Bert*

Bert takes pity in the poor wounded dog and he offers to Rowyn some healing for Sabala. (OOC: If she accepts, Bert wil cast 2 cure minor wounds on the riding dog)


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 10, 2003)

Seeing Adromon, Aronai will join him in burying the bodies, after he has finished his other tasks.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita takes a look around the camp area to see if there is much dry wood, if so, she will suggest burning instead of burying the bodies.  She'll help either way, though she's careful not to touch the bodies of the dead.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2003)

Zanock and Dunathar’s comments seem to have an effect on the bandits.  The spellcaster, who is gagged, settles back.  The other bandit, who is not gagged, opens his mouth to say something, but then thinks better of it.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2003)

OOC:  Dimwhit – yes, please update your characters when needed


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2003)

The mad flurry of activity slowly dies down.  Things had been quite busy with the setting up of camp, the centaurs, the humans and their attack on the centaurs, the panicking horses, the defeat of the humans, the arrival of the guards from below, the dwarves, and the appearance of Alyssa and Adromon. 

Things start to settle down as Darien's guards, the dwarves, and the centaurs leave.  The drivers finish up their tasks and seat themselves on their wagons.  The bandits are pulled into the caravan circle, as is Sabala.  Adromon, Aronai, Rowyn and Manzanita decide to bury the dead bandits.  Unfortunately it had rained all day, otherwise Manzanita would have suggested burning them instead.  

The four gravediggers find shovels and head towards the east, away from the Trade Road, to find a suitable burial spot.

Meanwhile the others start their watch.  The rear guard will be watching until midnight while the front guard rests.  Then they will trade places.  The caravan stop is broad (200’x200’), with the well in the center.  The caravan is set up in a semi-circle in the southern half of it.  

Alyssa, Filbert and Dunathar head out to keep watch, but don’t go very far.  They hang out near the wagons, on foot, with their mounts next to them.  Zanock, Devan, Etherial and Alan mount their horses and circle a little further out, hoping to spot any intruders early.

The sun is low in the sky, but there are still a couple hours of daylight left.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2003)

As the last people leave, the caravan circle is left empty, with only the bandits and the horses inside.

Then a hawk rises from a nearby grove of trees.

Nothing unusual about that, is there?  Except that the hawk rises from the grove of trees immediately to the north of the caravan stop, the same grove of trees the bandits came out of.

The hawk flies directly towards the caravan circle.  Before anyone realizes what is happening, it’s landed inside the caravan circle, on top of the pile of bandit gear.  (Surprise round)

_Initiative_
Alyssa
Aronai
Rowyn
Devan
Hawk
Etherial
Drivers
Alan
Dunathar
Zanock
Adromon
Bert
Manzanita

The hawk is currently on top of the pile of bandit gear.  It has cover from the wagon.

Adromon, Aronai, Rowyn and Manzanita are 200 feet away to the east.
Alyssa, Filbert and Dunathar are scattered about, 40 feet away from the hawk.
Zanock, Devan, Etherial and Alan are 80 feet away from the hawk.


----------



## Thels (Dec 10, 2003)

Zanock ignores the Hawk completely.


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 10, 2003)

Devan sees the Hawk, but thinks nothing of it. Instead he focuses on the trees where the bandits came out of.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2003)

If it's dark, Manzanita will propose returning to camp.  "It is still dangerous around here."

Either way, I doubt she would notice the hawk.  If she does, (spot check DC=?) she would suggest returning, as she would suspect it of being a familiar.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2003)

It's light out, and everyone notices the hawk.  By crossing into the paved area of the caravan stop, and by flying straight toward the wagon, it calls attention to itself.  The 'surprise' round when the hawk flew across the open space and onto the wagon was sufficient for those who might not have noticed it right away to point it out to the others.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 10, 2003)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"My friends.  Let us put this dead burial aside.  It is dangerous, I feel to be separated so.  Perhaps the workers at this caravan stop can finish the job.  I'm suspicious of that hawk.  The lead bandit was a wizard, thus that could be a magical beast.  Let's make haste back to the circle of wagons."

_OOC:  We had to bury one of our Goats last month.  What a lot of work!  and they're a little smaller than people.  Manzanita help bury 4 bodies in one evening?  She's not excited about that._


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 11, 2003)

Aronai will begin walking toward the hawk, curious if it is just a normal hawk, or indeed a magical familiar. Regardless, a hawk landing in the middle of camp is interesting, though not overly so. He's not going to rush getting back. Just curious what about them interests a mere hawk.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior 1*

Adromon thinks the appearance of the hawk to be rather strange.  Agreeing with Manzanita, he nods at the young grey elf and begins to move back to the camp at a hustle [double move action, 120'].


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 11, 2003)

As the hawk landed among the wagons, Dunathar stopped his patrolling and began walking carefully towards the others keeping his eyes out for any more activity from the trees in the distance.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 11, 2003)

*Bert*

Bert looks at the hawk, finding it weird that it landed in the middle of the camp, on the bandits' loot. He doesn't take any special actions however.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 11, 2003)

Rowyn refuses Bert's offer, saying, "I think she'll be okay when she wakes, but if she isn't, I'll let you know." She follows the others out to help bury the bodies.

In response to Manzanita's comment, Rowyn will nod and start back toward the camp [double move for 80'].


----------



## silentspace (Dec 11, 2003)

The hawk lifts into the air again, flying south.  It is clutching a bunch of arrows in it’s claws.  It’s moving fast, heading towards the cliff.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 11, 2003)

Rowyn slows slightly to track the hawk's progress but can do nothing to stop it from leaving.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 12, 2003)

*Manzanita*

"That's a bad sign.  That hawk is almost certainly bringing word of those bandits' deaths.  We must be very wary tonight.  Let me enter my trance now, so I'll be prepared to learn my battle spells."  Manzanita will retire to close to a wagon, inside the circle, near her horse.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 12, 2003)

*Adromon, human psychic warrior 1*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "That's a bad sign.  That hawk is almost certainly bringing word of those bandits' deaths.  We must be very wary tonight.  Let me enter my trance now, so I'll be prepared to learn my battle spells."



"If that's the case, we should be doing our best to stop it."  If Adromon is within 180' of the hawk, he will draw his shortbow and fire at it [+2 attack, 1d6 dam, 60' increment].  Otherwise, he will make his way back to the camp, hoping a more skilled archer will try his or her luck.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 12, 2003)

Rowyn shrugs and slows for the rest of the walk back to the camp. _I can't do anything about it, so why worry now?_ she asks herself as she follows the rest of the group (who are probably far ahead of her).


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 13, 2003)

_That wasn't the behaviour of a normal bird. Something's very wrong with this._ 

 Alyssa shoots the bird as soon as she can after seeing it take off with the arrows. (Attack bonus with the longbow is +6, minus whatever the range modifier is by the time she can get a shot off, damage 1d8)


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 13, 2003)

*Bert*

"An hawk archer ? That's new." Filbert says with a laugh. He doesn't understand why the others are trying to bring it down but he doesn't try to stop them. Perhaps there will be more trouble however, so he keeps his crossbow at hand.


----------



## Thels (Dec 13, 2003)

Zanock sighs. _All that fuzz over a mere bird? I might never get to understand these humans, elves and whatever._


----------



## silentspace (Dec 13, 2003)

Adromon, Alyssa and Devan (autopilot) shoot their bows at the escaping hawk.  Adromon’s arrow flies wide.  Devan’s arrow comes within inches of the hawk’s wing.  Alyssa’s arrow hits, the arrow sinking into the hawk’s back, injuring it badly.  The hawk staggers, but manages to keep flying.  It flies over the edge of the cliff and drops down, out of sight.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 14, 2003)

Watching as the others launch their arrows at the bird, Dunathar hoped they were all jumping at shadows, but he did have to admit it was odd to see the animal take only a specific set of items.

Placing a bolt into his crossbow and locking it into place, he watched the horizon just to be safe.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 14, 2003)

After watching the arrows fly, Rowyn continues her walk back to camp. When she gets there, she will get out her light crossbow and patrol the perimeter during her watch.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 14, 2003)

Alyssa utters a short Elven curse as she watches the Hawk disappear over the cliff. She then resumes her previous position, outwardly unchanged from her behaviour prior to the incident. She is, however, even more alert than previously and she keeps her eyes scanning the horizon and an arrow ready to nock at all times.


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 14, 2003)

Adromon locks his gaze at the cliff for the moment, angry that the little thief got away and curious as to just what it was doing.  He then proceeds back to the camp to join the others in patrol.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 15, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert will keep looking for any trouble (basically doing his guard duty), after the bird thief incident. He keeps his crossbow at hand.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2003)

No more is seen from the hawk, but you assume it is flying along the ravine somewhere.  

Manzanita, feeling this is a bad omen, decides to start resting now to get her spells back as soon as possible.  She heads down to the inn where she’s less likely to be interrupted.

Darkness falls over the land.  Torches are lit around the perimeter of the caravan stop, allowing you to watch for intruders from a distance.  The rest of your watch passes uneventfully, and at midnight Darien and the other guards come up to relieve you.  

You head sixty feet down the stairs to the Riverfolk Brewery and Inn.  The bar is empty except for Stalthas and a few of his employees, mostly dwarves.  Dunathar notices that many of the dwarves, including Stalthas, look related.  Stalthas gestures and some dwarves come out with some snacks and drinks.  Stalthas sits down with you.

“Ey lads!  I had a long talk with Darien over dinner.  He told me about your run-in with the Red Claw Clan.”   Stalthas pulls out a hobgoblin war banner, depicting a bloody red claw against a black field.  It’s the same war banner carried by the hobgoblin patrol seen by the first members of the rear guard to join the caravan.  You remember Darien’s concerns about how large and powerful the Red Claw Clan had become.  And you remember the visit by Valindon, the Vizelan elf war leader, mounted on his giant eagle.  The Vizelan elves suspected that the Red Claw Clan was larger and more powerful than even Darien thought, and that they may be allied with, or control, other bands of evil humanoids.

“A hobgoblin raiding party attacked Muck about a couple weeks ago, carrying this banner.  Darien said you encountered your hobgoblins several days back.  Looks like these hobgoblins cover a pretty large territory.  Anyway they traveled on the Krin River, so we weren’t able to track them.  But I have a feeling they have a hideout not to far from here.  Darien says you lads are heading to Carodan.  That's not so far from here.  Stop by when you can, eh?  Maybe you could help clear out the hobgoblins for us.  We're still searching for their base, but I think we'll find 'em sooner or later.”   

“These cliffs have quite a few underground tunnels in ‘em, both natural and manmade.  The Jangis Empire built a vast network of tunnels along with their roads.  Most of them, like the roads, have been abandoned.  And among the few who know about the tunnels, most sane folk keep clear.  They fear they are connected to deeper and deeper layers, and the vile creatures that lie beneath.  Luckily the tunnel networks are sealed off very well.  But the parts of the network I've seen are amazing!  They actually had an aqueduct running through here!  It runs right through the Rillathane Bridge!  That’s why me father brought our family here.  He was always fascinated by Jangis engineering.  Legend has it that the Rillathane bridge, and the walls of Radigan, were made by the ancestors of the Keldric Hall dwarves.”

“When my father arrived a few centuries back the caravan stop was in bad repair.  The well wasn’t working.  He started tunneling to see what was underneath it.  That's when he discovered the tunnels.  He got the well working again and built the Riverfolk Brewery here.  Farmers bring us their wheat and hops by both boat and wagon.  We grind it at the mill, and process it underground.  So, what do you think?  Tasty, isn't it?

It really is.  Looking at the prices on the wall, you see Stalthas' wares are on the inexpensive side, but they taste like higher grade stuff, smooth and rich in flavor and texture.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 16, 2003)

When she is relieved, Rowyn checks on Sabala before heading down to the Inn. Once there, she eats and drinks lightly, listening to Stalthas's commentary, before settling in the common sleeping area (wherever Darien had them quartered). She will pay for whatever she must (i.e., if Darian and/or Stalthas doesn't take up the tab) but will not get anything extra or extravagant.


----------



## Dimwhit (Dec 16, 2003)

Aronai will do much the same as Rowyn. He needs to get rest so he can gets his spells back in the morning. He will eat lightly, listen briefly to what Stalthas says, then retire for the night.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 16, 2003)

Alyssa listens with interest to Stalthas speech, and then sets to sampling the ale. She eats and drinks well (after all, may as well take the chance while she can get it, and being an elf she doesn't need much rest) and then sits back, still sipping from her mug, and wonders whether she's going to have any company at all.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 17, 2003)

Relaxing as best he can, Dunathar listened as Stalthas explained the history behind his family's establishment. 

Feeling a slight bit of envy towards the dwarf, Dunathar tried to push it aside and concentrate on what the dwarf had carefully said, but had not said.

_~If we were to find this hideout for him, I'm sure he would be more than willing to make it worth our time, and if we could chart out more of the tunnels for him, I'm sure the same would be true for that as well...~_

Finishing his tankard with new found energy, Dunathar could feel the tides of fortune starting to turn his way, but first he had to convince the others it was the right thing for them to do...


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 17, 2003)

*Bert*

Filbert helps himself to a mug of ale. "It's all very good, master Stalthas. Good food and drink, great hospitality ... And your wares are very reasonable, too ! I'll just have to recomment your inn to other travellers."

Bert gets ready to head upstairs to get some rest when he notices Alyssa. Always looking for a good conversation and also wanting to size up this newcomer, Bert approaches her with his usual big smile. "Not going to bed early are we ?" Alyssa seems well traveled and, if she's sympathetic, Bert goes on to discuss news from all the corners of the country (not for to long however, Filbert needs his rest).


----------



## Hurricain (Dec 17, 2003)

Devan eats and listens to the dwarf.  He then follows the others and gets some rest.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 17, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Filbert helps himself to a mug of ale. "It's all very good, master Stalthas. Good food and drink, great hospitality ... And your wares are very reasonable, too ! I'll just have to recomment your inn to other travellers."
> 
> Bert gets ready to head upstairs to get some rest when he notices Alyssa. Always looking for a good conversation and also wanting to size up this newcomer, Bert approaches her with his usual big smile. "Not going to bed early are we ?" Alyssa seems well traveled and, if she's sympathetic, Bert goes on to discuss news from all the corners of the country (not for to long however, Filbert needs his rest).




 Alyssa smiles back. "Well, it's not all that often that I get a chance to put my feet up and enjoy some decent hospitaility and a good mug of ale. So I figure I may as well take advantage of the chance when I do get it." Alyssa quite happily chats with Filbert about current affairs for as long as he sticks around, and then (assuming nothing else happens) sits up for another hour or so just sipping her drink and staring into the fire before retiring to her room.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

After the long day you head into the common room to sleep.  

*Fifth Day, Fire Week, Sheep Moon, 3872 AE  * 
(11th day of the 8th Month, or Sheep 11)

In the morning you prepare yourselves, gather your gear, have a quick breakfast and rejoin the caravan.  The two conscious bandits, who had looked so unconcerned about their capture the day before, are looking desolate.  The spellcaster’s eyes search the distance, perhaps hoping to see his comrades coming to rescue him.  No one comes, though.

Manzanita, Alyssa and Adromon as well as Alan and Etherial put a set of studded leather barding on their horses. 

Heavy clouds hang on the horizon, threatening to continue yesterday’s thunderstorms.  The land becomes noticeably wilder, with fewer settlements to be seen.  The day passes uneventfully.  

A hawk seems to be trailing you from a distance.  It's hard to see clearly, but it could be the same hawk from yesterday.

Towards the end of the afternoon, four riders approach from behind you on the Trade Road.  They are all cloaked and hooded.  The lead rider raises his open hand and hails you, telling you they will be passing on the left, which they do.  As they approach and pass, two of the riders turn to regard you.  One is a scholarly-looking human male, who looks at you with wide eyes.  The other is a human female, or possibly half-elf, with a stern look on her face.  She nods at you as she passes.

As the day nears an end, you see Carodan rising in the distance.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

*Storms of Change, Part 2*


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 18, 2003)

Adromon, mounted on his steed Narthail, keeps with the group as normal, turning to keep an eye on the hawk every few minutes.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 18, 2003)

Moving on to a new thread...

*Storms of Change, Part 2*


----------

